# IVF/ICSI in May anyone?



## tansey

Hi all, 
When :witch: shows I am starting on a type of pill for two weeks which I stop taking on Friday 29th April and I should get :witch: again over the weekend ready for my baseline scan on 2nd May. This is all so that my dates fit in with the clinic :dohh:
I'm doing SP and this is my 3rd IVF attempt.
I've got to start ringing round to find the cheapest drugs and get my prescription sorted.
We are hoping to get enough eggs to risk going to blasto. 1st cycle we got 6 eggs and all fertilised but we had a day 3 transfer with 2 put back. Cycle 2 we got 6 eggs but 3 were immature and 1 didn't fertilise so we had two put back on day3.
Any cycle buddies out there?


----------



## psp2011

ooh, pick me! lol! I think I am right with you! I started BC on this past Tuesday. Then on the 27th I will do the Lupron shot. I will stop the BC pill on the 30th. (all to fit in with the FS's schedule -he only does procedures 2 weeks out of the month.) And then I will hopefully have procedures for IVF the week of May 15th. :thumbup:And lots of other meds throughout. This will be my third time with IVF. I have had 3 day transfers on both previous trys. Last time in Feb I had something like 16 eggs, 8 fertilized, 3 transferred, 1 made it to freeze.
sounds like we will be real close in dates! I am so going to need a buddy for 2WW!:dust:


----------



## tansey

Great that we can be buddies psp! 
I see that you have a had a successful cycle - lovely avatar!


----------



## psp2011

thanks! I talked to my FS yesterday. He is pretty confindent that my retrieval will be may 15th and the transfer on may 18th. We will see if my ovary fits in with the plan! Did your AF come and are you on the pill now?


----------



## ttcbabyfl

Hello ladies,
I am started BC pills on April 5 and I will stop taking them on the 28th and go in for baseline May 2. This is my first IVF.


----------



## psp2011

ttcbabyfl said:


> Hello ladies,
> I am started BC pills on April 5 and I will stop taking them on the 28th and go in for baseline May 2. This is my first IVF.

hello! welcome!:flower: how are you feeling about all of this? It's quite overwhelming isn't it? This will actually be my 3rd time so I'm getting to be an old pro!
Sounds like you will be right along with us! :thumbup:Keep us posted!!
:dust:


----------



## tansey

ttcbabyfl - i hav my basline scan May 2nd too!

psp2011 - AF showed and started provera today. i should hav EC about the same time as you. i have got quotes for my prescription and it turns out that our hospital is the cheapest anyway!

I started back at acupunture today. Seeing her a week Saturday to try and make sure i have a good bleed when i stop the pill, ready for baseline scan


----------



## psp2011

Tansey,
I was having issues yesterday with my scripts and they were telling me that my insurance wasn't going to cover the bulk of them! :growlmad:Which is crazy because I just did this in feb and they did cover them then! :wacko:So it turns out the company I went through last time said one of the pharmacies they used closed and now they cannot bill my secondary insurance, which is my husband's that was better. :dohh:So I call his insurance and ask them. They said the pharmacy should have no problem billing them as a secondary! They recommend another pharmacy and confirm that all the meds ARE covered with only a small co-pay!:thumbup: They recommend another pharmacy that they use. I called my FS today and had them call in the order. I haven't heard back yet but hopefully there will be no more problems!! I certainly cannot afford $7,000 worth of medications on top of the $8400 I already am paying for procedures!!:nope:
And I too am looking into acupuncture. I haven't done that before but I figure it's gotta help right? My brother's friend does massage and advertises that she does acupressure for infertility so I'm going to talk to her tonight.
Pulling out all the stops this time! -no regrets!!:thumbup:
Check back with you ladies later!!:dust:


----------



## tansey

Hope you get the insurance sorted!


----------



## psp2011

tansey said:


> Hope you get the insurance sorted!

Seems I have! The second pharmacy called yesterday and said they are sending all the meds on next tuesday! Can't wait to get my big box of drugs! lol! :thumbup:Insurance has covered all like they said except co-pays so I am golden on that!:happydance:
I've been talking to my brother's friend who does accupressure and massage for fertility. I think I'm going to start seeing her next week. Totally worth a try!:winkwink:
How are you?:hugs:


----------



## tansey

I'm fine hun - just taking my provera and waiting for a week Monday to start!Have a lovely Easter!


----------



## psp2011

You too!!:dust:


----------



## tansey

Only a week til my scan - am quite worried in case my body is not ready for the cycle as it will mess our plan up - not like me :dohh:


----------



## Adanma

Didn't see this thread! I start stims on the 2nd. Prob egg retrieal 13th or 14th and transfer prob 16th or 17th. First and only time here. Good luck everyone

Adanma


----------



## joyfulkate

i start my injections on friday, im dead excited........... cannot wait, i have my first scan on the 3rd. ER on the 23rd and ET on the 28th of may. hope i get a good result this time xxxxx:thumbup:


----------



## psp2011

Tansey, why do you think your body won't be ready? Bet you are getting excited! I'm expecting my meds to come tomorrow. Should start stimms sometime next week I hope!:thumbup:
Joyfulkate and Adanma welcome! :flower:Great to have more cycle buds!
Oh, Adanma, those boys are gorgeous!:thumbup:
:dust:


----------



## Adanma

Thank you! I go for my base E2 on thursday and then monday is my first follistim injection. So nervous. I've gotten used to the lupron, but now it's something new again. Nerves!

Adanma


----------



## psp2011

Adanma said:


> Thank you! I go for my base E2 on thursday and then monday is my first follistim injection. So nervous. I've gotten used to the lupron, but now it's something new again. Nerves!
> 
> Adanma

Good luck! You are going to do fine!:hugs:


----------



## tansey

Hello all :wave: Glad there are a few of us now :)

I ordered my drugs yesterday and just in time as there are loads of bank holidays here at the mo and I wouldn't have got them in time! I have to go collect them from the hospital tomorrow!


----------



## AmorBebe

Hi all! I just saw this thread & I'm scheduled for my ICSI #1 in May. My meds should arrive tomorrow and I have a suppression check on the 4th. If all goes well, I'm to start injections on May 6th. Is anyone else around the same schedule?


----------



## tansey

My last provera tablet today. Got acupuncture on Saturday and hope :witch: arrives Sat night or Sunday morning latest so I am ready for the baseline scan on Monday. Going to pick up the drugs today after work :yipee:

Hi Amorbebe - there are a few of us close in dates :)


----------



## littlemouse

Amor I might be starting around the same time as you - have my next appt May 4th and if they suggest long protocol I'll begin that day, if short then 10 days or so later... I'll keep you posted, will be so good to have a buddy :)


----------



## psp2011

tansey said:


> Hello all :wave: Glad there are a few of us now :)
> 
> I ordered my drugs yesterday and just in time as there are loads of bank holidays here at the mo and I wouldn't have got them in time! I have to go collect them from the hospital tomorrow!

Yay!



AmorBebe said:


> Hi all! I just saw this thread & I'm scheduled for my ICSI #1 in May. My meds should arrive tomorrow and I have a suppression check on the 4th. If all goes well, I'm to start injections on May 6th. Is anyone else around the same schedule?

:hi:yep, me too! I should start stims after I get AF sometime next week! ER 5/15, ET 5/18 (most likely)



tansey said:


> My last provera tablet today. Got acupuncture on Saturday and hope :witch: arrives Sat night or Sunday morning latest so I am ready for the baseline scan on Monday. Going to pick up the drugs today after work :yipee:
> 
> Hi Amorbebe - there are a few of us close in dates :)

Whoot-Whoot! :happydance:I did my Lupron yesterday so FINALLY getting somewhere! :dance:I got all my meds on Tuesday, boy what a big box! :mail:Even more than last time! Got all meds but one. I had to call around and find it! Apparently there's a shortage of Methyl Prednisolone. :growlmad:But I found it and will pick it up when I go into the city on Saturday!:thumbup:



littlemouse said:


> Amor I might be starting around the same time as you - have my next appt May 4th and if they suggest long protocol I'll begin that day, if short then 10 days or so later... I'll keep you posted, will be so good to have a buddy :)

Hello to littlemouse! Here we go!!!:happydance:
:dust:


----------



## tansey

OMG all my drugs came in two carrier bags and most of them need to be kept in the fridge :dohh:


----------



## MiBebe

I need to call my FS because I haven't received any meds at all.


----------



## psp2011

tansey said:


> OMG all my drugs came in two carrier bags and most of them need to be kept in the fridge :dohh:

oh! You made me have to check all of mine to make sure tonight! Nope all can be kept at room temp! We must be on different ones. Sure is a lot though!:wacko:


----------



## AmorBebe

psp2011 said:


> tansey said:
> 
> 
> OMG all my drugs came in two carrier bags and most of them need to be kept in the fridge :dohh:
> 
> oh! You made me have to check all of mine to make sure tonight! Nope all can be kept at room temp! We must be on different ones. Sure is a lot though!:wacko:Click to expand...

No kidding! Mine came today & I have so many syringes I could open a needle exchange! So, many medications...makes me worry for my body a little. :shrug:


----------



## psp2011

AmorBebe said:


> psp2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tansey said:
> 
> 
> OMG all my drugs came in two carrier bags and most of them need to be kept in the fridge :dohh:
> 
> oh! You made me have to check all of mine to make sure tonight! Nope all can be kept at room temp! We must be on different ones. Sure is a lot though!:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> No kidding! Mine came today & I have so many syringes I could open a needle exchange! So, many medications...makes me worry for my body a little. :shrug:Click to expand...

Yeah, but I don't see you using most of them. :nope:If you're like me and use multiple vials of meds. They automatically send a certain number of syringes and needles etc. I know I have plenty left from last time and now got a ton more! I had them send whatever they thought I'd need again since I wasn't sure what all I had.


----------



## tansey

yes i have loads of spare stuff. 3 days left until scan and when it could all be starting again :happydance:

how are you ladies feeling?


----------



## psp2011

Doin' great here! :thumbup:I've been able to lose at least 10 lbs in the last 2 weeks via healthy diet and exercise so I'm pumped about that! :happydance:I seem to have more energy and plan to keep on with it for as long as it's safe! :bodyb:I know I'm gonna need all the extra energy I can get to cook these babies! (positive thinking!:winkwink: ) In fact my hubby has been doing the same so that helps a lot! I feel like I'm much more prepared this time!:D
Now just waiting...stopping BC after saturday dose, waiting for AF, then on to stimms! Yipee!\\:D/


----------



## tansey

wow well done hun! :thumbup:
I haven't been the gym for 2 weeks which is unlike me and not where I wanted to be directly before treatment but I am going to go back this week and DH has organised my menus for the stimming 2 weeks to make sure I get what I need.


----------



## psp2011

ha! I love that he is planning your menu! Wish mine was so involved!
See, since we have a son already (7), he is happy with having just one. While I have been wanting a second since last year when our lives have finally settled down. And I realized I'm going to be 35 next year. Time's a-ticking etc! My DH is a worry wart and is so worried about finances that he gets upset sometimes when I mention the upcoming IVF (even though he agreed to try again) so it stinks being excited about it and not being able to truly share it with my best friend. I have been wanting to talk about this situation, just have no one to talk to. I'm kinda embarrassed that he is not more "into" having another, as I feel he should be. And you know how much it can consume us sometimes! Wish he was so bad! I mean, don't get me wrong, he's a great Dad and husband. Just that he had kind of thought the "baby" thing was done. He says he's agreeing to do it to make me happy because it's what I want. But I know he will be excited when it happens. I think he's scared. I try to reassure him, and we both have great jobs. (Just a lot of bills, with me just finishing school and all)
Sorry for the rant, just been on my mind is all.


----------



## tansey

Oh hun I bet it is just a bit of worry :hugs:


----------



## davecr033

Hello Ladies,

I went for hysteroscopy followup and I am all clear to go for IVF - woohoo! Right tube is blocked and there was some scaring on top of uterus but that was removed. I get meds this week. Probably getting the two big bags and all refrigeration as well. 

So glad I know of others going through the same thing.


----------



## Adanma

Finally started my period this morning. Seems late for stopping bcp on sunday... oh well. Waiting for my E2 results from yesterday. Start stims on monday! Getting so close now!

Adanma


----------



## Helen76

Hi everyone,

Tansey mentioned this post to me. I'm a little behind you guys as I don't start DR until next week so my EC won't be until June.

I just wanted to wish you all well and I'll keep popping back for updates.

H xx


----------



## AmorBebe

Met with my FS today regarding the test results of my hysteroscopy. The doctor said she was surprised to see that I only have 7 follicles, a FSH level of 15.2 & a LH (I think) of around .3. So, all of a sudden we are now dealing with male and female factor infertility. The doctor said though I'm 32, my ovaries appear more like a 40+ year-old's. 

This just makes me so sad. What I thought were going to be good odds for us, have diminished into no odds at all. The doctor said she hopes to get 4 eggs and hopes that 2 will fertilize. She's most certain that we will not have any to freeze. 

Now I'm asking myself if it's worth it to go through with the process. I can't stand the thought of more disappointment. Do I bail out now before I start stimming? Or, stay in for the ride? It seems like I keep getting one bad piece of news after another. :cry:


----------



## JenProv

Hi all! Didn't see this thread until now...mind if I join? I, too, am underway in an IVF/ICSI cycle this month. I stop BC pills on Tuesday and starts my meds on Friday. We are ttc #1 and have been for about 2.5-3 years. We mostly have male factor. 

Amor - don't give up! You only need ONE good egg! Keep thinking positive thoughts and focus on a great outcome...that's all that matters, not how many eggs you produced through the process. :)


----------



## AmorBebe

JenProv said:


> Hi all! Didn't see this thread until now...mind if I join? I, too, am underway in an IVF/ICSI cycle this month. I stop BC pills on Tuesday and starts my meds on Friday. We are ttc #1 and have been for about 2.5-3 years. We mostly have male factor.
> 
> Amor - don't give up! You only need ONE good egg! Keep thinking positive thoughts and focus on a great outcome...that's all that matters, not how many eggs you produced through the process. :)

Thanks! I needed the vote of confidence, for sure! I also start stimming on Friday! Want to be buddies? I don't really know what that means (I'm still new at this forum thing...), but it would be nice to share the experience with someone. :flower:


----------



## psp2011

Adanma said:


> Finally started my period this morning. Seems late for stopping bcp on sunday... oh well. Waiting for my E2 results from yesterday. Start stims on monday! Getting so close now!
> 
> Adanma

Oh, hopefully mine won't take that long! I'm to stop bc tomorrow and they said AF should come a few days after. Then I have to call FS to find out when to come in for my scan/bloodwork and start stims. Can't wait!! Right behind you!
:dust:


----------



## psp2011

Welcome davecr033, helenttc, and JenProv!:flower:
AmorBebe, Jen is right, just focus on positive thoughts! Could be there are more than they think? Won't the stims help with the number?:hugs:


----------



## AmorBebe

psp2011 said:


> Welcome davecr033, helenttc, and JenProv!:flower:
> AmorBebe, Jen is right, just focus on positive thoughts! Could be there are more than they think? Won't the stims help with the number?:hugs:

I don't even know. It's all so incredibly confusing for me. The doctor made it sound as though 7 was the most I could have, even with stimming. I wish I understood more about how all of this works. I feel like I've done so much research & reading, but this one threw me.


----------



## psp2011

hmm...I'm going to try and remember to ask that when I call FS later this week.


----------



## tansey

:wave: hi all, lots of us starting soon :yipee:

AmorBebe - don't be put off by what the doc says - they don't know for sure! Was the FSH count the number for this cycle? Normally in the UK they like you to have a FSH of 12 or under for that cycle.


----------



## AmorBebe

tansey said:


> :wave: hi all, lots of us starting soon :yipee:
> 
> AmorBebe - don't be put off by what the doc says - they don't know for sure! Was the FSH count the number for this cycle? Normally in the UK they like you to have a FSH of 12 or under for that cycle.

Well, I had the hysteroscopy on Monday, April 11th. I'm supposed to discontinue BCP's on May 3rd and start stimming on the 6th. So, I guess it's for this cycle? Or...? :shrug: I seriously thought I had this all down, but this news has me all flustered and confused. I went in to speak with the doctor today in person & I left feeling more confused and hopeless than before I went in. :dohh:


----------



## JenProv

AmorBebe said:


> JenProv said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! Didn't see this thread until now...mind if I join? I, too, am underway in an IVF/ICSI cycle this month. I stop BC pills on Tuesday and starts my meds on Friday. We are ttc #1 and have been for about 2.5-3 years. We mostly have male factor.
> 
> Amor - don't give up! You only need ONE good egg! Keep thinking positive thoughts and focus on a great outcome...that's all that matters, not how many eggs you produced through the process. :)
> 
> Thanks! I needed the vote of confidence, for sure! I also start stimming on Friday! Want to be buddies? I don't really know what that means (I'm still new at this forum thing...), but it would be nice to share the experience with someone. :flower:Click to expand...



Amor - Looks like we are cycling at about the same time. I stop BC on May 3rd and start my stims on May 6th too. Have you found out any new information yet? How are you feeling?
I was feeling a little down today so I treated myself to a nice big fat ice cream Sunday. Probably not the best thing I could do for myself - but wanted to have one last one before this whole process starts. :dohh:


----------



## psp2011

Jen, I love that! It's definately ok to treat yourself now and then!:thumbup: I had a naughty meal yesterday too! Hamburger and fries!:blush:


----------



## AmorBebe

JenProv said:


> AmorBebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenProv said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! Didn't see this thread until now...mind if I join? I, too, am underway in an IVF/ICSI cycle this month. I stop BC pills on Tuesday and starts my meds on Friday. We are ttc #1 and have been for about 2.5-3 years. We mostly have male factor.
> 
> Amor - don't give up! You only need ONE good egg! Keep thinking positive thoughts and focus on a great outcome...that's all that matters, not how many eggs you produced through the process. :)
> 
> Thanks! I needed the vote of confidence, for sure! I also start stimming on Friday! Want to be buddies? I don't really know what that means (I'm still new at this forum thing...), but it would be nice to share the experience with someone. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Amor - Looks like we are cycling at about the same time. I stop BC on May 3rd and start my stims on May 6th too. Have you found out any new information yet? How are you feeling?
> I was feeling a little down today so I treated myself to a nice big fat ice cream Sunday. Probably not the best thing I could do for myself - but wanted to have one last one before this whole process starts. :dohh:Click to expand...

Yay! I have a cycle buddy...though I'm becoming reluctant to actually go through with this. I know I'll do it, but I fear disappointment so much it makes me not want to follow through with it at all.
Psychically I'm feeling fine, emotionally I'm having a hard time. As you know, it's just an emotional process and I'm an 'over-emotional' person as it is. So, it's just a bad combination. :sad2:
I too have been treating myself to a few goodies...probably too many. Definitely too many... :dohh: 
I hope you've had a better day today!! :hugs:


----------



## tansey

:witch: didn't turn up yesterday :hissy:
Here today but I don't know how my scan will go now, hoping worst case is just that I have to wait until tomorrow to start stimming.


----------



## psp2011

tansey said:


> :witch: didn't turn up yesterday :hissy:
> Here today but I don't know how my scan will go now, hoping worst case is just that I have to wait until tomorrow to start stimming.

I'm with ya! I'm on the wait for AF too, and then start stimming. Probably won't be for a few days though as my last BC pill was saturday. Keep posted!!
:dust:


----------



## tansey

PSP I hope you can start soon!

My scan was fine and I can start today :yipee:


----------



## Adanma

start stims today! eek!

As for the AFC, I had a count of 10 and I'm just 29. Some times they only count the larger ones instead of all of them. It can also vary doc to doc, month to month. As long as what you have are healthy normal eggs it only takes one good one right!? My doc wasn't concerned about my AFC and I am on a low stim protcol as well and he thinks we should still be successful. Hope this helps.

Adanma


----------



## davecr033

Hi ladies,
Looks like I am a few days behind you all. I did hysterscopy last week and came back with blocked right tube and some mild scaring on top part of uterus which was removed. I have teaching visit this friday and go for baseline US and BW on the 9th. Hopefully start stimming the middle of next week.

I hear you Amor. I am feeling the same way and am starting to feel jittery. Treated myself to a bunch of junk food at a festival over the weekend too. I am going to start acupuncture next saturday and i know that will help with relaxation.


----------



## psp2011

tansey said:


> PSP I hope you can start soon!
> 
> My scan was fine and I can start today :yipee:

Yay!! :happydance:



Adanma said:


> start stims today! eek!
> 
> As for the AFC, I had a count of 10 and I'm just 29. Some times they only count the larger ones instead of all of them. It can also vary doc to doc, month to month. As long as what you have are healthy normal eggs it only takes one good one right!? My doc wasn't concerned about my AFC and I am on a low stim protcol as well and he thinks we should still be successful. Hope this helps.
> 
> Adanma

Here we go stimming!

AFM, I'm yet again waiting on AF to start meds. :growlmad:Even though I'm not expecting it really for a few days, I'm getting quite nervous that I am suppose to be having EC on the 15th, so I'm not sure how much time it will give me with stims.:shrug: I think I'm gonna call FS tomorrow and see. Will keep you posted!:dust:


----------



## tansey

PSP - I hope :witch: turns up soon so you can start!


----------



## AmorBebe

Adanma said:


> start stims today! eek!
> 
> As for the AFC, I had a count of 10 and I'm just 29. Some times they only count the larger ones instead of all of them. It can also vary doc to doc, month to month. As long as what you have are healthy normal eggs it only takes one good one right!? My doc wasn't concerned about my AFC and I am on a low stim protcol as well and he thinks we should still be successful. Hope this helps.
> 
> Adanma

How did the start of your stimming go? Thinking about you! :hugs:


----------



## Adanma

Well I had my first stim shot yesterday evening at about 8ish. It burned a bit, but not too bad. I have had a massive headache all day today. Not sure if it's related or not. I'm very thirsty as well so staying on the water bottle all day. Did not sleep well last night. I had a nightmare that we put two embies back and they both split and we had to break the news to our families about how it was so very dangerous and we may end up with no babies etc. It was all so real I was freaked out when I woke up!

Hopefully the anxiety has subsided a bit and I will sleep better tonight!

Adanma


----------



## AmorBebe

Adanma said:


> Well I had my first stim shot yesterday evening at about 8ish. It burned a bit, but not too bad. I have had a massive headache all day today. Not sure if it's related or not. I'm very thirsty as well so staying on the water bottle all day. Did not sleep well last night. I had a nightmare that we put two embies back and they both split and we had to break the news to our families about how it was so very dangerous and we may end up with no babies etc. It was all so real I was freaked out when I woke up!
> 
> Hopefully the anxiety has subsided a bit and I will sleep better tonight!
> 
> Adanma

Awe, I hope your body adjusts as well as it can to the meds & you can be comfortable throughout the process!! :flower:


----------



## psp2011

Hello gals! :hi:
Adanma, hopefully the stims will not be too harsh for you. I remember my last cycle I had headaches too, so probably not unusual. Hang in there!:thumbup:
Tansey, how are you doing? Bet you're excited!:happydance:
AFM, still no AF, while not unexpected, still frustrating!:growlmad: I did call FS today and let them know of my concerns about number of days to stim before "planned" EC date of May 15th. The nurse said usually 8 or 9 days of stims, which puts me needing to start by Thursday or Friday (still possible I guess). She said they could just push the EC date to the 17th but that is going to totally mess me up at work! :dohh:You know how that goes!! Good thing they are very understanding there and will work with me! :thumbup:And it's not like I can just miss since they have to have another nurse take my spot and no one really wants to fill in on midnights!:nope: Oh, my nurse did say that if AF didn't come by Thursday to give them a call on Thursday afternoon and they would have me come in on Friday anyway. So nice, I just love talking to her! Always makes me feel taken care of and that none of my questions are stupid! 
Ok, I'll keep you posted!:dust:


----------



## AmorBebe

psp2011- Thinking about you! I'm sure everything will turn out fine...try to stay as positive as you are able!! :flower:

AFM- I had my Suppression Check today & was given the OK to start stimming on Friday! :thumbup: They found one more follicle this time, making it a whopping 8. Hopefully, my egg quality is good as my AFC is significantly low for my age. :sad1: However, glad to have this appointment out of my way. Let's hope the stimms work their magic!

Hope the rest of you are doing well! :hugs:


----------



## MiBebe

Hey ladies
I start Lupron on Friday. I'm super excited and nervous at the same time.


----------



## psp2011

Amor, yeah for stimming on Friday!:happydance: I so hope I can join you all in the stimming!!
Tansey, how are you doing?
Mibebe, yah on the stimming for you too!:happydance:
I'm feeling a little left out here ladies!!:cry:
but, wait...is that a cramp I feel? lol! Hopefully I will start today and then have my baseline on friday. They might be wanting to do it on friday either way so we will see! Just don't think I can start stimming before AF arrives!:nope:
Will keep you posted!!:dust:


----------



## psp2011

Mibebe, oops I mean lupron! :dohh:what's the agenda for you after that?


----------



## tansey

Adanma - hope the stimming is going well, I am really thirsty too and as a consequence peeing loads!

PSP - I hope the stoopid :witch: turns up and doesn't spoil your plan!

AmorBebe and MiBebe - :yipee: for starting on Friday!

:wave: hello to everyone else how are you all doing?


----------



## psp2011

Tansey,
me too! I feel like I'm starting to cramp so maybe???
I remember peeing a lot last cycle too!:dust:


----------



## davecr033

Good Morning Ladies,
Good to hear that stimming is going well for most of you. I have read about the side effects are headaches and thirty and peeing lots due to it so it all sounds normal.

I go for teaching visit tomorrow and then baseline bw and us on monday. Hopefully I will be joining you on the stimming soon.

Hope you all have a wonderful day.


----------



## davecr033

Quick question - have any of you ladies told your boss about what you are going through this cycle? I need to tell her I am going to have plenty of doc visits and some time off but not sure how to tell her.


----------



## Adanma

davecr: I am no longer working, but I had some surgeries while working and I just explained that I had a health issue and would be needing to take time off. No details, and my boss was fine with that. Just give as much notice as you can. They can't legally pry at least in US so... Just say you need the time for a health issue. Hope thsi helps!

AFM: the water is helping a lot! Still have a mild headache, but nothing like before. Also a bit nauseous still, but also a bit better. Have to do a shot away from home today. A bit nervous. 

Adanma


----------



## psp2011

davecr033, I told my bosses at work specifics because they are both mother's and understand how important this is. They are pulling for me and are helping me cover my days I need off. Just preference I guess. Good luck!:hugs:

Well, no AF but going in for bloods and u/s tomorrow anyway. Stims to follow I think if all goes well! :thumbup:Will know in pm. But I think EC is going to be pushed till 17th. :growlmad:We will see! Can't come soon enough for me!
I went to bank and got cashier's check for big $$ to pay for treatment tomorrow! not looking forward to handing that over!:growlmad:
This better work...:dust:


----------



## JenProv

Hi all! Sorry I've been nonexistent! I start stims tomorrow. I'm not on Lupron, but I start dexamethasone tomorrow and then menopur and Gonal-F on Sunday. I can't believe I'm going to say this, but I'm actually to the point where I'm EXCITED to give myself the shots. That's get this process started! I'm ready to be a mom! :happydance:

davecr - I told my boss what I was going through (IVF) but no more details than that. I also have him the dates my Dr gave me. It's been helpful because he is covering for me when I need to go in last minute. I'm a teacher and sometimes it's hard with all of the sub plans, supervision duities, meetings, etc. 

Hope everyone is doing well. psp - any luck yet?


----------



## JenProv

Hi all! Sorry I've been nonexistent! I start stims tomorrow. I'm not on Lupron, but I start dexamethasone tomorrow and then menopur and Gonal-F on Sunday. I can't believe I'm going to say this, but I'm actually to the point where I'm EXCITED to give myself the shots. Sick, huh? Let's just get this process started already! I'm ready to be a mom! :happydance:

davecr - I told my boss what I was going through (IVF) but no more details than that. I also have him the dates my Dr gave me. It's been helpful because he is covering for me when I need to go in last minute. I'm a teacher and sometimes it's hard with all of the sub plans, supervision duities, meetings, etc. 

Hope everyone is doing well. psp - any luck yet?


----------



## AmorBebe

Tansey- Congrats on starting! I hope everything's going well! :flower:

davecr033- I'm curious to know how you like the acupuncture. Keep us posted! Also, regarding work. I told my boss that I had to take time off to take care of a minor medical condition. I gave her all the dates & told her they could vary by a day or two depending on how my body responds to the treatment. They don't need to know any more than that. Also, they can't really ask too many questions if it's medical (other than for a note from the doctor), which I'm sure your regular medical doctor can write. This will prevent your FS's letterhead from giving away your secret. Trust me...I've learned over the past few months how to be sneaky around this, not even my family knows. :shhh:

psp2011- Do you have to start AF before stimming? My FS said it 'may or may not happen.' I hope you can just start the meds!!

MiBebe- Ready to start tomorrow?!! I think I am. Good luck!! :winkwink:

JenProv- Looks like MiBebe, you & I are on the same schedule! Good luck tomorrow!

AFM- Preparing to start stimming tomorrow. Admittedly a little nervous about side-effects. But, am excited to start the process. Does anyone else feel nervous about getting excited? It's strange, but I think I'm afraid to get my hopes up (like they aren't already...).


----------



## littlemouse

Amor, I totally agree with you - I am doing my own head in with how excited I am. I have had trouble getting off to sleep the last 2 nights after starting my DR injections.

I think after so much waiting (2 years for us TTC) it's great to finally be DOING something that _might_ lead to something actually happening. 

I also feel worried that my excitement could just lead to a massive disappointment, but I'm not sure how to keep more grounded... Maybe the novelty will wear off soon?

I am a pretty high and low person so not very good at being more balanced. I think for me the fact of being positive currently means I get a bit carried away, rather than being positive in a quieter way... equally at any bad news I will be totally devastated. 

Any tips on not turning into a complete loon would be very welcome!!

X


----------



## AmorBebe

littlemouse said:


> Amor, I totally agree with you - I am doing my own head in with how excited I am. I have had trouble getting off to sleep the last 2 nights after starting my DR injections.
> 
> I think after so much waiting (2 years for us TTC) it's great to finally be DOING something that _might_ lead to something actually happening.
> 
> I also feel worried that my excitement could just lead to a massive disappointment, but I'm not sure how to keep more grounded... Maybe the novelty will wear off soon?
> 
> I am a pretty high and low person so not very good at being more balanced. I think for me the fact of being positive currently means I get a bit carried away, rather than being positive in a quieter way... equally at any bad news I will be totally devastated.
> 
> Any tips on not turning into a complete loon would be very welcome!!
> 
> X

littlemouse, through all of the I've definitely received some therapy. I am very much like you regarding highs & lows (Well...I'm Bipolar II :wacko:). My therapist has been helpful to me, telling me that I should have my hopes up, but I should also prepare myself for it not to work and thing about how I will cope with it if it doesn't. Though I try not to be negative, I think it's important for our emotional state to remain realistic. So, I've been trying to quietly visualize the process working. I think about how happy we will be and how our life will change in such a fabulous way. But, I have also come up with plans for the future if it doesn't work. I'm hoping that will make any disappointment easily to bear. I'm so thankful to have all you ladies for support, as I know everyone here is going through exactly what I am. Good luck to you!! :hugs:


----------



## Adanma

armor and littlemouse: feeling you on the don't get hopes up, but trying to stay positive messege. Where is the balance!? I'm a trainwreck right now! I want to stay positive and give positive vibes to this whole thing, but I also don't want to be so up that if it doesn't work I'm super crushed. Hard to balance it all.

Adanma


----------



## AmorBebe

Adanma said:


> armor and littlemouse: feeling you on the don't get hopes up, but trying to stay positive messege. Where is the balance!? I'm a trainwreck right now! I want to stay positive and give positive vibes to this whole thing, but I also don't want to be so up that if it doesn't work I'm super crushed. Hard to balance it all.
> 
> Adanma

I'm wondering if there is a balance? If there is...I sure wish I could find it. :shrug:


----------



## littlemouse

Ladies, it is downright hard to find the elusive balance!

Amor I think you are right, and as a worrying kind I'm the one who always tells my DH I need to be prepared for the worst.. he's Mr positive and says we'll just deal with it if it happens but no point fearing it. I am not sure who is right! 

In some ways I think channelling energy only into the positives is the right way to go right at this moment - as if it's bad news then it will always be devastating, whether you thought about it or not..

Right now I am already impatient for the next bit, not due to begin stimming till 18th which feels like ages!

X


----------



## psp2011

JenProv said:


> Hi all! Sorry I've been nonexistent! I start stims tomorrow. I'm not on Lupron, but I start dexamethasone tomorrow and then menopur and Gonal-F on Sunday. I can't believe I'm going to say this, but I'm actually to the point where I'm EXCITED to give myself the shots. That's get this process started! I'm ready to be a mom! :happydance:
> 
> davecr - I told my boss what I was going through (IVF) but no more details than that. I also have him the dates my Dr gave me. It's been helpful because he is covering for me when I need to go in last minute. I'm a teacher and sometimes it's hard with all of the sub plans, supervision duities, meetings, etc.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. psp - any luck yet?

Hi! So I FINALLY got AF this morning! I did call FS yesterday and they had me scheduled to come in for bloods and u/s today if it came or not. Crazy time at the appointment today. Nurse thought I had cysts again, which they had mistakenly thought last time. I got a hold of my FS office after I went to my car and my doc was actually at the office I was at, and able to do another u/s himself. Of course I was right and I'm fine! In fact he says my ovary looks perfect!:happydance:


AmorBebe said:


> Tansey- Congrats on starting! I hope everything's going well! :flower:
> 
> davecr033- I'm curious to know how you like the acupuncture. Keep us posted! Also, regarding work. I told my boss that I had to take time off to take care of a minor medical condition. I gave her all the dates & told her they could vary by a day or two depending on how my body responds to the treatment. They don't need to know any more than that. Also, they can't really ask too many questions if it's medical (other than for a note from the doctor), which I'm sure your regular medical doctor can write. This will prevent your FS's letterhead from giving away your secret. Trust me...I've learned over the past few months how to be sneaky around this, not even my family knows. :shhh:
> 
> psp2011- Do you have to start AF before stimming? My FS said it 'may or may not happen.' I hope you can just start the meds!!
> 
> MiBebe- Ready to start tomorrow?!! I think I am. Good luck!! :winkwink:
> 
> JenProv- Looks like MiBebe, you & I are on the same schedule! Good luck tomorrow!
> 
> AFM- Preparing to start stimming tomorrow. Admittedly a little nervous about side-effects. But, am excited to start the process. Does anyone else feel nervous about getting excited? It's strange, but I think I'm afraid to get my hopes up (like they aren't already...).

I'm with you ladies on the stimming! Just waiting for official word on my bloods being good! Should know in a few hours!:thumbup:


littlemouse said:


> Ladies, it is downright hard to find the elusive balance!
> 
> Amor I think you are right, and as a worrying kind I'm the one who always tells my DH I need to be prepared for the worst.. he's Mr positive and says we'll just deal with it if it happens but no point fearing it. I am not sure who is right!
> 
> In some ways I think channelling energy only into the positives is the right way to go right at this moment - as if it's bad news then it will always be devastating, whether you thought about it or not..
> 
> Right now I am already impatient for the next bit, not due to begin stimming till 18th which feels like ages!
> 
> X

It will be here before you know it! I know what you mean though, it feels like it takes forever. Then when it comes, you're like "let's get on with it!"
I too have been thinking about "what if it doesn't work", but immediately I say "no -not gonna go there, it's gonna work this time!":thumbup:
We are all so alike it's scary!:winkwink:
I'll keep you posted, hopefully I'm a-stimming today too!!:happydance:


----------



## psp2011

got the ok to start stims! A-stimming we will go, A-stimming we will go!!!


----------



## AmorBebe

psp2011 said:


> got the ok to start stims! A-stimming we will go, A-stimming we will go!!!

I'm 6.5 hours behind ya!! :happydance:


----------



## psp2011

woot-woot!!!


----------



## MiBebe

Received my HUGE box of meds today. I was like what in the helll... LOL 
I did 3 IUI's and all I got was a pen full of Gonal-F. This box was overwhelming.
I opened up the box and I see all these boxes of this medication and that medication, all kinds of needles. OMG I got really anxious and I've been a nervous wreck since then. I took my BC pill and did a shot of Lupron (didn't hurt). I have to stop the BC on the 11th. I have my ultrasound on the 15th.

I really need to pray because my mind is racing and I am feeling so anxious right now. Even picked a fight with DH. *sigh*


----------



## psp2011

MiBebe said:


> Received my HUGE box of meds today. I was like what in the helll... LOL
> I did 3 IUI's and all I got was a pen full of Gonal-F. This box was overwhelming.
> I opened up the box and I see all these boxes of this medication and that medication, all kinds of needles. OMG I got really anxious and I've been a nervous wreck since then. I took my BC pill and did a shot of Lupron (didn't hurt). I have to stop the BC on the 11th. I have my ultrasound on the 15th.
> 
> I really need to pray because my mind is racing and I am feeling so anxious right now. Even picked a fight with DH. *sigh*

Ok, first take a deep breath!
Now, don't freak out! We all get the huge box and say "oh wow, that's a lot!" First put it all aside until you need it. Though it seems overwhelming, but just go with one at a time. I started my menopur and bravelle (stims) shots today. In all, just these 2 meds there are 16 boxes!:wacko: Plus like 3 boxes of lovenox. Now I also have a decent sized bag of pills and vials, plus all of the syringes and supplies. So when the time comes, just put out what you are taking right now, with the supplies you need, set the rest aside and don't worry about it! :nope:They will let you know what you need and when! Take it one thing at a time and you'll be fine! I think all of the boxes make it seem like so much more. In my boxes there are 10 vials each. 5 are water and 5 are powders. I use 1 water and 4 powders two times a day. So a lot of it will be gone really quick. I'm not even looking at the rest until FS says to!
How's the BC treating you? I just quit mine last saturday and had my baseline u/s yesterday. Started stims last night.:hugs:


----------



## MiBebe

Thanks PSP2011 I was really freaking out all day yesterday. Made me even wonder if I was doing the right thing. I'm calm this morning. 

I put the boxes in the fridge and left everything in the box in the basement. I only need the Lupron and BC for now. The BC pills are fine, never had a problem with them in the past. The only thing I noticed was that back in march when I started to take them (my IVF was canceled) and then stopped, my period was very heavy and lasted longer. I stop taking them next week and I guess I'm supposed to get a period after. Thought I was done with stupid AF hahaha
I'm gonna go for a long walk today. I need to get my body ready for this.


----------



## tansey

MiBebe - hope you are ok about all the meds, give yourself time to get your head around it all! :hugs:

psp2011 - so glad AF finally came and you can start :yipee:

davecr033 - not long until you start stimms!

Adanma - how is the stimming going, are you due a scan soon?

AmorBebe and JenProv - good luck with starting your stims today!

littlemouse - without sounding corny, I would take it one day at a time (and a have a Plan B, just in case like me!)

AFM, I had a bit of a bit of a weird day yesterday, this is taken from my journal :

I don't know about everyone else but nearly every time I go for a scan I secretly hope they say - you're pregnant and show you on the screen. Well today that sort of happened!

I was feeling quite bad by the time we got to the clinic with nerves etc and I walked upto the counter to book in and the nurse who has made a load of mistakes and knocked my confidence, welcomes me and says come straight through. She take s ages looking at the screen and moving the scanner about and I can see the concentration on her face and I start sh1tting myself thinking why isn't she clicking to measure follicles - there mustn't be any! Then she starts typing - i've never had anyone type anything while scanning me! Then she starts clicking with the usual measuring follicles noise.
Finally she says to DH and me that I have several follicles but I have a very small area of possibly blood or a pregnancy - probably isn't but she better check with the doctor and get me to do a test. 

So we wait in a consulting room and she comes back and says they'd like to do a hcg blood test to be sure. I asked how big the sac was and she said tiny, less than a millimetre. She took my phone number and said she'd ring me asap and let me know the result and if I can take the cetrotide injection to stop me Ovulating by myself as one of my follicles is 16mm already (only had 4 injections!) She said to take it to work and do it straight away - I won't be doing this as I reckon it will take them at least 2-3 hours for blood test and I'm only doing 3 hours today so I'll have time to get home for DH to do it!

Anyway, back to IVF! I have 4 on my left and 5 on my right, nearly all 10mm or over. So I'm happy with that after only 4 injections. I would like a few more to be on the safe side. At the moment I could be having EC on Wednesday as they are quite big and could be ready. I have another scan on Monday.

I got the phone call saying my HCG was less than 1 so I can continue with treatment.

I'm ok doing the Gonal F pen injection but DH has been doing the cetrotide but he's away for 2days and I'm going to have to do it myself and the needle is bigger and it keeps leaving the area I inject red, sore and bumpy!


----------



## AmorBebe

Well, I did my first round of stimming last night & it went pretty well! I had DH give me my first injection. I did this for two reasons. 1.) I felt more comfortable with him doing the first one, so I could see how it felt. 2.) I want him to feel like hes really part of this process. I had him do my Menopur injection. He mixed it & drew it up himself & then carefully pushed the needle into my stomach, gave the injection and then it was over... entirely pain free (well, the meds. burn a little...). He did a fabulous job!! Then it was my turn to administer the Gonal F. I prepared my shot and put the needle to my skin. I pushed and looked down at it and noticed the needle hadnt penetrated my skin...I was just poking myself. :haha: DH said, You just have to push it in. So, I did just that, and I watched the needle disappear into my skin. The needles are so tiny, I couldnt really even feel it that much. I defiantly felt it more than I felt DHs injection, but it wasnt bad at all. 

I've decided to try & allow myself to be excited about this process. It's a pretty amazing procdeure to have done, so even if it doesn't work, I'm going to try my best to enjoy the ride. *Try*

Hope all of you are doing well! :hugs:


----------



## littlemouse

Nice PMA Amor :)


----------



## psp2011

AmorBebe said:


> Well, I did my first round of stimming last night & it went pretty well! I had DH give me my first injection. I did this for two reasons. 1.) I felt more comfortable with him doing the first one, so I could see how it felt. 2.) I want him to feel like hes really part of this process. I had him do my Menopur injection. He mixed it & drew it up himself & then carefully pushed the needle into my stomach, gave the injection and then it was over... entirely pain free (well, the meds. burn a little...). He did a fabulous job!! Then it was my turn to administer the Gonal F. I prepared my shot and put the needle to my skin. I pushed and looked down at it and noticed the needle hadnt penetrated my skin...I was just poking myself. :haha: DH said, You just have to push it in. So, I did just that, and I watched the needle disappear into my skin. The needles are so tiny, I couldnt really even feel it that much. I defiantly felt it more than I felt DHs injection, but it wasnt bad at all.
> 
> I've decided to try & allow myself to be excited about this process. It's a pretty amazing procdeure to have done, so even if it doesn't work, I'm going to try my best to enjoy the ride. *Try*
> 
> Hope all of you are doing well! :hugs:

Good job!! :thumbup:Not so bad is it? My DH gets freaked out with needles and can't even watch me do it! :nope:He has done a few of the IMs in the past but hates it so I just do all of mine myself. Yes, the meds sometimes burn a little but not terribly! I have Bravelle in am and Menopur in PM. How many vials of Menopur are you on? Oh, and how big are your needles? last time the ones they sent me were a bit smaller than the ones I have now. Just wonder if it makes a difference.:shrug: (probably not)
You kinda can't help but get excited right? Even with my last failed attempt, it seems like it doesn't work to try and down play it. If it doesn't work, it's going to be sad either way. Just gotta stay positive!:hugs:


----------



## MiBebe

So my syringe says "Easy Comfort" and I'm thinking OH the irony! As I was poking my thigh looking for an area on my thigh that didn't hurt so freakin much.

Tamsey sorry you had to go through all that.

AmorBebe I would never trust my DH to do the injections. He's too rough and I'd probably end up yelling at him LOL he does go to the appointments with me so he's still feeling included in this process.


----------



## tansey

MiBebe - I changed from thigh to tummy - hurts less!


----------



## AmorBebe

[/QUOTE]Good job!! :thumbup:Not so bad is it? My DH gets freaked out with needles and can't even watch me do it! :nope:He has done a few of the IMs in the past but hates it so I just do all of mine myself. Yes, the meds sometimes burn a little but not terribly! I have Bravelle in am and Menopur in PM. How many vials of Menopur are you on? Oh, and how big are your needles? last time the ones they sent me were a bit smaller than the ones I have now. Just wonder if it makes a difference.:shrug: (probably not)
You kinda can't help but get excited right? Even with my last failed attempt, it seems like it doesn't work to try and down play it. If it doesn't work, it's going to be sad either way. Just gotta stay positive!:hugs:[/QUOTE]

psp2011- I'm on one vial (75 IU SQ) of Menopur right now, but they plan to increase it to two on the 11th. Also, I'm taking Gonal F at 450 IU's. My Menopur needles are 30G 1/2" and my Gonal F's are 27G 1/2". 

Yes, it's definitely a weird feeling allowing myself to feel excited. I was looking forward to my injections last night & that's just crazy. :haha:

Best of luck to you through the rest of your stimming!! :hugs:

MiBebe- I thought the same thing about my husband! His hands are HUGE (size 15 wedding ring) compared to those tiny syringes. But, he did a fantastic job! :thumbup:

tansey- There isn't much about this process that isn't emotionally taxing, is there?! :growlmad: I'm thinking about you & keep positive. :flower:

Hope the rest of you are doing well today!! :hugs:


----------



## MiBebe

tansey said:


> MiBebe - I changed from thigh to tummy - hurts less!

Oh I can put it on my stomach?! Had I known that I would've done that from the start. I thought it had to be my thigh.

3 more days of BC. I get to stim in 8 days.


----------



## psp2011

MiBebe said:


> tansey said:
> 
> 
> MiBebe - I changed from thigh to tummy - hurts less!
> 
> Oh I can put it on my stomach?! Had I known that I would've done that from the start. I thought it had to be my thigh.
> 
> 3 more days of BC. I get to stim in 8 days.Click to expand...

Yay! Getting there! I too do my subQ injections in my stomach. My FS also prefers it in the stomach, something about it being closer to the ovaries? Just depends on your FS I think.:hugs:


----------



## psp2011

Good job!! :thumbup:Not so bad is it? My DH gets freaked out with needles and can't even watch me do it! :nope:He has done a few of the IMs in the past but hates it so I just do all of mine myself. Yes, the meds sometimes burn a little but not terribly! I have Bravelle in am and Menopur in PM. How many vials of Menopur are you on? Oh, and how big are your needles? last time the ones they sent me were a bit smaller than the ones I have now. Just wonder if it makes a difference.:shrug: (probably not)
You kinda can't help but get excited right? Even with my last failed attempt, it seems like it doesn't work to try and down play it. If it doesn't work, it's going to be sad either way. Just gotta stay positive!:hugs:[/QUOTE]

psp2011- I'm on one vial (75 IU SQ) of Menopur right now, but they plan to increase it to two on the 11th. Also, I'm taking Gonal F at 450 IU's. My Menopur needles are 30G 1/2" and my Gonal F's are 27G 1/2". 

Yes, it's definitely a weird feeling allowing myself to feel excited. I was looking forward to my injections last night & that's just crazy. :haha:

Best of luck to you through the rest of your stimming!! :hugs:

MiBebe- I thought the same thing about my husband! His hands are HUGE (size 15 wedding ring) compared to those tiny syringes. But, he did a fantastic job! :thumbup:

tansey- There isn't much about this process that isn't emotionally taxing, is there?! :growlmad: I'm thinking about you & keep positive. :flower:

Hope the rest of you are doing well today!! :hugs:[/QUOTE]

So, I am on 4 vials of Bravelle and 4 vials of Menopur (75 each vial) My syringes are both the same 1ml 25G 5/8", but last time I used a 27G 1/2" needle. I think I'm going to call and make sure I can switch to the smaller one.
Do you get leaks after you pull out the needle? The last 2 times I kinda of pulled the skin up before injection and then after I pulled the needle out I released and it seemed to seal it up. No bleeding or leaks! We do that (I'm a nurse) for IM injections but it seems to work for sub-Q also!:thumbup:
I get excited about the injections too! funny, we must be nuts!:wacko:


----------



## psp2011

Weird, my post is not quoting right, missed the first quote I think?


----------



## MiBebe

psp2011 said:


> MiBebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tansey said:
> 
> 
> MiBebe - I changed from thigh to tummy - hurts less!
> 
> Oh I can put it on my stomach?! Had I known that I would've done that from the start. I thought it had to be my thigh.
> 
> 3 more days of BC. I get to stim in 8 days.Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! Getting there! I too do my subQ injections in my stomach. My FS also prefers it in the stomach, something about it being closer to the ovaries? Just depends on your FS I think.:hugs:Click to expand...

Today for the first time in my life I actually wished my thighs had more fat :dohh: Oh man I was like I'm determined to do this on my thigh... tried the first thigh and it hurt like crazy. Tried the left thigh, same thing. Went back to the first thigh. Finally I gave up and injected it on my stomach. I think its this damn needle because damn it even hurt on my belly. And it burns too! OK end of rant! LOL :cry:


----------



## psp2011

MiBebe said:


> psp2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MiBebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tansey said:
> 
> 
> MiBebe - I changed from thigh to tummy - hurts less!
> 
> Oh I can put it on my stomach?! Had I known that I would've done that from the start. I thought it had to be my thigh.
> 
> 3 more days of BC. I get to stim in 8 days.Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! Getting there! I too do my subQ injections in my stomach. My FS also prefers it in the stomach, something about it being closer to the ovaries? Just depends on your FS I think.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Today for the first time in my life I actually wished my thighs had more fat :dohh: Oh man I was like I'm determined to do this on my thigh... tried the first thigh and it hurt like crazy. Tried the left thigh, same thing. Went back to the first thigh. Finally I gave up and injected it on my stomach. I think its this damn needle because damn it even hurt on my belly. And it burns too! OK end of rant! LOL :cry:Click to expand...

What size and gauge is the needle you are using? and what med?


----------



## AmorBebe

[/QUOTE] So, I am on 4 vials of Bravelle and 4 vials of Menopur (75 each vial) My syringes are both the same 1ml 25G 5/8", but last time I used a 27G 1/2" needle. I think I'm going to call and make sure I can switch to the smaller one.
Do you get leaks after you pull out the needle? The last 2 times I kinda of pulled the skin up before injection and then after I pulled the needle out I released and it seemed to seal it up. No bleeding or leaks! We do that (I'm a nurse) for IM injections but it seems to work for sub-Q also!
I get excited about the injections too! funny, we must be nuts![/QUOTE] 

I haven't had any problem with leaking. Well, last night my entire vial of Menopur squirted onto my leg, as my needle wasn't screwed on all the way. So, I had to give myself 2 injections of the Menopur last night. :dohh: But, leaking from the skin...no. 

My first shot of Gonal F bled quite a bit & I think it's because I poked myself with the needle before I pushed it through my skin. :dohh: I think I'm getting better at the injections though! I hope! :winkwink: Oh, & it seems like switching over to a smaller needle won't matter much. I'm curious to know what they say.

I had my first round of BW yesterday & the clinic called to say everything was going fine & to continue until Tuesday when I have another appointment for BW & US.

Does anyone know if it is common to have AF at this point? I'm on day 4 of stimming meds, discontinued BCP's on 5/3 & AF came on 5/6 right before I started stimming. I'm worried about uterine lining...is this a valid concern or a non-issue?! :wacko:

Oh & the nurse yesterday told me that I can take regular strength Tylenol for my headaches, which I did last night & it helped so much!!

Hope all of you are doing well! :hugs:


----------



## psp2011

So, I am on 4 vials of Bravelle and 4 vials of Menopur (75 each vial) My syringes are both the same 1ml 25G 5/8", but last time I used a 27G 1/2" needle. I think I'm going to call and make sure I can switch to the smaller one.
Do you get leaks after you pull out the needle? The last 2 times I kinda of pulled the skin up before injection and then after I pulled the needle out I released and it seemed to seal it up. No bleeding or leaks! We do that (I'm a nurse) for IM injections but it seems to work for sub-Q also!
I get excited about the injections too! funny, we must be nuts![/QUOTE] 

I haven't had any problem with leaking. Well, last night my entire vial of Menopur squirted onto my leg, as my needle wasn't screwed on all the way. So, I had to give myself 2 injections of the Menopur last night. :dohh: But, leaking from the skin...no. 

My first shot of Gonal F bled quite a bit & I think it's because I poked myself with the needle before I pushed it through my skin. :dohh: I think I'm getting better at the injections though! I hope! :winkwink: Oh, & it seems like switching over to a smaller needle won't matter much. I'm curious to know what they say.

I had my first round of BW yesterday & the clinic called to say everything was going fine & to continue until Tuesday when I have another appointment for BW & US.

Does anyone know if it is common to have AF at this point? I'm on day 4 of stimming meds, discontinued BCP's on 5/3 & AF came on 5/6 right before I started stimming. I'm worried about uterine lining...is this a valid concern or a non-issue?! :wacko:

Oh & the nurse yesterday told me that I can take regular strength Tylenol for my headaches, which I did last night & it helped so much!!

Hope all of you are doing well! :hugs:[/QUOTE]

So I asked today about the needle length, the nurse said the one a bit longer they like to use because they think it gets into the tissue a bit better, but no real big difference. I laughed because I told her that I have some extra chub in the belly so probably the longer needle is better for me! :laugh2:She said probably yes then! I do the 1,2,3...go method! lol!:haha:
So are you having another AF now? or just spotting? I quit BC on 4/30, got AF on 5/6 and started stimming 5/6 also. Still spotting old blood from AF.
And Yep, Tylenol is fine. :thumbup:It's safe for pregnancy and I had to switch from my normal motrin. Although it doesn't work as well for me, still helps! I have been getting some headaches too, but not too bad.:nope:
Yay for BW! Let us know how it goes on Tues! Any idea about when EC will be? I go on wed for BW & u/s.:hugs:


----------



## AmorBebe

[/QUOTE] So I asked today about the needle length, the nurse said the one a bit longer they like to use because they think it gets into the tissue a bit better, but no real big difference. I laughed because I told her that I have some extra chub in the belly so probably the longer needle is better for me! She said probably yes then! I do the 1,2,3...go method! lol!
So are you having another AF now? or just spotting? I quit BC on 4/30, got AF on 5/6 and started stimming 5/6 also. Still spotting old blood from AF.
And Yep, Tylenol is fine. It's safe for pregnancy and I had to switch from my normal motrin. Although it doesn't work as well for me, still helps! I have been getting some headaches too, but not too bad.
Yay for BW! Let us know how it goes on Tues! Any idea about when EC will be? I go on wed for BW & u/s. [/QUOTE]

Good to know about the needle length. Hmmm...I have some extra chub too, maybe I need a longer needle! Oh, and I totally do the 1,2,3...go method too! :haha:

Well, I started AF on Friday before I started stimming & it's still here. It seems somewhat light, but it's obviously AF. I'm schedule for ER on the 17th, but it could be the 16th or 18th, depending on how I'm responding. I'm still curious about what my test results were yesterday. They just said everything was fine & to continue...but I failed to ask just how 'fine' things were. :wacko: Do you know what my levels should be around for my first blood draw?


----------



## tansey

Hi ladies, I'm doing my trigger tonight and in for EC on Wed morning! They said a bit earlier than normal but I have 6 follicles ready and a possible 4 more that may catch up. Quite happy but nervous now!


----------



## AmorBebe

tansey said:


> Hi ladies, I'm doing my trigger tonight and in for EC on Wed morning! They said a bit earlier than normal but I have 6 follicles ready and a possible 4 more that may catch up. Quite happy but nervous now!

Yay!! Good luck with your trigger!! You're one step closer!! :happydance:


----------



## Adanma

yay tansey!

How is everyone doing?

AFM: I had my follicle scan today and E2 drawn. I have 16 follicles!!! About half are 10-11 mm and the other half are 12-13mm. So I have 2 more days of injections ad another u/s on wednesday to see if I'm ready to trigger! I was not expecting so many on the low stim protocol and having only had 10 antral follicles! Yay!

Adanma


----------



## AmorBebe

Adanma said:


> yay tansey!
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> 
> AFM: I had my follicle scan today and E2 drawn. I have 16 follicles!!! About half are 10-11 mm and the other half are 12-13mm. So I have 2 more days of injections ad another u/s on wednesday to see if I'm ready to trigger! I was not expecting so many on the low stim protocol and having only had 10 antral follicles! Yay!
> 
> Adanma

Woo Hoo! Congrats on the follicles!! :happydance: Fingers x'd for Wednesday's ultra-sound!! :flower:


----------



## tansey

Adanma - that's fab :dust:


----------



## psp2011

So I asked today about the needle length, the nurse said the one a bit longer they like to use because they think it gets into the tissue a bit better, but no real big difference. I laughed because I told her that I have some extra chub in the belly so probably the longer needle is better for me! She said probably yes then! I do the 1,2,3...go method! lol!
So are you having another AF now? or just spotting? I quit BC on 4/30, got AF on 5/6 and started stimming 5/6 also. Still spotting old blood from AF.
And Yep, Tylenol is fine. It's safe for pregnancy and I had to switch from my normal motrin. Although it doesn't work as well for me, still helps! I have been getting some headaches too, but not too bad.
Yay for BW! Let us know how it goes on Tues! Any idea about when EC will be? I go on wed for BW & u/s. [/QUOTE]

Good to know about the needle length. Hmmm...I have some extra chub too, maybe I need a longer needle! Oh, and I totally do the 1,2,3...go method too! :haha:

Well, I started AF on Friday before I started stimming & it's still here. It seems somewhat light, but it's obviously AF. I'm schedule for ER on the 17th, but it could be the 16th or 18th, depending on how I'm responding. I'm still curious about what my test results were yesterday. They just said everything was fine & to continue...but I failed to ask just how 'fine' things were. :wacko: Do you know what my levels should be around for my first blood draw?[/QUOTE]

no, I just go with the "it's fine, continue", and keep going. If it's not in range, they'll adjust you up or down. I've never had adjustments either way though. I'm right in there with you! :thumbup:Anywhere from the 15th-17th they say. I haven't had blood drawn yet with the stims so wednesday will be the first. (only had baseline so far to make sure I was totally shut down.)
Almost there!!!:hugs:


----------



## davecr033

Hello Ladies,

I got AF yesterday and went in for BW and US today for baseline check. Waiting with crossed fingers for them to call and tell me to start shots tonight. I am supposed to start with 150 follistim and 150 menopur. Had to learn how to mix all the meds together so that I only have to take one shot. I am nervous and excited at the same time. Never been excited about taking shots so my husband is just laughing at me. 

Hope the nurse calls soon to let me know the bw results. 

Yay Adanma for 16 follicles - that was awesome! Tansey good luck with the EC tomorrow. I am nervous about that part too. And Yay for extra chub - I have that too so hopefully it will be not as painful for me too :)

Hope you all have a wonderful day.


----------



## psp2011

oh, just saw the other posts! 
Tansey, good luck on the trigger and EC on Wednesday!!! Great!

Adanma, follies sound like they are growing like a weed!! Probably they expected you to do well so they did you on low stims! they were right!
:dust:


----------



## psp2011

davecr033 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I got AF yesterday and went in for BW and US today for baseline check. Waiting with crossed fingers for them to call and tell me to start shots tonight. I am supposed to start with 150 follistim and 150 menopur. Had to learn how to mix all the meds together so that I only have to take one shot. I am nervous and excited at the same time. Never been excited about taking shots so my husband is just laughing at me.
> 
> Hope the nurse calls soon to let me know the bw results.
> 
> Yay Adanma for 16 follicles - that was awesome! Tansey good luck with the EC tomorrow. I am nervous about that part too. And Yay for extra chub - I have that too so hopefully it will be not as painful for me too :)
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful day.

oh, I think I was posting at the same time as you! Yay for AF for once right?! You will get the call and be on your way! That was me last Friday! Exactly in your shoes!
Keep us posted!!:hugs:


----------



## AmorBebe

davecr033- Congrats! Things are on their way!! :flower:


----------



## Adanma

everyone is getting close now!

Adanma


----------



## davecr033

So got the call and got bad news. They found a large cyst on my right ovary (yes the one with the blocked tube no less) and that is causing my estrogen to go high. So now the doc is recommending a cyst aspiration so they can drain it and I am back on BC (2 pills/day). Hopefully they can get me in tomorrow and I will be back on track starting next week for stimms. 

Now freaking out about work schedule because I have a big project due this Friday. But nothing is more important than this so I don't really care but I do on some level.

:cry:


----------



## Adanma

awwwww davecr. that stinks! at least they can aspirate it though instead of waiting on it to go down on its own. fx for you that all goes well.

Adanma


----------



## MiBebe

psp2011 said:


> oh, just saw the other posts!
> Tansey, good luck on the trigger and EC on Wednesday!!! Great!
> 
> Adanma, follies sound like they are growing like a weed!! Probably they expected you to do well so they did you on low stims! they were right!
> :dust:

Good luck Adanma and Tansey!

I'm curious to see if my right ovary produces any follicles. When I was going thru IUI only my left side was producing eggs, not sure why. I'm supposed to take 300 units of Gonal-F and 150 of Menopur next Monday. Quite a difference from the 75 units of Gonal-F back in Dec for my last IUI.


----------



## AmorBebe

davecr033 said:


> So got the call and got bad news. They found a large cyst on my right ovary (yes the one with the blocked tube no less) and that is causing my estrogen to go high. So now the doc is recommending a cyst aspiration so they can drain it and I am back on BC (2 pills/day). Hopefully they can get me in tomorrow and I will be back on track starting next week for stimms.
> 
> Now freaking out about work schedule because I have a big project due this Friday. But nothing is more important than this so I don't really care but I do on some level.
> 
> :cry:

Ugh...I'm so sorry. It sounds like things will be back on schedule soon. Thinking about you & regarding work...nothing's more important than your health; both emotional & physical. :hugs:


----------



## MiBebe

Davecr, Im glad that your IVF wasn't canceled or rescheduled.


----------



## psp2011

Davecr, sorry to hear about your cyst. I have to tell you my experience. I went in last cycle and the nurse and doctor I had at the time thought I had cysts. I went on BC for 2 weeks, came back and they didn't budge. They were going to do aspiration surgery. The day before I had to come in because another doc was going to do the surgery wanted to see for himself. Turns out it wasn't cysts, it was my tube that was blocked and filled with fluid!:dohh:
So this cycle I go in for my baseline scan on last Friday and the nurse tried to tell me I had a cyst again! :growlmad:I told her what happened last time and she still insisted she was right. So I called my new FS (the one who figured out what was going on before) and he happened to be there and checked himself again. Sure enough, I am fine! Just my plumped up tube they were seeing.:growlmad:
I'm not saying that this is what's happening, but I had to let you know what my experience was. I have never had a cyst before so I thought it was a bit odd. (not saying it couldn't happen though) Any way they could give you a second opinion?
I know how you feel with work though. Would it be possible to push things till next week?

Mibebe, hope that ovary is productive for you! If not, it's okay! I only have 1 and I got like 16 or so eggs last time!:thumbup:

AFM, still poking away, waiting for tomorrows scan and bw.
Cheering everyone else on!:dust:


----------



## davecr033

Thank you for all the well wishes everyone! I really appreciate it. I have the aspiration surgery scheduled for tomorrow and supposedly I will be back on track by next week. 

Thank you psp for your story. I asked them the same question becuase I know that my right tube is blocked and it is the right ovary that has the cyst so I wanted to make sure. Doc feels it is a cyst and since they'll do the aspiration they will drain it regarding of if its in the tube or in the ovary. Supposed to be a quick procedure but they will put me under for it. 

Keeping fingers crossed that I am on track by next week. Hope all of you are having a good day.


----------



## Adanma

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow davecr

Adanma


----------



## psp2011

davecr033 said:


> Thank you for all the well wishes everyone! I really appreciate it. I have the aspiration surgery scheduled for tomorrow and supposedly I will be back on track by next week.
> 
> Thank you psp for your story. I asked them the same question becuase I know that my right tube is blocked and it is the right ovary that has the cyst so I wanted to make sure. Doc feels it is a cyst and since they'll do the aspiration they will drain it regarding of if its in the tube or in the ovary. Supposed to be a quick procedure but they will put me under for it.
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed that I am on track by next week. Hope all of you are having a good day.

Sounds good! Hopefully you will get it taken care of and be on your way next week. :thumbup:Good luck tomorrow, let us know how it goes!!:hugs:


----------



## tansey

Hi ladies I had EC and I got 9 eggs so very happy :)

Hope you all well :hugs:


----------



## AmorBebe

tansey said:


> Hi ladies I had EC and I got 9 eggs so very happy :)
> 
> Hope you all well :hugs:

Congratulations!! Fingers x'd for your ET!! :flower:


----------



## AmorBebe

Well, I had my day 5 BW & US yesterday. The clinic said everything looked good and they are starting my on my antagonist medication tonight. They also upped my Menopur to 2 vials (which was in the original plan). So, three shots going forward until I hear more. During my US the technician was looking at my ovaries and reported "6 plus" on each one. She didn't tell me what that meant, but I'm hoping it was the follicle count!! :)

Hope everyone else is doing great! :hugs:


----------



## Adanma

yay tansey!

yay amor!

psp and davecr: how did the appts go?

AFM: 14 follicles over 16mm today so trigger tonight and EC friday am!! I had some 21, 20 and 19 along with the 16's and 2 12mm hanging out so I guess still 16 total. Getting excited!

Adanma


----------



## AmorBebe

Adanma said:


> yay tansey!
> 
> yay amor!
> 
> psp and davecr: how did the appts go?
> 
> AFM: 14 follicles over 16mm today so trigger tonight and EC friday am!! I had some 21, 20 and 19 along with the 16's and 2 12mm hanging out so I guess still 16 total. Getting excited!
> 
> Adanma

It's going SO fast, isn't it?! Friday for your EC!! YAY!! :happydance:


----------



## psp2011

Davecr, how was the aspiration today? I hope it went well for you!:hugs:

Tansey, Nice! 9 eggs is great! :thumbup:When is the ET scheduled for? Did they tell you yet?

Amor, what 3 shots do you have to do? Yeah, I bet it was 6 measurable on each side and other small ones. Sounds good!:thumbup:

Adanma, Awesome for the big fat follies!! :thumbup:Oh, trigger tonight, so exciting! EC on Friday, yay!! Rest up girl!:hugs:

AFM, I had my u/s and bw for day 5 of stims. The nurse counted at least 10 she could measure and other smaller ones. The office called about an hour ago and said everything is right on track and to keep same meds and come back on Friday. :thumbup:She said it looks like most likely the EC will be on Tuesday since I started meds later than they thought. But should know more on Friday. So more waiting and poking!:wacko:


----------



## AmorBebe

psp2011 said:


> Davecr, how was the aspiration today? I hope it went well for you!:hugs:
> 
> Tansey, Nice! 9 eggs is great! :thumbup:When is the ET scheduled for? Did they tell you yet?
> 
> Amor, what 3 shots do you have to do? Yeah, I bet it was 6 measurable on each side and other small ones. Sounds good!:thumbup:
> 
> Adanma, Awesome for the big fat follies!! :thumbup:Oh, trigger tonight, so exciting! EC on Friday, yay!! Rest up girl!:hugs:
> 
> AFM, I had my u/s and bw for day 5 of stims. The nurse counted at least 10 she could measure and other smaller ones. The office called about an hour ago and said everything is right on track and to keep same meds and come back on Friday. :thumbup:She said it looks like most likely the EC will be on Tuesday since I started meds later than they thought. But should know more on Friday. So more waiting and poking!:wacko:

Oh we are so on the same schedule!! :happydance: As of this evening, I will be taking Gonal F 450 IU's, Menopur 150 IU's & Cetrotide .25mgs. My headaches have subsided and I don't seem to be having very many other symptoms. How about you? How are you feeling & what's your regimen? :flower:


----------



## psp2011

AmorBebe said:


> psp2011 said:
> 
> 
> Davecr, how was the aspiration today? I hope it went well for you!:hugs:
> 
> Tansey, Nice! 9 eggs is great! :thumbup:When is the ET scheduled for? Did they tell you yet?
> 
> Amor, what 3 shots do you have to do? Yeah, I bet it was 6 measurable on each side and other small ones. Sounds good!:thumbup:
> 
> Adanma, Awesome for the big fat follies!! :thumbup:Oh, trigger tonight, so exciting! EC on Friday, yay!! Rest up girl!:hugs:
> 
> AFM, I had my u/s and bw for day 5 of stims. The nurse counted at least 10 she could measure and other smaller ones. The office called about an hour ago and said everything is right on track and to keep same meds and come back on Friday. :thumbup:She said it looks like most likely the EC will be on Tuesday since I started meds later than they thought. But should know more on Friday. So more waiting and poking!:wacko:
> 
> Oh we are so on the same schedule!! :happydance: As of this evening, I will be taking Gonal F 450 IU's, Menopur 150 IU's & Cetrotide .25mgs. My headaches have subsided and I don't seem to be having very many other symptoms. How about you? How are you feeling & what's your regimen? :flower:Click to expand...

hehe! I was posting on the other thread to you the same thing!:winkwink: So tell me, what does the Cetrotide do? I still get the occaisional headache, but not bad. :nope:(I think I'm getting one right now!:growlmad:) Other than that, nothing yet. I keep waiting for my bbs to hurt!:blush: I'm taking 4 vials (300 IU's) of Bravelle in am and 4 vials (300 IU's) of Menopur pm. and of course prenatals and my fish oil.:dust:

I just want to say, I'm so glad you are all here with me. I feel like you're family holding my hand through this. I have pretty much zero support other than you gals. My DH is starting to come around a bit as procedures are getting closer. Love you all!!:hugs:


----------



## AmorBebe

psp2011 said:


> AmorBebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> psp2011 said:
> 
> 
> Davecr, how was the aspiration today? I hope it went well for you!:hugs:
> 
> Tansey, Nice! 9 eggs is great! :thumbup:When is the ET scheduled for? Did they tell you yet?
> 
> Amor, what 3 shots do you have to do? Yeah, I bet it was 6 measurable on each side and other small ones. Sounds good!:thumbup:
> 
> Adanma, Awesome for the big fat follies!! :thumbup:Oh, trigger tonight, so exciting! EC on Friday, yay!! Rest up girl!:hugs:
> 
> AFM, I had my u/s and bw for day 5 of stims. The nurse counted at least 10 she could measure and other smaller ones. The office called about an hour ago and said everything is right on track and to keep same meds and come back on Friday. :thumbup:She said it looks like most likely the EC will be on Tuesday since I started meds later than they thought. But should know more on Friday. So more waiting and poking!:wacko:
> 
> Oh we are so on the same schedule!! :happydance: As of this evening, I will be taking Gonal F 450 IU's, Menopur 150 IU's & Cetrotide .25mgs. My headaches have subsided and I don't seem to be having very many other symptoms. How about you? How are you feeling & what's your regimen? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> hehe! I was posting on the other thread to you the same thing!:winkwink: So tell me, what does the Cetrotide do? I still get the occaisional headache, but not bad. :nope:(I think I'm getting one right now!:growlmad:) Other than that, nothing yet. I keep waiting for my bbs to hurt!:blush: I'm taking 4 vials (300 IU's) of Bravelle in am and 4 vials (300 IU's) of Menopur pm. and of course prenatals and my fish oil.:dust:
> 
> I just want to say, I'm so glad you are all here with me. I feel like you're family holding my hand through this. I have pretty much zero support other than you gals. My DH is starting to come around a bit as procedures are getting closer. Love you all!!:hugs:Click to expand...

The Cetrotide prevents ovulation, I know Ganirelix in another brand name antagonist. I'm definitely starting to feel the exhaustion & am not looking forward to entering a room full of 30 young students in an hour. It's strange how the hormones manifest differently for everyone. A true testament to how individual we all are!!

I know what you mean about the support. It is just wonderful to have people who truly understand the emotions around the process. No offense to anyone's male companion...but I just feel like men don't understand the emotions. How could they? :haha:


----------



## Adanma

I agree about the support here. It's not something we are hiding, but it's not something we are comfortable talking about with our aquaintances either! So having a group of women here who know just what I'm feeling is awesome! And I can talk about cm and boobs and whatever I want and you guys get it! lol!

Adanma


----------



## littlemouse

Hi everyone

Tansey great news for your 9 eggs :happydance: you must be really pleased! Do some visualisations of those cells doing their thing now :)

Amor, psp, adanma - hi hope you are all doing okay, you are getting very close now, I'm envious! I hope all the triggers and collections go okay in the next few days.

I couldn't agree more about the support. Being able to talk frankly with people who understand and care - albeit in an anonymous kind of way - is such a lifesaver at the moment. I think I'd go insane without it. Even though we had initially told our families and close friends we would be having treatment, hardly anyone knows we are actually doing it now. I prefer it that way, but I can't possibly keep it all inside.

I'm on day 8 of DR now and have been so fine the whole time, until out of the blue I was uncontrollably weeping earlier this evening. I've been so determined to be brave and have been really positive ever since we got going, I really surprised myself. 

Anyway, maybe it's because AF is due or maybe it's just inevitable. My DH was lovely and took me out to walk by the sea and feel loads better now. The idea of all the waiting there is yet to do really does my head in though.. I've probably got another 3 weeks until EC.

How do you stop from driving yourself crazy please?!

:hugs: XX


----------



## JenProv

Where the heck have I been??? LOL There is so much going on and it's been totally crazy here. I just found out I'm going to miss my last week of school with my students (ET) so I've been running around at work trying to get everything finished so I'm not stressing during that time. Yikes! 

Even though I haven't been able to sign on very much this week, I too, am very grateful to have you girls on here. I don't feel as though I have anyone here to talk to or someone who understands. My husband is just so positive about the whole process, it's crazy!!!! I'm more like most of you - I 'm so excited about the shots (I know, weird), and about having a plan now to work towards my goal. 

AFM, I had my Day 6 u/s and bloodwork today. I have 7 "good sized" follicles on my right side and 6 smaller ones on the left. They were happy with that, but also increased my meds. So instead of being on 150 iu of Menopur and 150 iu of Gonal-F - they have upped by Gonal-F to 300 iu. So - I guess all of this is good, right? They want to see me back tomorrow morning so I'll know more then. 

Now if only I could get rid of my headache...


----------



## MiBebe

Hello ladies!
I agree with you guys, I find so much support on this assisted conception section and I don't know what I'd do without you guys. 

Today I took my last BC pill. I'm still injecting 10 units of Lupron daily. I'll find out next week when the egg retrieval will be. I decided to take 4 days off work after the babies are placed inside me. I just want to relax and pray for them.


----------



## psp2011

Hello lovely ladies!!

Adanma, yep, we get it all! :thumbup:The bbs, shots, CM, even the "wind" as our friends overseas so put it!! I love that! :rofl:How are you doing? Not too sore I hope!:nope:

littlemouse, once you get to stims, it seems like it starts to go quick! Yet I still am anxious for EC! Keep busy, you will get there before you know it!:thumbup:

Jen, there you are!:hi: I knew we'd been missing someone! And you are right with Amor and I in timeline! Race to EC/ET!!:happydance:

MiBebe, Sounds like a good plan. :thumbup:My FS likes at least 3 days off, I'm hoping to get 5 but since my date has been most likely pushed from Sunday to Tuesday, we will see.

Okay that's it! Talk to you ladies later!!:dust:


----------



## tansey

littlemouse - D/R is always harder coz you are waiting to really get going. Glad your DH is looking after you!

JenProv - follie numbers looking good!

MiBebe - i think sometime off work is a good idea. Won't be long until your stimming now!

psp2011 - looks like your stimming is going well! Hope you can take all the time off that you want!

AmorBebe - sounds like your scan went really well - hope that was an indication of your follie!

Adanma - loads of luck for your EC tomorrow!

davecr033 - hope the aspiration went well and that you are back on track asap!

OMG finally heard and thankfully she started the conversation with 'good news' - we have 6 fertilised and a 7th that hasn't quite made up it's mind! So they are keen for a 5day transfer and I said we were too. THey said that looking at my last cycle the quality of the embyos wasn't good and so they are going to look at them tomorrow afternoon and ring us. If we still have good numbers and they are developing properly tomorrow afternoon then we can continue with 5day transfer or if not we can have a 3day transfer. But I think we will try to go to 5days with no matter what we've got.
So I'm happy but a little bit sad that 2 didn't make it and hope the 7th is a winner!


----------



## davecr033

Hello Ladies,

Good to be back. The cyst aspiration went well. The anesthesia and vicadon really knocked me out for most of the day though. My cutie husband took such good care of me. 

Back at work today to get a major project completed by noon tomorrow - whew! Doc said all went well and the fluid in the cyst was all clear so no pathology needed. I am still on 2 BCs per day and go back on Friday for bw and us. If all looks good they might start me on stimms this weekend. woohoo!

Thank you to all of you ladies for your support. It is so nice to hear all of having such good news on the number of follicles and my doc said that 5 day wait before transfer is best since they can really pick the best embroys. Good luck tansey with the upcoming transfer.

Ok talk to you all later.


----------



## MiBebe

Davecr033 I'm so happy for you! 
By the way, why did the doctor recommend 2 BC pills a day? What exactly does this treat?


----------



## davecr033

The nurse said that the two BC pills a day is supposed to bring my estrogen level down. Cysts create more estrogen in the body and they can't start the stimms until they are back low. 

I will go for bw/us tomorrow so we shall see if it worked.


----------



## Adanma

good news davecr! Fx for you tomorrow.

tansey: how exciting! fx for you too! almost time eh!?

how is the stimming going for all who are there?

AFM: I thought the worst was over, but the trigger shot last night really kicked my a**. I am stomach sick and tired and my arm hurts now. I wish they would have told me to shoot it in the butt, but they said my deltoid! It hurts! OkayI'm done whining. Looking forward to collection in the am. It will feel wierd though I think to have them out and in a lab where I have no control over them whatsoever! I'm a bit of a control freak so.... I'll manage I think.

In unrelated news my father in law broke his neck the day before yesterday. He is going to be okay, but scary! So now he is all laid up with that and his lady is going through chemo and it's just a big mess! I don't know how much of a help I can be after this, but I did offer to run errands or take her to appointments if she needs that so... I just pray for a quick recovery for both of them!

Adanma


----------



## JenProv

Adanma - Wow! I'm so sorry to hear about your father-in-law. I'll be praying for him. Does he need surgery? How will his recovery be? I can't believe you have taken your trigger shot already...Good for you! Good luck tomorrow and let us kow how it goes! 

davecr033 - so glad you are back on track. Hopefully that is you only "stumbling block" throughout this process. We all have one (at least), right? 

tansey - 7 eggs is AMAZING!!! I'm so happy for you! Let us know what the doc says tomorrow! 

AFM, I'm unsure how everything is going. They doubled my dose of Gonal-F and I had to order more. I guess my estrogen was pretty low. They wanted to see me back in today, too. My estrogen level doubled - which is good, right? My left side still have some catching up to do - but they are saying to worry. ??? They want to see me again tomorrow, and Saturday, AND Sunday. They still don't know when I will start the Ganirelix yet. I know they are telling me not to worry - but it's hard when they originally say, "We'll see you on Friday" and then call later and say, "Just kidding..we'll see you tomorrow." Anyone else have anything similar?

PS - What does EC stand for? I'm guessing Egg Retrieval, but that would be ER.... ???


----------



## davecr033

Wow for Adanma - that is very scary and you definitely don't need to be worrying about them when you've already got some much going on. Hope you can do some relaxation techniques to not let the stress of it all get to you. Good luck tomorrwo with EC! I am so not looking forward to trigger shot now - Just kidding :) I love that we can whine here all we want.

JenProv - hang in there. Since they are asking you to come back everyday its a good thing because at least they are watching you closely and can make adjustments everyday to make sure you have good number of eggs. Good Luck.


----------



## AmorBebe

Adanma- Oh, my goodness. You & your family are in my thoughts for sure. :hugs: I hope your arm is feeling better after that trigger! Yikes! Fingers x'd for your retrieval tomorrow. You got this!! :flower:

JenProv- It sounds like things are moving forward. It's wonderful that they're monitoring you so closely. I seem to be following my schedule, but the doctor's said there may be more appointments added, especially close to ER time. Oh, & I assume that EC means Egg Collection. Some say collection & some say retrieval? That's my guess! :)

tansey- Things sound good! Fingers x'd!! I hope I have a conversation with my FS, at some point, that begins with "good news"! So far, it's been the opposite. :)

davecr033- So happy to hear that you're back in the game! Hope you are feeling well!! :flower:

AFM- I go in tomorrow for my day 8 BW & US. I started Cetrotide last night & it sure was itchy!! The other medications did not give me a rash of any kind. Weird. I was also told to double my Menopur dose to 150 IU's. I'm hoping all goes well tomorrow & I'll know when my ER's going to be. So far, it's scheduled for Tuesday...but only tomorrow's results will tell. I''m nervous!!

I hope the rest of you are doing well. It dawned on me today how incredible we all are. We're going through a hell of a lot. Lots of strong women!! :hugs:


----------



## psp2011

Jen, yep, Amor is correct! :thumbup:I always flip-flop and use EC or ER! :wacko:Glad you are having lots of appointments, good they are keeping a good eye on you.

Adanma, oh, so sorry about your FIL, hope he has a speedy recovery! Don't take on too much now! :nope:Hope your arm and tummy feel better soon! :thumbup:My trigger is always in the tush, not sure why.:shrug:

davecr, so glad the aspiration went well!:thumbup: Sounds like you will be stimming sooner rather than later!:happydance:

Amor, I go in for my day 8 u/s and bw today too! (friday) I am thinking my ER will be Tuesday also, but we will see. :thumbup:Are you feeling any different yet? I think I'm starting to get a bit crampy, but not too bad. Goodluck today! :thumbup:I want to hear how many BFF's (big fat follies!) you have! But you know it only takes one good egg!!:winkwink:

I'll let you all know how my appt goes this afternoon!
-oh, and yeah, we are kinda great!!:hugs:


----------



## tansey

Anyway sad news first - our 7th didn't make :cry:

However our 6 are doing "really well" and better than last time :yipee:

We have 4 @4 cell which is exactly where they should be!
And 2 @3 cell!

Today is day2 and I think last time we had a 4 cell and 6cell but back on day 3 so these babies are already better! 

2 are grade 2 which is good
4 are grade 3 which is average (little bit disappointed) BUT it doesn't really matter at this stage coz their quality now doesn't mean they won't be good blasts!

So next phone call and update either tomorrow or Sunday and they will make arrangements then for me to go in for Day5 transfer. Pray that they make it to Monday


----------



## davecr033

Good Morning Ladies,

Went in for bw and us this morning. Cyst has collapsed so hopefully the estrogen levels will come down. Need it to be below 80 and it was 800 before the cyst aspiration - wow. Hoping to get good news tonight on estrogen levels so we can start stimming.

amorbebe - you are right we are such wonderful strong women to go through all of this physically and emotionally. what a ride!

tansey - 6 good ones is still a great number. You only need one :) Good luck with the transfer and hope you get nice bed rest afterwards. My husband is already laughing because he can't wait for me to have to sit still for 3 days - he said he is going to enjoy it immensely because usually i am on the go so much :)

amorbeb and psp scheduled for ER at the same time - that's awesome! good luck to both of you next week. 

Hope all of you have a wonderful day.


----------



## JenProv

Amor and Psp - how did it go today?

Davecr - Sounds great! Hopefully, you will start stimming sooner than later! :) It's sounds like they are monitoring you and doing the right things to get this cycle back on track. So what if it's a couple days or weeks later, right?

tansey - 6 eggs is amazing! You should be thrilled! I cannot wait to get to the point! :) 

AFM, I went in again today and I really only have 6 eggs that are maturing at a good rate. They seemed to think this was great, but I was a little disappointed in only having six. There are 7 others in there, but they are just still so little. SO - they are wanting me to start the Ganirelix tonight and keep my doses on the high amount. So, even if I only get 6 eggs, they are confident that they will be six great quality eggs. I'm trying not to get down...but it's hard to stay positive.


----------



## psp2011

Tansey, don't worry! It's quality right!!:thumbup:

davecr, glad your procedure went well! Hopefully the estrogen is going down and you can start stimming real soon!:happydance:

Adanma, how was the ER today? Hope they got lots of eggies!:thumbup:

Jen, six seems like the number! Crazy, I was just told to start Ganirelax tonight too, as my LH is slightly rising. Don't want to lose those eggies! :nope:I have to scramble to get this script, good thing my DH just happened to be out that way right now because it is an hour + away from my house!:wacko:

AFM, scan was good today. I have a few follies 13mm and some 11mm and many smaller ones. BW was good except the nurse just called and said I have to take the new med (mentioned above) since my LH is slightly rising. They want me back on Monday and she thinks it won't be until Thursday for ER now! Grrr!:growlmad: I'm already cramping so hopefully this is not going to get too uncomfortable! Had to order more stim meds too! I just was able to re-arrange work schedule again for Tuesday ER! :growlmad:Guess I'll be calling tonight to try and move things again! They are going to love me! :dohh:Oh well, I'll have some huge eggs by Thursday no doubt!:thumbup: Amor, guess I'm going to bring up the rear in the race for ER!!:wohoo:


----------



## AmorBebe

Adanma- How are you doing today?! Thinking about you! :flower:

tansey- 6 is fabulous!! :happydance:

davecr033- SO glad things went smoothly & you are moving forward!! :happydance:

JenProv- I know how you feel. But, just remind yourself that 6 is better than 0 & you only need 1 good one!! I know you already know this...but know that others are reminding themselves of the same thing! :hugs:

psp- Oh don't speak too soon! They want to see me again for more BW & and US on Monday! :dohh: My nurse called today & said that they want to push my ER to Wednesday at the earliest. My follies are growing well, but there are only 8 good sized ones (measuring over 10mm). I keep telling myself 8 is better than 0. But, another part of my keeps trying to figure out what I did to myself to cause such a low # of follicles. I'm sure it's not at all rational to blame myself, but I can't seem to help it. I too am having to deal with changing my work schedule yet again. There's just nothing about this process that's very easy, is there? I keep reminding myself to STAY positive!! It's not easy to do!! I'm glad your appointment went well today. :flower:


----------



## Adanma

tansey yay!

sounds like slow and steady for you guys which we all know wins the race! Fx for everyone!

Retrieval was good today. Nurse missed my vein, but anesthesiologist did my IV himself so it went much easier then! I passed out looking between my legs and trying to say Hi to the doc hahahahaaa! That's what I get for trying to be chatty I guess while on meds! They got 10 eggs. I won't know til tomorrow morning how many were ICSI-able and what the fert report is, but I will update then. I'm sore and tired, but overall feeling pretty good.

FIL will not need surgery just a brace for a couple of months. It was a hairline fracture in #5 I think he said?

Adanma


----------



## psp2011

Adanma, glad your ER went well! 10 eggs is a nice number! :thumbup:Will you do 3 or 5 day transfer? Let us know your progress and if they call tomorrow! Take it easy!:hugs:


----------



## littlemouse

Good morning ladies, happy weekend :)

I hope everyone is doing well.

Adanma great news, 10 lovely juicy eggs!

Tansey I've got everything crossed for you for Monday, looking good!

Psp what a pain you have to wait a bit longer, that must drive you nuts - but it's all sounding good so just hold on to that. 

Amor and Jenprov please don't beat yourselves up, those are still good numbers and just focus your energy on getting those ones to grow nice and fat!

Davecr good news on the cyst; do you know when you can start stimming? Maybe we will be together!

Okay, a little update/rant from me: 

I had a bit of a low point yesterday. As AF has still not arrived - today being CD31 and this is completely unheard of for me... Anyway yesterday I thought it was pretty strange and I have heard of people who've started DR and then discover they conceived natually that month. I started to get worried about continuing my injections if that was the case, so I did a test last night. 

Of course it was -ve and I was much more devastated than every other month my period comes, even though I know this time when it does come it means I get to start the next stage of ivf! So then I did a bit of googling and find out that it's quite normal for Buserelin to delay your period. So, thanks so much to the clinic for not bothering to tell me that and letting me go through the rollercoaster yesterday, however stupid I was being to do that. Grrr.

I'm feeling a bit less mad after a good sleep but it would have been nice to know..

Did any of you experience this? I don't know what to do to make AF come now, and supposed to begin stimming on the 18th but based on a 28-29 day cycle which is already overdue a few days.

Ok, sorry for rant and thanks for listening. 

:hugs::hugs:

X


----------



## psp2011

Hmm, well I was having fits because I couldn't start stimming until AF showed too and of course she was late! The FS told me to call by a certain date if it didn't show, which I ended up doing anyway. They booked me for a baseline and don't you know it I started the morning of the scan. It all worked out with my scan and bw since it showed I was all shut down and ready to start. Good luck! Hope you get AF soon!


----------



## JenProv

Adanma - 10 eggs is fabulous! So happy for you! How are you feeling? When will the Dr call you with how they all look? 

littlemouse - Hang in there...AF will come soon enough! I know it can be frustrating though. Before this cycle, my cycles were lasting 31-32 days, too. Which is weird, because ususally I'm like clockwork at 28 days. I didn't have to have AF before I started stimming, so I wonder why it's different. ??


----------



## tansey

littlemouse - Oh the BFN, how disappointing for yu hun! :hugs:

JenProv - I'm sure some of the smaller follies will catch up!

MiBebe - how are things with you?

psp2011 - what a pain your EC isn't until THurs and you've had to get more drugs but all for a good cause!

AmorBebe - 8 is a good number, so don't worry! 

Adanma - yay for 10 eggs :yipee:

davecr033 - did you get the go-ahead for stimming?

AFM: No call today so will have to wait until tomorrow to find out if it's looking good for Monday.


----------



## Adanma

So all 10 were mature. 1 did not fertilize, but 4 already died. So I have 5 embryos growing right now so I will be having a 3 day transfer Monday provided there are embryos left to transfer. A bit bummed. Praying for the rest to be strong and keep growing! I'm still sore today, but nothing major, just stressed about the mass die off of my embryos is all.

Adanma


----------



## tansey

5 is still a good number hun - wish you loads of luck for Monday :dust:


----------



## psp2011

Adanma, my FS doesn't call to update on the progress. At ER they just tell you how many eggs they got. Then they say to come back in 3 days for transfer. (They prefer 3 day transfers as I think they do better in the uterus.) Right before transfer they tell you how many embryos made it and show you a pic of what they are putting back in. I never got any grading on them or anything. Almost think it's better, I never worried about if there would be enough, just kept faith that they were doing their thing! Most likely you will end up with more than enough to transfer and maybe some to freeze!:dust:
FX'd for monday!:hugs:


----------



## MiBebe

Tansey, thx for asking. I go for my first baseline ultrasound in 9 hours and I start stimming tomorrow (Monday 16th). I go down to 5 units of Lupron now. 

Adanma your post made me a little sad. I'm sorry about the ones that didn't make it. I know I'm going to be emotional about it too when it's my turn.

Littlemouse sometimes stress will delay your period as well. Hang in there!


----------



## littlemouse

Adanma I know that must be hard news to take and I'm sorry to hear it. BUT: you still have 5 little hopes so just hold onto that and visualise them succeeding. Lots of good luck for tomorrow!!

Mibebe we are going to be nearly in sync, I'm due to start stimming on Weds if all goes according to plan at my scan on Tues. Yay :happydance:

AF came yesterday morning - which probably explains why I was *so* emotional on Friday anyway, so apologies for the rant! I'm feeling pretty rubbish right now, but fingers crossed it is the last one I have for a while :)

Hope everyone else is doing okay today?

X


----------



## tansey

Littlemouse - glad AF came and you can get started soon!

Mibebe - good luck for your scan!

Hope everyone's having a good Sunday?

My stomach is in knots waiting to hear if we have a blasto to put back tomorrow!


----------



## Adanma

Well I did my morning prayer this morning and you all were in it. Thank you so much for all of your kind words. I am hoping for success for all of us this time around. I am feeling better today. I will try to update tomorrow after transfer. Take care ladies and enjoy your sunday!

Adanma


----------



## JenProv

Adanma - So sorry to hear about your little ones. I, too, was sad. Try to stay positive (I'm having troubles with this myself). They say there is more in the positive thought than we know. It only takes one!!!! 

tansey - GOOD LUCK!!! Let us know when you find out! I'll be praying for you. 

Littlemouse - YEY!!! Nver thought you'd be this excited for AF. Good luck with the stimming. 

MiBebe - Good luck with the basline and stimming. Hope all goes well. :)

psp2011 - I agree that it might be better to not know exactly what's going on. I know that I only have 6 eggs that are maturing and it's kinda made me feel like a failure. BUT - I still have 6 eggs, right?? I mean, I just feel like by going in the doctor almost every day we are sto close to the information that it makes it hard to step back and relinquish the control. It really is truly out of our control. We have to trust the doctors that they know what's going on and giving us the correct dosages, etc. It's so hard though. Clearly - I'm struggling with this! 

Looks like my ER has been pushed back to Thursday for sure and possibly even Friday. :( I have enough meds to get me through Monday - but will need to order more (again). This is one thing I didn't expect...it's so expensive!!!! 

Sorry for the rant :) Thinking of you guys and sending you all the positive vibes I can! :)


----------



## psp2011

jen, just wanted to say the same happened to me this week so I know how frustrating it is! :growlmad:My ER should be Thursday but will hopefully know for sure after tomorrow's scan. I had enough meds to get me through today so I had to order more too! Of course, I call to order and the soonest I can get them is tuesday morning! :wacko:The pharmacy is out too! :dohh:So I called the nurse and they are going to loan me some menopur when I go on monday but don't have any bravelle so have to do extra menopur and make up the bravelle when it comes! :wacko:So crazy, I hope it will be okay! But last time I was only on the menopur so I guess it's fine!:thumbup:

Adanma, FX'd for your embies for tomorrow!! Thanks for the prayers! When I asked my FS what else could I do to help, he said pray!! I'll pray for your embies tonight![-o&lt;

Littlemouse, glad AF finally came for you! I know the anticipation on that one too!:winkwink:

AFM, scan tomorrow, hopefully they will tell me ER on Thursday. I'm going to have to mess with my work schedule tonight, again!:wacko:
This is the week ladies! I'm getting nervous and excited too!:hugs:


----------



## psp2011

Tansey, did you get the call today yet?

Mibebe, hope your u/s goes well and you have a good baseline!
:dust:


----------



## tansey

Adanma - good luck for transfer!

PSP - hope your scan says you're ready tomorrow!

Jen - hope you don't have to pay out too much more!

AFM: We have 3 at compaction stage which is just before blasto which is right for Day4. 1 is almost finished and the other 2 are a bit behind. They are hoping to put 2 back tomorrow. FX that they get through this last night and then they can be put back inside me where they belong!

:dust: for all of us!


----------



## psp2011

tansey said:


> Adanma - good luck for transfer!
> 
> PSP - hope your scan says you're ready tomorrow!
> 
> Jen - hope you don't have to pay out too much more!
> 
> AFM: We have 3 at compaction stage which is just before blasto which is right for Day4. 1 is almost finished and the other 2 are a bit behind. They are hoping to put 2 back tomorrow. FX that they get through this last night and then they can be put back inside me where they belong!
> 
> :dust: for all of us!

yay tansey!! Sounds good! Good luck for tomorrow!!:dust:


----------



## Caseys

Hi all,

I have been lurking in this forum the last few days and finally registered so I could say thank you all for posting on here and for this thread. I have been TTC for over 4 years and just started stimming for my IVF at the end of last week. I found this site/thread when I was googling some questions I had and just reading through here has made me feel not so alone in this.

So, thank you all, and good luck everyone!

Caseys


----------



## psp2011

Caseys, welcome! :hi:How is the stimming going? I'm still at it! I should have been done by now but my follies are taking a bit longer! :growlmad:Today is day 10 and I'm feeling a bit bloated!:sick: Looks like I'll be at it for at least a few more days! Are the injections treating you okay?
You are not alone! :hugs:I have found this forum a HUGE amount of help and support. Any idea when you retrieval might be?:hugs:


----------



## Caseys

psp2011 said:


> Caseys, welcome! :hi:How is the stimming going? I'm still at it! I should have been done by now but my follies are taking a bit longer! :growlmad:Today is day 10 and I'm feeling a bit bloated!:sick: Looks like I'll be at it for at least a few more days! Are the injections treating you okay?
> You are not alone! :hugs:I have found this forum a HUGE amount of help and support. Any idea when you retrieval might be?:hugs:

I think my u/s showed 10 today at the 9-11 mm range or something? I'm trying not to focus too much on what they tell me/sizes/etc as it just overwhelms me. I just started stimming on Thursday so things are moving quicker than expected. I wonder if it's because in my half awake state I accidentally used the wrong needle with my Menopur on the first day - I used the long one it came with and so injected it a lot deeper than I should have. :wacko: Needless to say, I will NEVER make that mistake again and the injections have been a piece of cake since then. My whole body has become hypersensitive to needles with all the blood tests and shots though, ow. 

My retrieval was tentatively scheduled for next Monday but they're already decreasing my meds due to my response so it will probably be sooner. The funny thing is, I was delayed starting by over a week due to high estrogen and ovulating through the b/c pills so it's classic that it seems to be just the opposite now.


----------



## JenProv

Caseys said:


> psp2011 said:
> 
> 
> Caseys, welcome! :hi:How is the stimming going? I'm still at it! I should have been done by now but my follies are taking a bit longer! :growlmad:Today is day 10 and I'm feeling a bit bloated!:sick: Looks like I'll be at it for at least a few more days! Are the injections treating you okay?
> You are not alone! :hugs:I have found this forum a HUGE amount of help and support. Any idea when you retrieval might be?:hugs:
> 
> I think my u/s showed 10 today at the 9-11 mm range or something? I'm trying not to focus too much on what they tell me/sizes/etc as it just overwhelms me. I just started stimming on Thursday so things are moving quicker than expected. I wonder if it's because in my half awake state I accidentally used the wrong needle with my Menopur on the first day - I used the long one it came with and so injected it a lot deeper than I should have. :wacko: Needless to say, I will NEVER make that mistake again and the injections have been a piece of cake since then. My whole body has become hypersensitive to needles with all the blood tests and shots though, ow.
> 
> My retrieval was tentatively scheduled for next Monday but they're already decreasing my meds due to my response so it will probably be sooner. The funny thing is, I was delayed starting by over a week due to high estrogen and ovulating through the b/c pills so it's classic that it seems to be just the opposite now.Click to expand...


Caseys - Welcome! So glad we have one more on here with us! I had to cringe when I read about your Menopur on Day 1. Ouch! My goodness! I can't even imagine! My stomach, and both elbows, are so bruised - I look like an addict! LOL

Tansey - Good luck tomorrow! :)


----------



## AmorBebe

tansey- Good luck with everything!! Keep us posted! :flower:

MiBebe- Good luck with your stimming! :)

Adanma- You're in my thoughts & will be there tomorrow for your transfer as well! :hugs:

psp2011- How are you feeling? Still plugging/poking along? Let us know how your US goes tomorrow! :flower:

JenProv- Hope you're doing OK!! :flower:

Caseys- Welcome! You've come to the right place for support!! :hugs:

AFM- I'm still poking along. I realized on Friday evening that I wasn't going to have enough Menopur for this evenings dose. I called all over the area looking for a pharmacy that carried it & finally had to call my clinic in a panic and tell them. They were able to find me some yesterday at a pharmacy in the city. So, I had to go & pick it up. I paid $239.00 for one dose of Menopur because my insurance company was closed. :dohh: But, hopefully I won't have to continue stimming for too long. I'm due for my an US & BW tomorrow, which should then give them the info. they need to tell me when my ER will be. I'm guessing Wednesday or Thursday. We'll see!! 

Hope you all are doing well. You all are in my thoughts as we stumble through this journey together! I'm glad I have you all to talk to! :hugs:


----------



## MiBebe

I went to the FS today for the Baseline US and all is good down there LOL I was told to start stimming today, which made me happy cuz I thought it would be tomorrow. I took my Lupron this morning, 300 units of Gonal-F and 150 units of Menapor or whatever the heck it's called at 9:00pm. 

I felt like a scientist today putting all these powders and water together. I was like I BETTER get pregnant cuz I can't do this again. I. Just. Can't.

The nurse said my ER should be around the 24th and implantation around the 29th.


----------



## psp2011

Caseys, sounds like great numbers to me! :thumbup:You will be right with a few of us here for ER and ET!:happydance: Ouch! That long needle must have been a doosy!:wacko:

Amor, Ouch on the pricetag for 1 menopur!! :wacko:Will the ins reimburse you at all? I was lucky and was able to just order a refill. Still had a crazy time with it anyway! Good luck on you u/s and bw today! I'm virtually holding your hand girl! :hugs:Hey, wherebouts are you in the US anyway? I'm in a rural area too!:thumbup:

Mibebe, so glad your baseline went well! Yay for stimming! :happydance:Welcome to the club! Poke, Poke, Poke!!

Here we go!:happydance::dust:


----------



## Adanma

Hi casey!

Well embryo transfer is going to be wednesday instead of today. All 5 embryos are doing well!

2- 8 cell grade 1
1- 7 cell grade 1
2- 8 cell grade 2

yay!

Adanma


----------



## davecr033

Hello Ladies,

I am behind all of you but one more week now. Did bw/us on thursday and my estrogen is still around 120 and they want it below 80 so no stimming for me until maybe this thursday when I go back for bw/us again. Doc said my body reacted to the bc pills and now he's having me take 2 pills a day - does this make any sense?:nope:

I can tell the estrogen high too b/c my boobs are large and hurt. I did some research and understand that eating high fiber foods and will help bring down estrogen. Our body gets rid of it through flushing it out (sorry for the TMI). So been eating lots of high fiber foods and drinking prune juice which works so quickly its scary. Needless to say I didn't have any juice this morning - didn't want that situation at work :)

Casey - welcome and man, so sorry about that first shot - ouch! Also I feel ya about all the needles. I've been put under now twice and that's before even starting stimming, so with all the needle marks and bruises I totally look like a junky on my arms. I starting wearing long sleeves to work just to hid it. :)

Amor - I feel your pain on the cost of all these meds - my insurance doesn't cover anything so we are completely 100% out of pocket. :(

Adanma and Tansey - good luck with transfer. Your eggs quality sounds great. I am so happy for you for both of you. You two will be the first on this chat string to go for transfer. Hoping to catch up with all of you soon. 

Mibebe - good luck with rest of stimming. Hope the girls develop well and fast. 

PSP - good luck with ET. 

I feel so behind all of you but I know I will be there soon. Hope all of you have a good day.


----------



## tansey

What a day! I'm so tired but happy !

Firstly I did a test this morning to see if the HCG is out of my system, and it isn't yet - very faint line, so will do another test in a couple of days and then don't really know when I will test for real. We were meant to make an appointment on the way out of the clinic to go in for a urine pregnancy test but I haven't bothered yet would rather do one at home and then ring up for my scan date 

Anyway, DH and I hardly slept last night. We got to the clinic early and an embryologist came out and said the bed wasn't ready for us yet but we could come down to a consultation room to talk about the embryos. Well my heart plummeted as this isn't normal procedure and I was thinking she was going to tell us we won't be needing a bed!
She asked how we were and it took all my patience to say 'fine thank you' rather than 'are any still alive!' Next she said 'I've chosen what I think are the best 2' and I started crying! We've never gotten this far! 
Then she explained that the best 1 was an early blasto and they graded that 1AB - 1 = early blasto stage, A= top grade for the cells that make up the baby B= good grade for the cells that make up the outer layer which becomes the placenta (this hadn't finished expanding so could have been top grade as well when it had finished).
The 2nd embyo was still cavitating (becoming a blasto) and so they can't grade that.

We were also delighted to find out that we have two others that have gone through the stage before blasto. they are going to let them grow on for another day to see how they develop. 1 doesn't look good and had signs of some abnormal cells but the other one may be ok and if it is and it is good enough quality, they will freeze it.

So a very happy outcome all round 

The transfer was done by one of the nurses this time and she was very good taking lots of measurements and checking I was ok. But my cervix wasn't cooperating and they couldn't get the tube all the way in so a consultant was called but as she arrived they got it in - I yelped 
The consultant put a scanner on my abdo and checked that the embyos were put back in the right place.
God the trauma! Deep breaths!

Then I lay still and listened to my Zita West CD for 30mins and then I could finally empty my bladder - longest wee in the world!


----------



## Adanma

wow tansey! how exciting! nerve wracking eh? I hope I have a good experience like that on wednesday!

Adanma


----------



## littlemouse

Adanma really good news you must be so pleased and relieved!

Tansey that is amazing, well done! I hope we all get this kind of good news on ET day :)

X


----------



## davecr033

Congratulations Tansey!!! What an experience.


----------



## JenProv

Wow tansey! I cannot even imagine what you just went through! It's over though and you are officially Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise! :) So exciting! :happydance: 

Adanma - Good luck tomorrow! 

davecr - We, too, are 100% out of pocket. Horrible, right? They keep increasing my doses and I keep having to order more meds...like daily. My shipment for today jsut came in and I had to order more for tomorrow. Yikes - The Menopur alone is $210 per dose!!!! Anyway, ER is either Thursday or Friday for me now. Hang in there - you are right behind us all. :)

I am cramping so horribly now - ever since I started the Ganirelix. Anyone else? Tonight will be the 4th dose. I go back tomorrow for more bw an u/s...I'm hoping they tell me trigger will be Tuesday night.


----------



## pharmrepjules

Hi ladies..hope its alright if I join? Its nice to read others are in my same situation. I have bruises all over my stomach which look awful. I just finished the ganirelix which gave me a little cramping too. I am going in Wednesday for the egg retrieval and then Monday for embyo transfer. I can't believe the schedule of meds..it is crazy! This is my first round of ivf/icsi.


----------



## psp2011

Hi ladies! I have been dying all day to catch up with you all, but haven't had time until now! (slow night at work thank god!):thumbup:

Adanma, sounds like those embies are doing great!:thumbup: I can't wait to hear how it goes on Wednesday!:hugs:

davecr, I hope you can get your estrogen down quick! If I don't trigger soon, you are going to catch up to me by the sounds of it!:winkwink:

tansey, wow, sounds like some top notch embies in there! :happydance:Get lots of rest now!yay, PUPO!!:happydance:

Jen, we are self pay as well except meds, and then there is a small co-pay. I had to re-order some meds and am for sure grateful that they were not much $. I'm probably going to have some left over and I think I'm going to offer them on here when I'm done. I know the Menopur and Bravelle I had to have (first set ordered) were quite $ and nearly $8,000! So I feel for you all! I do have to pay for procedure which is enough in itself! :wacko:I am taking Ganirlix too, had my fourth dose yesterday. I was having some cramping and back ache but I took some Tylenol and seemed to be okay. I'm not really sure if it is the meds or the follies cramping me though! I'm right with you girl!:thumbup:

pharmrepjules, welcome! I have quite a few bruises on my tummy now too! Just like a pin cushion!!:wacko:

AFM, I had my stimming day 11 u/s and bw yesterday. It started out kind of strange. I saw the nurse at the office that gave me the bad news last time about the failed cycle :cry:(I really didn't like her anyway to tell you the truth.) and I was having some flashbacks! She said hi and called me in, I thought she was going to do my u/s. I asked her if she could give me a washcloth, since I had just worked all night and come straight there. She looked at me like I was nuts :wacko:and said she didn't have any. (funny they had given me one before.:growlmad:) So I went and used the bathroom, freshening up as much as I could. To my relief, the other nurse (the one I like and had been doing all of my u/s's this cycle -is knowing my parts) comes in and starts the scan! She said I will have at least 10 follies that will be big enough by ER! :thumbup:They are ranging from 17mm, 14mm, and smaller. :happydance:So I leave (and do my 2 shots in my car!) and they call me back in the afternoon with results. They still are thinking ER for Thursday (which would mean trigger tonight!) but the FS wants to scan me himself today. (I have a crazy tube that looks like "sausages" as he put it! -makes it tough to see what's follies and what's tube!) So I am actually happy to go and have him take a look, as most of the docs there don't and typically the nurses do the scans. He makes me feel so taken care of!:thumbup: I also asked about 3 or 5 day transfer since I have always had 3 days, I was assuming that would be again. They said it's possible he will want to do a 5 day (pushing my ET back, again! to Tuesday next week:growlmad:) I'm going to ask him today what he thinks. It actually will work out better work wise I think so, whatever. I've surrenderred to the crazy schedule!:winkwink: I actually had a great day today! Even when a patient asked me if I was pregnant, I had to laugh and say "I'm working on that! :blush:Wearing my stretchy scrub top today since I'm a bit bloated. I better get preggo so I can say "yes, there's a reason for this belly"! lol!:haha:
I'm going to catch up on the other threads now, chat with you all later!!!:hugs::dust:


----------



## tansey

littlemouse - are you stimming now? :dust:

JenProv - hope your scan goes well today and that you are ready :dust:

MiBebe - how's the stimming going? It feels good to get started doesn't it! :dust:

psp2011 - glad the consultant is going to have a look as well :happydance: We also have a nurse that we try to avoid at the clinic!

AmorBebe - how did your scan go? Are you ready yet? :dust:

Adanma - your embyos are doing brilliantly :yipee: Loads of luck for tomorrow! :dust:

davecr033 - hope your levels come down by Thurs so you can get started! :hugs:

Caseys and pharmrepjules - welcome and good luck :dust:


AFM: I'm really tired after this emotional roller-coaster! I'm off work again today and as long as I'm not too tired i'll go back tomorrow (I only work a few hours each day anyway).


----------



## Abbey10

Thanks psp for the referral to here!!! 

I am part way through my first IVF cycle. 150ul gonal-f. Which has just been upped to 175ul for tomorrow to boost my estrogen as it is only 299. 

16 follicles 8 on each ovary measuring 10mm. Super bloated and full!! 

I am eagerly awaiting my scan on friday to find out when my egg retrieval is! YAY!!!

I'm 25 PCOS. Healthy husband 27 with as the nurse put it and I will NEVER hear then end of it - supersperm!!!!


----------



## psp2011

Abbey10 said:


> Thanks psp for the referral to here!!!
> 
> I am part way through my first IVF cycle. 150ul gonal-f. Which has just been upped to 175ul for tomorrow to boost my estrogen as it is only 299.
> 
> 16 follicles 8 on each ovary measuring 10mm. Super bloated and full!!
> 
> I am eagerly awaiting my scan on friday to find out when my egg retrieval is! YAY!!!
> 
> I'm 25 PCOS. Healthy husband 27 with as the nurse put it and I will NEVER hear then end of it - supersperm!!!!

lol! That's too funny! He should be proud!:haha:
Welcome!:hi:


----------



## Abbey10

I am a little confused as I am from australia. A few of you are talking about out of pocket costs. Do you not get any $$ back from the government?! 

Also has anyone taken metformin?! I am on it and it has made me sooooo sick with migraines commuting stomach cramps!!!!
It so nice to read others stories about their IVF journey as it give me hope and reassurance!!!

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## tansey

Welcome Abbey10 and good luck.
I'm from the UK and I had one free go but now I have to pay for all treatment.


----------



## davecr033

Hello Ladies,

Welcome Abbey and pharmrepjules! I am in the Houston, Texas and my insurance doesn't cover anything related to infertility treatment. So I've paid for 3 IUIs and now the IVF completely 100% out of pocket. The system here doesn't consider infertility to be a health issue (i.e., if its not killing me than its not covered - LOL). We had to save up for a few months so that we'd have enough savings left over for when the baby comes. You folks in UK and Australia are lucky if you're covered by the government. You also get more time off for maternity leave if I remember correctly.

Its so good to hear all the updates on all of you. I can't wait to have bruises on my tummy - I know that sounds crazy :happydance:

Tansey - how's the bed rest going?

Oh and Abbey, my husband has the supersperm too. I never stop hearing about how lazy my eggs are and how super his sperm is :wacko:

Hope all of you have a good day.


----------



## Adanma

davecr: I'm self pay too and I think US insurance is insane. Even if it will kill you they don't want to pay. I had to fight to have my surgery to remove ectopic and tube covered because it's a pregnancy related cost and I had no maternity coverage!!?? Ridiculous!

tansey: rest up girl! Only do what's comfortable.

welcome new folks!

AFM: nervous for tomorrow. sick to my stomach from the PIO. Has anyone else been advised to have sex the day before transfer? I'm paranoid about stray eggs floating around....

Adanma


----------



## littlemouse

Hello lovely ladies, how are we all today?

Adanma I've got everything crossed for you tomorrow!

Psp any more news if you can trigger yet?

Tansey how are you doing - impatient I bet?!

Welcome Abbey and hi everyone else - this thread keeps growing!

So I've just been for my scan and because AF was late, my lining is not thin enough yet to start stimming tomorrow :cry: so I have to wait until Friday. I am gutted.

Everything else was fine so I should be (and am!) happy for that but I really wanted to get going. Partly because the waiting is already too much, but also because my DH begins a new job on 6 June which is now our new ET day and it should have been 4 June which would have meant it was all done and dusted...

Now he has to call his new employer and tell them he will need to delay starting by a day, maybe more - not ideal! I just hope it doesn't move again now.. I know everyone goes through this and it can't be helped but it makes a hard thing just that bit harder with all the upheaval when things change.

Also maybe it means I'm not allowed on this thread any more as we'll be into June rather than May! Please let me stay :flower:

So then they did the trial ET and I'm really pleased they did, as apparently I have an acute angle to my cervix and the nurse couldn't get the tube in. She got another of the nurses to try (who actually does do the ET whereas the first nurse doesn't do it on the day) and it was fine. Thank God, as apparently the alternative is to sedate you for ET and it all becomes a bit more of a clinical procedure again rather than being awake and holding hands with DH.. 

Re. the funding thing, I think it is being withdrawn all over the UK at the moment due to budget cuts and is a massive postcode lottery. We are lucky that we get 2 fresh and 2 frozen, but in the next county i.e. 3 miles away it all suddenly stopped a few months ago. And the NICE guidelines say it should be 3 rounds funded across the UK, which very few PCTs are now offering I think. It's so incredibly unfair for something like this to be treated as a 'lifestyle' choice as if it's cosmetic surgery or something. It is life defining and is totally out of reach for most people to fund privately. 

Anyways, that's quite enough from me :)

X


----------



## AmorBebe

MiBebe- Hope your stimming is going well!! :flower:

psp2011- I was able to talk to my insurance company & they put through an approval for the Menopur. Thank goodness. I hope you are doing well, I've been thinking about you despite my inability to get online!! We are so on the same schedule & have about the same number of follies! I live in the Seattle area...love it here. :hugs:

davecr033- You're right...you'll be where we are soon enough! Boy do I feel for you, private paying for everything. I just can't believe how expensive everything is. It's a true testament to how badly we want this!! :flower:

tansey-Wow! I'm happy for you! Talk about emotional ups and downs. All fingers x'd for you!! :)

JenProv- I too started to feel pretty uncomfortable after starting the antagonist. In fact, I feel much worse after having started it than before. I hope you're not too uncomfortable!! :hugs:

pharmrepjules- Welcome!! :flower:

Abbey10- Welcome! Sounds like you have a good number of follicles & congrats to hubby for his S.S.!! :haha:

Adanma- Good luck tomorrow!! I'm thinking about you!! :flower:

AFM- I had BW & an US yesterday, hoping to trigger today, but they said they wanted me to continue the meds for a day & let the follies get bigger, so they had me come back this morning. I had more BW & yet another US. The US technician said that it looks like my follicles (I think there were over 10, which is welcome!) are ready, but they want to see what my BW looks like. I'm just waiting for that phone call. I'm hoping that I don't have to continue my meds, as I only have one more dose of the Gonal-F. I hate to order a bunch more. I've already got about $2,000 worth of extra Menopur in the fridge. :dohh: So, they drew a circle on my hiney for lucky DH to do the trigger tonight, if the docs give me the go ahead, which means an ER for Thursday. I'm starting to get nervous about the ER and likelihood of this working. My positive attitude seems to be dwindling. It must be the hormones. :dohh:

Hope you all are doing well today!! :hugs:


----------



## JenProv

AmorBebe - We are in the same boat. Any word?

psp2011 - How did the appt with the doc go today? Are you triggering, too?

davecr - Keep your head up! :) Thinking of you! 

tansey - How are you feeling???

pharmrejules and Abbey10 - WELCOME! 

Adanma - Good luck tomorrow! I'll be thinking of you! What a long road!

Littlemouse - How stressful with your husband switching jobs, etc! Try to take it in strides! My dates have been pushed back at least once, so just take it as it comes! 

MiBebe - How is the stimming going?

AFM, My scan was great today! AND I just got the call that my trigger is for tonight! Finally! I only have 5 eggs that have "matured." (I'm curious how they know this before the retrieval). Anyway - I guess I have about 15 eggs total, but only 5 are "over the line." I have to admit I'm more than a little disappointed with how little the number of eggs I produced was. We'll see what happens, it's sounding like at best though, I'll get 5 eggs. All this work for only 5????? I soooo need some positivity! ;)


----------



## psp2011

Abbey10 said:


> I am a little confused as I am from australia. A few of you are talking about out of pocket costs. Do you not get any $$ back from the government?!
> 
> Also has anyone taken metformin?! I am on it and it has made me sooooo sick with migraines commuting stomach cramps!!!!
> It so nice to read others stories about their IVF journey as it give me hope and reassurance!!!
> 
> Good luck everyone!!!

I haven't had to take it but on the thread "icsi 2011" Lolly1985 has just started taking it and is having the same symptoms, as are some others I've read! Are you able to take Tylenol or something similar safe for pregnancy?
As for the $, only some are covered for medical here in the us. (elderly, very poor or young, or disabled) and infertility is not generally covered on most insurances as it is not seen as "necessary treatment!" I am all self pay except office visits, ultrasounds, bloodwork, and medications. So I pay for procedures out-of-pocket, which is running around $10,000! We don't have the money and have had to borrow it 3 times now! The only thing we can do is write some of it off on our taxes which will help some next year. I envy you all overseas with the funding! So great, wish we had that! And the maternity leave! We are average 6 weeks for vag delivery, 8 weeks for c-section!


----------



## psp2011

Pharmrepjules, good luck tomorrow!:thumbup: Hope all goes smooth for your ER! Im right behind you!:happydance:

Tansey, try and get some rest while you can!:hugs:

Davecr, its not crazy at all! Or, we are all crazy and so its normal for us!:wacko:

Adanma, good luck tomorrow! :thumbup:Pulling for you! Try and relax tonight! Maybe thats why they suggested sex! Id prefer a massage myself!:winkwink: I wouldnt worry about stray eggs, pretty sure they got them all out of ya already! :haha:Lol!

Littlemouse, Friday will be here before you know it! Hang in there!:flower:

Amor, I love the bullseye!! Too funny!:haha: Glad you are triggering too! Any idea when the transfer will be? There is a few of us triggering tonight! And at least one more on another thread! So exciting! Seattle sounds nice, rains a lot though doesnt it? Did I say Im in MI? I love the 4 seasons, but still waiting for warm as summer is taking forever to get here! :growlmad:Goodluck with the trigger tonight!!:hugs:

Jen, Glad your scan went well! Dont worry about the number, its quality right? As long as you get one good one, all set!:thumbup:

*copied this post from other thread
AFM, today was my repeat (its stimming day 12) u/s and bw. This time done by my awesome FS! :thumbup:He checked and said, I see at least 7 good ones that will be ready for ER on Thursday! :happydance:I am so excited! He also said that we will be doing a 5 day transfer (I have done 2 previous 3 day transfers) as it has about 50% better implantation results!:happydance: So happy! I got the official call from the nurse just a bit ago regarding the trigger, which will be tonight at 11pm (will have to have one of my fellow nurses do it at work since I start at 11!) and instructions on when to come in (10:30am on Thursday), NPO after midnight on Wednesday night, and meds to take after etc. FINALLY, I am almost there!:happydance: So excited to actually have a date for ER and ET!! And with princesss good news today, its a sign! I had to laugh too as my patient last night at work asked me if I was pregnant! :blush:I was like, not yet, but working on it! Im wearing my stretchy scrubs as my IVF medications are bloating me up!:haha: Im thinking its a prediction right? Ill check back in with you ladies tonight after I get settled at work, hopefully we will have a calm night and I can chat a bit with you all!:dust:


----------



## davecr033

JenProvGood luck tonight on the trigger.

littlemouse - looks like we might be on the same timing for starting stimming. I am hoping for estrogen to get to the right level to start on thursday.

On another news front, just came back from regular obg doc who is continually having to put silver nitrate on a cut she had to make to drain a barthlin cyst (gland just outside the vaginal that secrets regular fluid for us was blocked and infected - only way to fix is cut and drain - cringe from the memories of that procedure!!). The cut now is not healing well - keeps growing extra granulation tissue. Been to seen her three times for her to burn off the extra tissue and it still doesn't heal. OMG that silve nitrate stuff burns. And doc says, 'man you have such bad luck with cysts'. Really lady, I so didn't need to hear that!!!

Ok done with my rant for the day. Just frustrated as if everything is stopping me from starting the stimming cycle. Just taking a deep breath and needed to share this with someone. Thanks for listening/reading ladies!


----------



## Caseys

Does anyone know if it's ok to fly after the embryo transfer? It looks like I have to take a business trip a week after when I think it will be. 

Also I'm one of those that is paying out of pocket too, though Lupron and I think a couple other drugs were covered by insurance (well, went towards my yearly deductible...). It's expensive but it will be worth it when it works!


----------



## MiBebe

Hello ladies! I'm enjoying all of your posts. Stimming is going well, I don't feel any different. I go in tomorrow for an US and I pray all is well. I will post again tomorrow and let you know my progress.

My period came today and boy is it heavy. I really hate how BC pills give me such bad cramps.


----------



## Abbey10

I am disgusted that in this day and age that your government doesnt cover IVF expenses. We have to pay out of pocket then most of the money is returned depending on you income!! Hopefully with your new verson of medicare it will be covered!!!

As for materinty leave i have to miss out!! I am a school teacher but it is only my second year and I am still on contract not permanent! even though i ahve been working full time! it's so annoying!!!

I am starting my Ogralutron (or whatever it is) tomorrow. Can anyone tell me does it hurt? I have been using the new gonal-f pens that you just insert no mixing of powers or anything and this next injection is in a syringe and is freaking me out! I have to have my husband do the injections as i am a chicken!!

Hope everyone is growing many big follicles with lots of little eggs in them!!!


----------



## littlemouse

davecr fingers crossed you can start stimming tomorrow, then I'll be one day right behind you from Friday - will be so nice to have someone at the same stage :happydance:

This silver nitrate stuff sounds horrible - as if we didn't already have enough to deal with in all this, yet another reason to be poked and prodded about in a sensitive area :growlmad:

X


----------



## tansey

littlemouse - great that you got 2 goes on the NHS! Won't be long til your stimming now!

JenProv - hope your trigger went well. THey can't know for defo before the ER - the blood work can give an indication.

MiBebe - hope the :witch: isn't too horrible and that your scan goes well tomorrow!

psp2011 - hope your trigger went well!

AmorBebe - hope your trigger went well!

Adanma - Hope today goes well :dust:

davecr033 - oh no - that doc wants to watch she says! :hugs:

Abbey10 - I had to get used to doing syringe injections for the cetrotide. Once you've done one or two, it's easy.

Caseys - I flew back from turkey about a week after IVF. It isn't recommended but not proven to affect you.

pharmrepjules - good luck today :dust:

AFM: I've taken today off as DH wanted me to plus I slept terribly and feel rough. We're going to watch the latest Pirates of the Carribean.


----------



## MiBebe

I went to my baseline ultrasound today and my follicles are growing nicely. My right side isn't responding as well as the left, but I had a feeling that would happen. They are growing though so I'm hopeful and praying. I've been stimming since Sunday and so far the right side has about 6 follies growing and they're between 6 and 10. The left side has 6 and they're all between 8 and 10. The stimming doesn't even hurt anymore. I haven't experienced any side effects thank God. 

Hope everybody is doing well!!

Abbey10, I think it also depends on where you live. My insurance covers my IVF 100% and the most I've paid out of pocket for all my meds is $10. I think its very sad that this is not covered by most insurance companies. 

Caseys, you should ask your doctor. I'm in the same boat as you. I need to go to New Jersey in June and I am a little worried about the airplane ride. 

Davecr good luck with that and I hope it heals up soon!

PSP2011, so are you all set for ER tomorrow?


----------



## AmorBebe

JenProv- Try not to be down about the number of eggs!! Put it in perspective...5 is better than 0 and you only need 1!! You're golden!! :flower:

psp2011- Woo Hoo!! Here we go!! Everything sounds like it going perfectly for you. So excited!!!! :hugs:

davecr033- Wouldn't it be nice if people just sometimes didn't say what's on their mind? I'm sorry about that. :hugs: You're right...take a deep breath and envision your journey succeeding. :)

MiBebe- Think about you for your US today!! Keep us posted! :flower:

tansey- Enjoy your day off...relax & pamper yourself! :hugs:

AFM- I got the call from the clinic last night saying they wanted me to go ahead and trigger at 8:00pm. I'm scheduled for ER tomorrow morning at 7:30am. DH did my trigger last night. I opted not to ice my tush because I felt like a weeny. I felt like I needed to 'feel' the whole process. So, I geared up for pain & discomfort and then had to just laugh at myself because I didn't even 'feel' a thing. Then I wasn't convinced DH actually injected me! I said, "Are you sure it went in?" He just laughed at me and showed me the empty syringe and the tiny red dot in the middle of my tush target. I don't know what the heck I was thinking it was going to feel like. :haha:

So, I'm not to eat or drink anything past midnight tonight. I'm starting to feel a strange combination of excitement and nervousness. I just hope this works!!

Hope all of you have a wonderful day today! :hugs:


----------



## davecr033

Hello Ladies,

Hope everyone is having a good day. 

Amorbebe - good luck with trigger shot tonight. And get lots of rest after ET tomorrow. good luck wtih it all. 

Mibebe - great to hear things are on track for you.

PSP - hope the ER went well. Thinking of you.

Tansey - how was pirates of the caribbean? I can't wait to see it this weekend. Johnny is so hot :)

Oh my end, still have the sore boobs so thinking my estrogen is not down enough. We will know for sure tomorrow after us/bw. Keeping fingers crossed.

Thinking of the rest of you. Hope all are doing well.

Talk to you later.


----------



## Caseys

I got the go ahead to fly :plane: just a few days after my ET so apparently it's not that big of a deal. It makes sense since lots of people travel long distances to have the procedure done in the first place. If anything, it will keep my mind off of things.

I was also put on Cetrodide tonight and tomorrow night to prevent ovarian hyperstimulation. Man, is it just me or is it amazing how many things they can control?


----------



## AmorBebe

Caseys said:


> I got the go ahead to fly :plane: just a few days after my ET so apparently it's not that big of a deal. It makes sense since lots of people travel long distances to have the procedure done in the first place. If anything, it will keep my mind off of things.
> 
> I was also put on Cetrodide tonight and tomorrow night to prevent ovarian hyperstimulation. Man, is it just me or is it amazing how many things they can control?

Great news on the go ahead to fly! I never considered people flying to another state to undergo this treatment. I can't imagine that! :wacko: Isn't Cetrotide taken to prevent ovulation? I heard it can contribute to OHSS, not prevent it. I too took Cetrotide & had a completely different understanding...:dohh:


----------



## Adanma

PUPO!!! with 2!! Full story in the everyone welcomethread

Adanma


----------



## Caseys

AmorBebe said:


> Great news on the go ahead to fly! I never considered people flying to another state to undergo this treatment. I can't imagine that! :wacko: Isn't Cetrotide taken to prevent ovulation? I heard it can contribute to OHSS, not prevent it. I too took Cetrotide & had a completely different understanding...:dohh:

Yeah, I think you're right - I just looked it up on the internet. They told me I'm not at any risk of ovulating too quick, that those hormones tested ok, but my estradiol is really high so I guess there are multiple uses for it. They're having me take it instead of Lupron the next couple of nights. I guess I just have to trust they know what they're doing.


----------



## MiBebe

Adanma said:


> PUPO!!! with 2!! Full story in the everyone welcomethread
> 
> Adanma

Can you add a link? I can't find it
OMG how exciting!!!!!! I can hardly wait until the 2WW is over and everyone starts posting their BFP stories!


----------



## psp2011

MiBebe, Glad your baseline scan went well, sounds like a fine start!:thumbup:

Amor, I think you are a few hours later than me so our ERs are probably going to be close in timing! Im scheduled at 10:30 for 11am procedure time. (Im so thirsty right now!) Goodluck! Im sure they will get lots of nice eggies!:happydance:

Davecr, hope your e levels drop enough! Let us know how it goes today!:thumbup:

Caseys, glad you got the okay to fly. I dont know why it would be a problem. And yeah, you do have to trust your FS at some point or you will go insane!:wacko:

Adanma, congrats again, Ill be nearly a week behind you!:happydance:

AFM, Im due to leave for ER soon so I have to get off here and get ready!:dohh: Ill let you know later today how many I get and how it goes!:hugs:


----------



## littlemouse

Good luck PSP we're all rooting for you!!

X


----------



## davecr033

Hello ladies,

Adanma - can you add a link or copy it over here, I can't find it either. Can't wait to hear the whole story.

PSP - good luck with ET. You'll be in our thoughts.

Caseys - ya for flying - you're right it will be a nice distraction during the 2ww

On my end, I went in this morning for us/bw and the cyst is gone from the right ovary and there are like 7 little eggies in that ovary too. So now to just wait and see if the bw shows the estrogen has come down to below 80. Keeping fingers and toes crossed :)

Hope you all are having a good day.


----------



## tansey

littlemouse - how are you?

JenProv - Did you have ER today? How did you get on?

MiBebe - sounds like you have some good follies growing!

psp2011 and AmorBebe - hope your ER went well!

Adanma - glad you got your 2 put back!

davecr033 - Hope the blood work says you can start!

Abbey10 - how are you?

Caseys - glad you got the go ahead to fly! I took cetrotide to stop me oving.

pharmrepjules - how are you?

AFM: Went back to work today. I'm ok apart from lack of sleep and started knicker watch :dohh:


----------



## littlemouse

Hey everyone, good evening!

Tansey how are you doing? How long till you test? Knicker watch ahoy!!

Psp we need an update from you please, Amorbebe too! How did it all go?

Hope everyone else is doing okay whether you are poking, follie growing, water glugging, ultasounding, bloodworking, knicker watching etc. etc. oh yeah and of course WAITING!

AFM: amazingly have managed to get through the day feeling relatively normal and not like a hormonal freak. No weeping!! Amazing really :)

Hugs
littlemouse
X


----------



## Adanma

here's what I wrote in my valium induced stupor...

I am still tired from the valium. I had an interesting transfer experience today. When I got there Brian informed me that they had chosen one of two excellent blasts and gave me a picture. He told me they had frozen the other excellent one and were watching some in the lab to see i they would mak eit to freeze. I was shocked that it had ot been discussed with me as per the paperwork I signed. It states that it will be discussed at the time of transfer . So I expressed my anger about that and he said he would have Dr Horowitz come in and tlk to me aboutit but that he is usually pretty firm and goes by the guidlines. He explained how they decide andI explained why I wanted two and I cried like a baby and he said they would put back one of the others in the medium too so I got my two! I have a lvely picture of my one they ahd initially chosen and a picture of the embies in my uterus! So delighted to be PUPO finally!!!!!!! I told luann I wuld be caling the lab anyway after my beta andfinding out and she tsk tsked me hahahaa whatever it's my labwork I have a right to know. Anyway I'll post pictures once I'm allowed to use my computer tomorrow. I'm on my mom's laptop rightnow.

Adanma 

and then this:

wow I just reread my post... I really WAS still high eh? lol!! Thinking of amor today and crossing fingers. Mibebe good luck next week

I love disgusting tea! I was told I couldn't drink my fav tea during cycle since it is a detox tea. I still drank my blueberry green tea though!

Yeah I think the fact that I brought up what it states in the paperwork about a discussion before transfer may have helped sway the decision... I'm still a bit peeved that I didn't get the two best ones because they took it upon themselves to freeze the other one, but I have put my faith in God that what was supposed to happen happened and I'm okay with it.

Adanma


----------



## JenProv

ER went well today! 5 eggs - I'll know more tomorrow. :) 

Adanma - So excited for you! 2ww can't be over soon enough - Good luck! Can't believe what you had to go through...


----------



## davecr033

Hello Ladies,

Adanma - wow what an experience. I am so glad you finally got what you wanted. You have to stand your ground otherwise they just do whatever. For my cyst aspiration they just changed the appointment time for the surgery all by themselves and I only accidentally found out because I asked a question about not eating/drinking until 1 pm. And the lady goes 'oh no dear your appt. is at 9:30 am'. I am like so nice for someone to tell me that. Doctor's office - geez!

Good luck with the 2WW and get lots of rest. We are all thinking and praying for you.

My good news is that my estrogen is finally down to 25 - yipee! So I have to wait 4 days of no BC and then I can start stimming on Sunday. I finally get to join you guys. 

Little mouse I am already feeling emotional these days with the high estrogen so can't imagine what it will be like once the hormones kicks in. :)

For those of us in the US, what is knicker watch? Is this a TV show. I was totally hooked on east-enders which they showed a season behind on BBCAmerica here.


----------



## psp2011

Thanks for all the well wishes first off!:flower:

Jen, glad your ER went well! And you got a decent number too! :thumbup:I bet they all fertilize! Keep us posted!:hugs:

Davecr, so glad your numbers are down! :thumbup:Awesome that you can start so soon! Poke, Poke, Poke!!:hugs:

AFM, I had my ER today and they got 8 eggs! :thumbup:Not too shabby with my one lone ovary! Last time they got 16 but like I said, I had a lot of pains and even a gusher of bleeding last time so I think this is much better! Quality over quantity! I have very very minimal cramping right now. Its always funny when you go into the OR and they start giving you sedation. One minute youre talking, the next minute you are waking up in recovery! I have to tell you a funny story about last time, I was reminded today when they brought me in. So I had to have a BM when they took me to the bathroom right before, right. So I go and Im all trying to hurry cuz they are waiting for me so I rush and come out. Well as soon as they have me lay down, I realize I didnt quite finish and had to go again! :blush:So I had to stop everything and tell them, which was super embarrassing!:blush: But I was afraid they would put me out and then I would have the BM right then and there! :dohh:So they walk me back to the bathroom and the nurse has to watch me (nice!) because they had already given me some sedation! :wacko:Crazy! Well at least that didnt happen this time! I didnt even have any bleeding after! We went right out to lunch and I have been feeling fine, just really tired. :sleep:The FS is suppose to call tomorrow with fertilization results, I cant wait!:happydance: Oh and I was started on Augmentin (antibiotic) and progesterone in oil shots today. I add some more meds on Sunday as well. 
I have to tell you too that my son came in my room tonight when I was lying down and said he and DH saw a mommy frog carrying a baby frog on her back in the yard! Is that a sign or what???:happydance:

Hope everyone is doing well tonight!!:hugs:


----------



## Abbey10

HELP ME PLEASE!!! 

I had a scan this morning to find out I have 8 12-14mm follicles and 5 smaller 10-11mm follicles on the other ovary. I got my bloods back just then and my estrogen is only in the 400s. It is increasing but not enough!!! I have another scan on Monday and bloods and am meant to have my egg retrieval on Wednesday. Should I freak out test?! I'm very worried!!!! 

Thanks Sarah


----------



## tansey

Abbey10 sorry I don't know much about bloodwork as they go by scans alone at my clinic. I'd say you had some good follies and they still have time to grow and should be ready by Wed - they need to be 18mm or over normally to be mature.

PSP and Jen huge congrats on your ER! Praying for good fertilisation reports for you today!

Dave so glad you you can start soon :yipee:

Littlemouse so glad you are feeling normal :haha:


----------



## littlemouse

Good morning ladies

Abbey I'm afraid I don't know anything about the blood stuff either but you still have 5 days of stimming till EC so doesn't that mean you're about halfway through now? In which case time for them to double in size? I'm not sure if if actually works like that but I don't think you should worry - my understanding is that if they want them to grow a bit more they'll get you stimming for an extra couple of days to get them just right. Good luck! Eat lots of protein too :)

Psp well done, 8 is a great number! Hope you are feeling okay and good luck for that phonecall today.

Jenprov I totally missed that it was your EC yesterday so sorry - great that it went well and 5 is fab, let's hope they are all happily doing their thing by now! How are you feeling??

Davecr you really made me laugh about knicker watch - I'm afraid it's not a tv show but knickers is our word for panties so Tansey just meant she's now obsessively checking her knickers every time she goes to the loo (bathroom). Maybe they *should* make a tv soap opera about us though :)

I also have something to make everyone laugh. For ages I've been wondering who AFM is, I see people mention her everywhere but never see any posts from her. Doh! Only realised yesterday :dohh::dohh:

So, AFM: I get to start stimming tonight - yay at last!!!

Have a lovely day everyone.

X


----------



## psp2011

littlemouse, that is so funny! :rofl:I thought that was what knicker watch was but you guys have some crazy slang so...!:haha:


----------



## Adanma

psp and jen: yay on your collections! That's too funny about the bm!

littlemouse yay for stimming! It'll go fast now.

AFM: I was SUCH a naughty girl. This is 2dp5dt and I POAS. My trigger was already gone so I figured why not right? And it was positive! ALREADY!? Will keep testing the next few days!

Adanma


----------



## psp2011

adanma, I am cautiously excited for you!! :happydance:How long till the trigger is out of your system? I didn't POAS on either one of my previous cycles, but I think I won't be able to wait this time! :nope:But even if the trigger is out, you could still get a neg because the placenta may not be putting off enough hormone just yet right? So sounds like a neg is not necessarily a neg, but a pos is probably a pos!:happydance:


----------



## MiBebe

Adanma I'm praying for you!!

Just left the FS office and the doc said I have 9 follicles under 10 on my right, 7 follies on my left four are measuring 10 and the others under 10. He said that the retrieval will be the end of next week. I was in my car praying for my little follies and commanding them to grow strong.


----------



## Adanma

that's great mibebe! grow eggies grow!

I tested negative the day before transfer so I would know if the trigger was out of my system. I'm HOPING that this positive means everything is snuggly in there and planning on hanging around for the next 9 months. I have had an early miscarriage though plus the ectopic so I am always very cautiously optimistic. I know it can all turn without warning. I'll keep testing and praying though!

Adanma


----------



## littlemouse

Adanma naughty you! But (cautiously) Yay!! Everything crossed... 

XXX


----------



## davecr033

Hello Ladies,

psp - what a great story about your previous ER, that was hilarious but so glad that you did notice you weren't quiet finished with BM. who knows what kind of other embrassing things happen when you're under so its nice to know at least one thing is under your control. Now get lots of rest and hope doc calls soon with results on the embies.

Jenpro - congrats on the 5 eggies..that's a great number. Good luck with news on your embies too.

Ok on the Knicker watch - I totally get it now - Wow was I completely off base. I knew knickers is panties in UK but still didn't think you really talking about panties = LOL

Littlemouse - congrats on starting stimming. I am right behind you. I start on sunday and so very excited!!

Adanma, I am so excited for you. I don't know if I would want to see the pos so early just because I would think that I would be so disappointed if it changed later but then I guess I will feel that anyway. So weird! Anyway, get lots of rest and talk to you 2 boys and girls to get cooking :)

tansey - how are you feeling?

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## AmorBebe

Hi all! I hope everyone is doing well. I had my ER yesterday & they were able to get 8 eggs (we're really experiencing the same things, eh psp? :))!  I'm happy with that number. Especially since they originally said I had 7 follicles and they were hoping to retrieve 5 or 6 yesterday. I'll be receiving a fertilization report later today. I'll catch up with later, just thought I'd give a quick update!!

Hope you all are doing well! :hugs:


----------



## JenProv

Hi all! Congrats Adanma! Keep us posted!

Psp and Amor - glad to hear it went well! You're numbers sound great! Good luck hearing about your embryos! 

AFM - only 2 fertilized. It's only two, but it's still two. Trying to stay positive and say lots and lots of prayers. :)


----------



## psp2011

Adanma, ok, I get it! Maybe I'll try that too...

Mibebe, sounds like your follies are doing well! FX'd for next week!

Jen, 2 is still good, heck 1 is good! lol! How long till ET? Will they put both back?

Amor, can't wait to hear your fert news! Still waiting for the call over here!


----------



## Adanma

fx amor and jen!!

Adanma


----------



## MiBebe

Abbey10 said:


> HELP ME PLEASE!!!
> 
> I had a scan this morning to find out I have 8 12-14mm follicles and 5 smaller 10-11mm follicles on the other ovary. I got my bloods back just then and my estrogen is only in the 400s. It is increasing but not enough!!! I have another scan on Monday and bloods and am meant to have my egg retrieval on Wednesday. Should I freak out test?! I'm very worried!!!!
> 
> Thanks Sarah

Abbey10 (Sarah) I don't know anything about the blood test or estrogen levels but I'm pretty sure your doctor will not call go ahead with the retrieval if he thought there would be a problem. Do you feel comfortable calling your nurse and asking her opinion? Try not to freak out because you don't want to add stress to your body! Sending you a big hug :hugs:

My FS' nurse just called me. She said that starting tonight I will be injecting 225 units of Gonal-F (it was 300) and 150 Menopur (??) and she told me to continue the 5 units of Lupron.


----------



## MiBebe

Adanma said:


> psp and jen: yay on your collections! That's too funny about the bm!
> 
> littlemouse yay for stimming! It'll go fast now.
> 
> AFM: I was SUCH a naughty girl. This is 2dp5dt and I POAS. My trigger was already gone so I figured why not right? And it was positive! ALREADY!? Will keep testing the next few days!
> 
> Adanma

Hmmm... I wonder if you were able to get a positive so quickly because you're having twins? 

I am REALLY going to try to refrain from testing. I want to be surprised when they tell me yes I'm having quadruplets :baby::baby::baby::baby: LOL :haha:
Hopefully I can make it two weeks without buying a pregnancy test. God knows Clear Blue has made enough money off me!


----------



## AmorBebe

Adanma- Hope you're doing great! How are you feeling? I can't believe you POASing!! I already had to tell myself I can't do it before my first beta. I've got my fingers x'd for you!! :)

Caseys- How's it going with the antagonist? 

JenProv- Glad your retrieval went well yesterday!! My FS said they hope that 2 will fertilize because that gives them something substantial to work with! 2's great!! :hugs:

psp- How are you feeling today? Looking forward to hearing your results!! :flower:

davecr033- Your numbers sound good!! Yay! :happydance:

littlemouse- Glad you're doing well!! How's stimming? You cracked me up with your "AFM" comment!! :haha:

AFM- My nurse called today saying they were able to do ICSI on 7 of the eggs and all 7 fertilized. I will get another report tomorrow to find out how many I have & whether or not they'll likely do a 3-day or 5-day transfer. I'm just along for the ride, at this point, but I'm thankful things are progressing.

I hope everyone is doing well!! :hugs:


----------



## Caseys

AmorBebe - I'm triggering at midnight tonight for a Sunday am ER. I have over 20 follies I think, with at least 5 over 20mms already. They're worried about OHSS so I've been given additional medications to hopefully counteract that.

I'm looking forward to the shots being over, as my belly looks like a pincushion. At the same time, I'm glad I gained a few pounds from the meds leading up to this, as I have more of a "cushion" when giving myself those shots.:dohh:


----------



## psp2011

Caseys, Goodluck on sunday! Sounds like you will get lots of eggs to work with!:happydance:

Amor, great you got 7 fertilized! Can't wait to hear how they are doing tomorrow and when your ET will be!:happydance:

AFM, I posted really quick on one thread from my phone, they called real late today to let me know that 7 of the 8 eggs were mature and 5 out of the 7 fertilized with ICSI! :happydance:So now I wait because they won't call again until Monday to tell me how they are doing and what time to be there for ET on Tuesday. Good thing I work all weekend, keep my mind off it!:thumbup: Except that I'm at work and on BNB! lol!:haha:


----------



## MiBebe

How many will they transfer? Two? 



psp2011 said:


> Caseys, Goodluck on sunday! Sounds like you will get lots of eggs to work with!:happydance:
> 
> Amor, great you got 7 fertilized! Can't wait to hear how they are doing tomorrow and when your ET will be!:happydance:
> 
> AFM, I posted really quick on one thread from my phone, they called real late today to let me know that 7 of the 8 eggs were mature and 5 out of the 7 fertilized with ICSI! :happydance:So now I wait because they won't call again until Monday to tell me how they are doing and what time to be there for ET on Tuesday. Good thing I work all weekend, keep my mind off it!:thumbup: Except that I'm at work and on BNB! lol!:haha:


----------



## psp2011

MiBebe, my FS says 2-3, so I guess it depends on what they look like. I have had 3 each previous time.


----------



## tansey

littlemouse - :rofl: at the AFM But it's like that with a lot of abbreviations!

JenProv - 2 is still 1 more than you need, unless you want twins?! Everything crossed for you! :dust:

MiBebe - I'm sure your follies are growing and will be all ready for ER next week! :dust:

psp2011 - 5 is a great number! :dust: wish they would have let me have 3 back!

AmorBebe - 7 is great :yipee:

Adanma - wow for getting a positive test so early! Hope it is a true result! :dust:

Caseys - good luck for tomorrow! :dust:

pharmrepjules, davecr033 and Abbey10 how are your all doing? :hugs:

AFM: Still sleeping badly and more mad dreams - it must be the progesterone and the stress and pressure as the 2ww comes to an end!


----------



## psp2011

FX'd for you test tansey! Do you POAS or beta? What day is it?


----------



## tansey

I am 10dpo or 5dp5dt. You go the clinic with a sample of your morning pee however I have not booked this appointment as I can pee at home when I am ready and know the answer.


----------



## MiBebe

I am in NYC right over over my girlfriends house. I just had a glass of wine and I hope it doesn't affect anything. I completely forgot as I was drinking the sangria. Oops! I had to mix my gonal-f+Menopur shot and also my Lupron one and stuff it in my purse. All this stickin on my belly is for the birds. 

I have to see my FS at 9:15 am tomorrow. I hope they call me back the same day (doubt it) with my ER date.


----------



## psp2011

tansey, I would do the same thing! What day are you going to test?

MiBebe, it takes a little juggling sometimes doesn't it? I feel weird only poking once a day right now and taking oral antibiotics 2 times a day. I add more pills tomorrow though. A little wine is okay I'd think. After my ER, the nurse said "now no drinking or driving today, you can do that tomorrow, just not together!" I said no drinking, I have ET coming up!" Good luck with your appt tomorrow! Hope you get the ER date!


----------



## MiBebe

Ok so I did my ultrasound today. My left ovary has follies measuring 9, three 10's, 14, and 12. My right side follies are measuring 12, 8, two 10's, 9, and nine smaller ones. 

I was told they'd call me today with instructions. My guess is that they'll want to see me Tues or Wed. What size do they have to be in order for me to be ready for ER?


----------



## littlemouse

Hi Mibebe, I think I've read they want them to be 20mm for ER so you're heading in the right direction!!


----------



## MiBebe

littlemouse said:


> Hi Mibebe, I think I've read they want them to be 20mm for ER so you're heading in the right direction!!

Thank you

They're getting there slowly but surely. I hope they're ready by Friday or Saturday. I am going to take next week off to relax. I feel like this is all going so slowly.


----------



## tansey

Mibebe anything over 17mm normally indicates that the eggs could be mature and ready.


----------



## MiBebe

tansey said:


> Mibebe anything over 17mm normally indicates that the eggs could be mature and ready.

I got a call from the nurse. She said my estrogen levels are 2432 (I think it was in the 900's on Friday). She asked me to lower the Gonal-F to 75 units, but the other meds stay the same. My US is at 8:15 AM. I hate it when they give me such early appointments. Makes it hard to figure out how I'm going to take my daughter (12) to school. SMH


----------



## AmorBebe

Caseys- What a great number of follies!! :happydance:

psp2011- 5's a great number!! You talk to your FS tomorrow, right?? :)

tansey- How are you feeling? Keep us posted! :flower:

MiBebe- Sounds like things are progressing nicely!! :thumbup:


AFM- My clinic called today & told me they want to do a 5 day transfer. So that will happen Tuesday at 11:30am. I will take Wednesday & Thursday off work, just to take it easy. The nurse told me there were still 7 embryos. I'm wondering if they'll change my plan from transferring two embryos to just transferring one, since I'll likely have a couple to freeze, if they're of good quality. I'm on the fence about two embryos being transferred. 

Hope everyone is doing well!! Have a good week ladies!! :hugs:


----------



## MiBebe

How exciting! BTW what made you pick your screen name? I picked Mi Bebe cuz it means My Baby in Spanish (I'm Latina)



AmorBebe said:


> Caseys- What a great number of follies!! :happydance:
> 
> psp2011- 5's a great number!! You talk to your FS tomorrow, right?? :)
> 
> tansey- How are you feeling? Keep us posted! :flower:
> 
> MiBebe- Sounds like things are progressing nicely!! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> AFM- My clinic called today & told me they want to do a 5 day transfer. So that will happen Tuesday at 11:30am. I will take Wednesday & Thursday off work, just to take it easy. The nurse told me there were still 7 embryos. I'm wondering if they'll change my plan from transferring two embryos to just transferring one, since I'll likely have a couple to freeze, if they're of good quality. I'm on the fence about two embryos being transferred.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!! Have a good week ladies!! :hugs:


----------



## psp2011

MiBebe, follies sound good!:happydance: My FS said 18+ or so to trigger.

Amor, is your only issue (for you) low reserve? If so I might think like you and want 1 transferred, but I guess it depends on how you feel about twins! I have been doing 3 and while that's a bit scary, it's been good for us. But I have endo and a hydro tube (only one tube period) so that probably makes a difference. I'm going to go with what FS recommends. (2-3 depending on what they look like) And we are not freezing any this time, this is it for us. Let us know what you decide!:hugs:

AFM, just waiting for my call later on today to let me know how they are doing and what time to be there on Tuesday.:dust:


----------



## davecr033

Hello Ladies,

Wow a lot has happened over the weekend for many of you. 

psp - good luck with ET today. I am sure you are very excited! 

Amorbebe - good luck to you too with ET tomorrow. 

Mibebe - hang in there. I had high estrogen with one of my rounds of IUI previously and they had me cut back as well. 

littlemouse - sounds like you are progressing well

Adanma - how is the 2ww going for you? Hopefully you are getting to relax and so great to see about Pos-ing signs. That is so amazing. Can't wait to see the same.


AFM - took first shot last night...OMG I was so nervous with all the mixing and different needles and vials. Hubby got even more nervous watching me. But all went well and took the first one and I think I felt even more nervous afterwards because it finally felt real. Like oh my god, we are actually doing this! Crazy since i've been waiting to start a over 2 weeks to start and now that I am, I am nervous about the whole journey. I did a small prayer and some relaxation meditation afterwards and felt so much better. Need to talk to my boss today about tentative time off I will need. 

Hope all of you are having a good day.


----------



## MiBebe

Went to the FS today and had a ultrasound. Right side follies are 14, 15, 14, 11, 13,*and a few smaller ones. Left follies measuring 12, 15, 12, three 14, three 12's. I was told that I was told that I might not have to do the Gonal-f tonight. I'll find out later today.


----------



## Caseys

MiBebe said:


> Went to the FS today and had a ultrasound. Right side follies are 14, 15, 14, 11, 13,*and a few smaller ones. Left follies measuring 12, 15, 12, three 14, three 12's. I was told that I was told that I might not have to do the Gonal-f tonight. I'll find out later today.

MiBebe, good luck!! They did a lot of tweaking of my meds to keep me on the right pace and it seemed to work - they took 22 eggs yesterday so I hope you don't let that worry you like it did me. They probably are concerned about OHSS too. I'm about to go in for my OHSS ultrasound and am not looking forward to it because i am still sore from yesterday, ugh!

Good luck everyone, we can do this!:flower:


----------



## davecr033

Caseys - 22 eggs - Wow - that is awesome! Congrats. When do you go for ET?


----------



## tansey

AmorBebe said:


> AFM- My clinic called today & told me they want to do a 5 day transfer. So that will happen Tuesday at 11:30am. I will take Wednesday & Thursday off work, just to take it easy. The nurse told me there were still 7 embryos. I'm wondering if they'll change my plan from transferring two embryos to just transferring one, since I'll likely have a couple to freeze, if they're of good quality. I'm on the fence about two embryos being transferred.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!! Have a good week ladies!! :hugs:

Good luck for tomorrow! :dust:


----------



## tansey

Caseys said:


> MiBebe, good luck!! They did a lot of tweaking of my meds to keep me on the right pace and it seemed to work - they took 22 eggs yesterday so I hope you don't let that worry you like it did me. They probably are concerned about OHSS too. I'm about to go in for my OHSS ultrasound and am not looking forward to it because i am still sore from yesterday, ugh!
> 
> Good luck everyone, we can do this!:flower:

Wow 22 is loads! Good luck with your fertilisation report and hope you don't get OHSS!


----------



## tansey

MiBebe said:


> Went to the FS today and had a ultrasound. Right side follies are 14, 15, 14, 11, 13,*and a few smaller ones. Left follies measuring 12, 15, 12, three 14, three 12's. I was told that I was told that I might not have to do the Gonal-f tonight. I'll find out later today.

Those follies are coming along nicely!


----------



## tansey

PSP - loads of luck for transfer tomorrow :dust:


----------



## tansey

davecr033 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Wow a lot has happened over the weekend for many of you.
> 
> psp - good luck with ET today. I am sure you are very excited!
> 
> Amorbebe - good luck to you too with ET tomorrow.
> 
> Mibebe - hang in there. I had high estrogen with one of my rounds of IUI previously and they had me cut back as well.
> 
> littlemouse - sounds like you are progressing well
> 
> Adanma - how is the 2ww going for you? Hopefully you are getting to relax and so great to see about Pos-ing signs. That is so amazing. Can't wait to see the same.
> 
> 
> AFM - took first shot last night...OMG I was so nervous with all the mixing and different needles and vials. Hubby got even more nervous watching me. But all went well and took the first one and I think I felt even more nervous afterwards because it finally felt real. Like oh my god, we are actually doing this! Crazy since i've been waiting to start a over 2 weeks to start and now that I am, I am nervous about the whole journey. I did a small prayer and some relaxation meditation afterwards and felt so much better. Need to talk to my boss today about tentative time off I will need.
> 
> Hope all of you are having a good day.

Well done for your 1st shot - you will be an expert soon!


----------



## tansey

Girls I don't want to bring negativity to the thread but just want you all to know that I appreciate your support and wish you all loads of luck.
I tested as I started spotting yesterday and this is how my AF normally starts. It was negative and even though a few days early - I just know. 
Of course I'm gutted but we had a plan B so that is being put into action and we are at a new clinic in London next week. Going to cost a fortune but hopefully worth it.


----------



## AmorBebe

tansey said:


> Girls I don't want to bring negativity to the thread but just want you all to know that I appreciate your support and wish you all loads of luck.
> I tested as I started spotting yesterday and this is how my AF normally starts. It was negative and even though a few days early - I just know.
> Of course I'm gutted but we had a plan B so that is being put into action and we are at a new clinic in London next week. Going to cost a fortune but hopefully worth it.

I'm so sorry. :cry: Know that we're here for your support as you continue along on your journey. :hugs:


----------



## littlemouse

Tansey I'm so sorry to hear that. Do you really think there is no hope? Massive :hugs: and just let us know when you need a virtual shoulder to cry on. XXX


----------



## davecr033

tansey said:


> Girls I don't want to bring negativity to the thread but just want you all to know that I appreciate your support and wish you all loads of luck.
> I tested as I started spotting yesterday and this is how my AF normally starts. It was negative and even though a few days early - I just know.
> Of course I'm gutted but we had a plan B so that is being put into action and we are at a new clinic in London next week. Going to cost a fortune but hopefully worth it.

So sorry Tansey!!! Thank you for all of your support that to you give to the rest of us. Good luck with the next step.


----------



## MiBebe

Tansey, I'm sending you hugs 
Please keep us posted and you are in my prayers


----------



## Caseys

:hugs::hugs::hugs:Tansey:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Caseys

I got 13 out of the 22 fertilized. I'm still at risk for OHSS but I passed the blood test today so I think I'll be ok - I need to see what happens in the next couple of days as OHSS apparently strikes the hardest on day 3.

I'm still scheduled for transfer on Friday but if we end up having to freeze them, that's ok - the most physically stressful part of all of this is over.


----------



## joyfulkate

hi everyone. i had my ER yeaterday. i only had 7 eggs. i was so dispointed as i had 20 on my first round of ivf. (wich results in a fail). im waiting today for the phone call on how many were fertalizes. (im so nerves) im so scared itl fail again.


----------



## MiBebe

joyfulkate said:


> hi everyone. i had my ER yeaterday. i only had 7 eggs. i was so dispointed as i had 20 on my first round of ivf. (wich results in a fail). im waiting today for the phone call on how many were fertalizes. (im so nerves) im so scared itl fail again.

All you need is ONE good egg! It's quality over quantity. I wish you the best.


----------



## davecr033

Hello Ladies,

Caseys - 13 is a great number. Are you planning on freezing the rest? How many are you planning to put in? Good luck friday with ET.

Joyfulkate - 7 is a good number as well and you definitely only need one quality. Wishing you the best with ET.

AFM - took 2nd shot last night and it went much smoother and I was a whole lot less stressful. Thanks for all the words of encouragement. Anyone having any difficulty sleeping well after starting shots? Last both nights I've been waking up a couple of times at odd times in the middle of the night and getting broken sleep and weird dreams. Just curious if its the subconcious stress coming through or the meds. Could me just me which won't be a surprise :happydance:

Hope you all are having a good day.


----------



## psp2011

Tansey, I am so sorry! I so wanted yours to work! Stay tough and thats good you have a plan you can focus on!:hugs:

Caseys, 13 is a huge number! :thumbup:Hopefully you can transfer, but youre right, seems like the hardest part is over so if you have to take a break, thats okay! Just a pain for more waiting though right!:winkwink:

Joyfulkate, dont worry about the number, really.:thumbup: I had like 16 last time (with one ovary -so thinking I would have had like 30!) and 8 fertilized. It was a BFN! This time I have 8 with 5 fertilized and going for transfer today. I think they only pulled the best ones out, could be the case for you too!:thumbup: So long as youve got a few good ones to work with!:hugs:

AFM, I go in today for ET, have to be there at 11:15am! :happydance:They have not given me an update on my embies so wondering how many made it through the 5 days! Ill let you know how it goes tonight!:hugs:


----------



## davecr033

PSP - Good luck with ET. Get lots of rest afterwards. You'll be in our thoughts.


----------



## littlemouse

Davecr is that your stimming shots? As I have definitely had weird sleep since starting, in particular the first night - couldn't sleep for ages, woke up in the night, and awake way too early in the morning. Has been better since, but I do think it is having that effect. Hopefully you won't get terrible zits as well like I did!!

Psp how did ET go? Update and details please as soon as you're ready O:)

Caseys hope you're doing okay, I guess it's a case of taking each day as it comes for now but must be hard! Liz was guzzling loads of protein, water and isotonic drinks when they were worried about OHSS and she came through it okay - might be worth a try?

:hugs: to all 

X


----------



## davecr033

Littlemouse- yes just started having trouble with bad sleep since starting the stimming. I am sure the zits will start too...all these hormones. My body is probably like 'what are you doing woman'. lol

Taking 3rd day of stimms tonight and go in for 1st bw/us tomorrow to see how the eggies are doing. 

Any foods I should be focusing on to help the follicles grow?


----------



## littlemouse

Davecr I'm trying to have lots of protein as that helps the follies/eggs do their thing.. 

I've got my first stimming US/BW tomorrow too so let's update after :)

X


----------



## MiBebe

I just got the thumbs up today. Egg retrieval is this Thursday, 5/26 at 11:00am. My estrogen levels went down a little bit so I think I will be fine for egg transfer either Saturday or Monday. I won't find out until after ER. I'm excited and scared out of my mind.


----------



## AmorBebe

Hi everyone!

I had my transfer this morning. After much thought, meeting with an embryologist and my FS, they transferred 2. Out of the 7 that fertilized, 3 didn't make it, they transferred the best 2 and the last 2 may or may not be frozen tomorrow. They will call and tell me if they matured enough over night. I'm not feeling as excited as I would have hoped. I just feel scared. I just can't stand the thought of more bad news. I'm hopeful, though and looking forward to hearing what my beta is on the June 2nd. I have told myself that I can't POAS, so hopefully I'll stick to that. Though my FS didn't say not to.

The process was fascinating & I would have enjoyed it much more had I not had to use the restroom so badly. That was the most uncomfortable part of the process. Man!! But, DH & I got to watch everything on screen, from the embryologist gathering the embryos into the catheter, to the FS transferring them into me. This is the first procedure I've had with DH in the room & I'm glad he was able to see the process. Though he never fails to embarrass me. As we were looking at the embryos on the screen (they were SO tiny) the embryologist put the catheter under the microscope to gather the embryos & DH says, "And a big monster comes and eats them up!" Ugh...maybe it would have been funnier if I didn't have to go to the bathroom so badly. At any rate, the procedure went well.

I hope all of you are doing well!! I'll catch up a bit later!! :)


----------



## psp2011

Quick update, my ET was today. They transferred 2 embies, 1 AA ( FS said it was the best u can have!) and 1 AB, (second best) so I'm thrilled with that! All went smooth and I resting with my feet up! Hard not to do stuff like make dinner but I'm holding out! I'm still taking my antibiotics from ER for 1 more day, my methyl prednisolone, and my progesterone in oil shots. They are adding estradiol tomorrow and lovenox and baby aspirin on Friday. BW to b done on Friday too! Sorry about the crazy post, gotta use my phone, my wireless is down rt now! Post more later, hope everyone is good tonight!!!


----------



## JenProv

Tansey - So sorry to hear your news. I hope you are doing okay. I"m thinking of you often. 

Amor - Sounds like all went well! Good luck!

psp - how did it go?

Adanma - any more news yet? Have you officially tested?

AFM, ET was today as well. We had 2 that fertilized and only one made it to Day 5 so we only were able to transfer one. It's of good quality (4BB) - don't exactly know what that means, but embryologist was super postive about it. :) I"m just so thankful that I was able to make it to ET. There for a couple of days, I was worried. Now just trying to rest up and hope it sticks.


----------



## psp2011

Jen, our posts must have crossed! I was thinking that your ET was today too! I'm glad you posted! Hey, one is good though. :thumbup:I know a girl at work that transferred one and now has a little son! Get some rest and let that bugger burrow down!:hugs:


----------



## littlemouse

Hey Jenprov, hope you are doing well after ET - take it easy and visualise that little blasto snuggling in!

X


----------



## JenProv

Thanks, guys! I'm actually super excited to have one. Things could have turned out much differently for me - so I've very, very thankful for my one! :) I have good thoughts! :) 

Hope all is well with everyone...


----------



## psp2011

Jen, great PMA!:thumbup: I really think that can make a big difference on a lot of things! Amor, you and I are hanging together on this for sure! Wouldn't it be so cool if (no WHEN!) we all get our BFPs and can celebrate!:happydance::happydance:

Are you guys resting up? I'm hanging in bed with my feet propped, tv on with fun morning talk shows on, and laptop on my lap (on a pillow)! Kinda enjoying this being a bum thing!:thumbup: It's kinda tough not to clean up something when I go in the kitchen for some food though! Dishes in the sink...too bad! :haha:Hope you are all enjoying your time off!:hugs:


----------



## MiBebe

psp2011 said:


> Jen, great PMA!:thumbup: I really think that can make a big difference on a lot of things! Amor, you and I are hanging together on this for sure! Wouldn't it be so cool if (no WHEN!) we all get our BFPs and can celebrate!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Are you guys resting up? I'm hanging in bed with my feet propped, tv on with fun morning talk shows on, and laptop on my lap (on a pillow)! Kinda enjoying this being a bum thing!:thumbup: It's kinda tough not to clean up something when I go in the kitchen for some food though! Dishes in the sink...too bad! :haha:Hope you are all enjoying your time off!:hugs:

PSP2011, once you had your ET how many hours did it take? After how many hours did you wake up?

Getting ready for my ER tomorrow. I told my co-worker (she's my mentor) only to find out she's already pregnant! Only took her ONE try and she is now 14 weeks! I think she was nervous to tell me because I've been trying for a very long time, but I'm so happy for her. She's such a beautiful person and deserves this. I told her I'll hurry up and have mine so that we can have play dates next year LOL


----------



## psp2011

MiBebe, The ET is much quicker than ER I think. No sedation, just some valium and motrin so I got there at 11:15 to get prepped for 11:30 procedure. The procedure itself is like 10 minutes maybe and then they had me lay there for maybe 15. Then let me get up to pee! That full bladder was the worst part! Then had me lay flat for 1/2 hour. That was it! I was out the door! So maybe like 2 hours or so depending. Maybe ER was not much longer, just seemed like it!
I love that your were able to confide in your mentor at work. Makes it so much easier! Wouldn't that be great if you are both preggo at the same time! I work in a very small hospital and one of the other nurses just got pregnant. And a few other girls from lab have just had babies recently. One of them was IVF!:hugs:


----------



## psp2011

Jen, one is all it takes! One golden egg! well, embie!!


----------



## AmorBebe

Caseys- How are you feeling??

joyfulkate- Quality of quantity, yeah? They got 8 from me & 7 fertilized & they transferred 2 yesterday. Keep your chin up!! :flower:

davecr033- Glad the shots are going well. I had trouble sleeping when I was stimming too. Though, I can't be sure it also wasn't subconscious stress. :haha: I hope you were able to rest last night.

psp2011- Thinking about you today! Keep resting! Too bad we don't live closer so we could have a post-ET rest party!! Oh, & you got valium yesterday?? That's it...I'm going to complain. ;)

MiBebe- Good luck with your ER tomorrow!! 

JenProv- YAY!! So glad your ET went well. How are you feeling? Wish you psp & I could just hang out & watch movies today!! ;)

AFM- I'm resting today & feel fine after my ET yesterday. I had a teeny bit of cramping, but nothing bad. I couldn't sleep last night though, I was SO hot. I think the progesterone is doing its thing. Ugh. 

I hope the rest of you are doing well!! Thinking of all you ladies!! :hugs:


----------



## davecr033

Jenpro and PSP - congratulations ladies! Now just relax and rest up. Sending positive thoughts your way. My sister-in-law said to try visualization (print a picture of a baby in the family or a cute baby period and look at it or picture it in your mind all the time). 

Mibebe - good luck with ER tomorrow. Hope all goes smoothly.

Amorbebe - how are you feeling? still resting up I am sure.

Adanma - any news on your end? how goes the knicker watch? now that i finally know what that means :dohh:

littlemouse - how did bw/us go this morning?

AFM - had my first bw/us this morning. eggies look good so far, there are 7 on the right side and 5 on left ovary, all under 10 mm which is where they want them. hopefully bw is normal as well. got a small scary yesterday b/c they finally did my hubby's infectious disease testing and he came back positive for Hep B. But he's had the vaccine years ago and so he always come up positive for that. Nurse advised this mroning after talking to doc that I am to be retested (even though i was negative in october 2010) and if negative again then I need to take the vaccine. I was worried that might cancel the whole ivf cycle b/c of the vaccine but doc said it is safe to continue - woohoo! Hoping to get results today so that I can get the vaccine tomorrow.

Sending hugs to all of you.


----------



## psp2011

Amor, lol! At least we have each other on BNB!!:hugs: Yeah, you need to ask for better drugs!:haha: I think they just want relaxation, uterine, and calm the nerves! Didn't make me loopy,:wacko: wasn't that good!:haha: Just did make me a bit tired feeling. Prob why I was tired yesterday.:hugs:


----------



## psp2011

davecr, follies sound like they are doing so good! And that's good that you are going to be okay with the vaccine that you need. God knows how we hate to be delayed with anything, so much waiting already!:hugs:


----------



## littlemouse

Hellooo my lovelies, how is everyone doing today??

Davecr I am still cracking up every time I think about knicker watch, that really tickled me!!

Sounds like you did great today! And I was pretty similar to you - 6 on one side and 7 on the other - yay! I have no idea of sizes but she said they're exactly where they'd want them to be so thank goodness. I got a call in the afternoon to say my estradiol is a bit higher than they'd like so they've dropped my gonal-f dose a little bit. Otherwise all fine. Phew, that is a massive relief. I'm getting quite a few twinges just on one side, did other people get that kind of feeling too? Hopefully it is a nice growing twinge!

Psp how are you doing? I am liking the sound of your horizontal living! I was planning to get DH to wait on me hand and foot after ET (and EC, and now basically...) but as he will begin his new job the following day it will just be lil old me on the sofa, we'll have to stock up with movies and magazines beforehand!

Jenprov how are you, so far so good? You sound so positive it's lovely. 

Mibebe - lots of luck for EC tomorrow. From what everyone says you will be drifting off one minute and next thing you know it's all over. 

Amorbebe - hope you are resting horizontally too! 

Adanma I can't remember when's your OTD? Have you POAS again? Hope all okay. 

:hugs: everyone

X


----------



## psp2011

Amor and Jen, how are you guys doing? I'm not having such a good day. Feeling blue and scared. :cry:Just woke up like this and then I get my bw back and my levels are starting to drop so they upped my meds. Hopefully it will do the trick. I wish I could get some positive signs already, I'm going nuts here!:wacko:


----------



## davecr033

Hello Ladies,

Sorry have been MIA for a couple of days because stupid work filter system blocked the site. Called it a 'social' site and blocked it for that reason...Like really. This isn't social site, this is like mental life or death - these people just don't understand - geez.

psp - hang in there sweetie. I know its hard to have a positive attitude all the time. I really try to do the visualization thing. I printed a nice picture of my 9 month old niece and her smiling face keeps me happy and thinking of having one of my own. Hope this helps you.

littlemouse - Yay for the nice number of follies. 

Amor, Mibebe and Jen - how are you ladies doing?

AFM - went for bw/us today. 8 on right side and 5 on left but nurse said there are many more on left side so she's expecting those to grow. Still doing same 150/150 follistim/menopur tonight and Ganlerix (sp?). Man that second shot really hurts...the needle is definitely bigger. Totally surprised me the first time I had to do it because I stopped the needle half way in...what was I thinking...only hurt longer when I finally pushed it in all the way. I have been having trouble sleeping - waking up at odd hours and in a sweat. Nurse said that's normal and I have the headaches too. I took vaccine shot today as well as the lovely silver nitrate burn for my cut. My husband said I should have gotten a free something for all the doctor's visits and needle work done on my body today :)


----------



## JenProv

Weird - but I'm kinda feeling the same way! It's hard to stay positive! Hang in there. I'm not even getting my levels checked yet (Sunday will be the first time I go in for b/w). It's good that they are monitoring you so closely! This 2ww sucks! When do you test?


----------



## psp2011

haha, just answered you on the other thread! My beta is suppose to be on the 7th! too long! Might be able to sneak one earlier at work though! I go back on sunday night. Hopefully I will be having some pos signs before the 7th and will just need to confirm good news right??
You having any cramping at all? anything?


----------



## psp2011

davecr, I thought mine was blocked at work one night too, almost had a fit! Anyway, yay for the follies! Sounds really good!!:hugs:


----------



## JenProv

YES - I'm having horrible cramps and a major stomach ache. I've had it since the transfer. When I'm laying down, I'm fine but as soon as I eat or stand up, it hurts again. I'm actually getting ready to call the nurse. I was a little dizzy yesterday and this morning but that has passed now. Does this sound normal to you?


----------



## MiBebe

JenProv said:


> YES - I'm having horrible cramps and a major stomach ache. I've had it since the transfer. When I'm laying down, I'm fine but as soon as I eat or stand up, it hurts again. I'm actually getting ready to call the nurse. I was a little dizzy yesterday and this morning but that has passed now. Does this sound normal to you?

Same here! I'm wicked bloated and my stomach is making all kinds of strange noises. My stomach still hurts.


----------



## psp2011

Hmm...it probably is, I've had mild cramps since ET, not so much today though. But I don't ever have bad cramps, not even for AF. If it's bad, I would call. Maybe they can give u something to help?


----------



## AmorBebe

psp & Jen- OK...I'm feeling the SAME way. This is brutal on the emotions. I don't know what my levels are and won't find out until the 2nd when I have my first Beta. I refuse to do early testing...I don't think it's a healthy thing for me to do emotionally. Even if a test comes out positive...it could still be chemical. I'll only be mildly more comfortable with a nice high Beta. Actually, I probably would need to make it to a second trimester before feeling more comfortable. ;)

I've been feeling sad & emotional. I've had mild cramping since the transfer. I'm just trying my best to stay positive & remind myself that there's nothing I can do to control the situation. It's either going to work or it's not & I have to be prepared to handle the news either way. Nothing about any of this is easy. There's got to be some truth to the statement, "what doesn't kill us makes us stronger." I hope so, because I'm kind of depending on that.

I'm thinking about you two (well, I think about all you B and B ladies everyday!!), and I'm pulling for all of us. :hugs: & love to you!!


----------



## psp2011

Amor, sorry, but glad I am not the only one feeling this way after ET. Does make me feel a bit better in a sad way.

It's like, "I want this 2WW over either way so I just know", on one hand and, "but if it's over, and it's BFN, then it's really over!" So just torn. All I can do is wait and hope that everything is okay. Maybe it will be, maybe it is. Just not feeling it right now.
Maybe today will be a better day. It's suppose to be nicer weather and that always helps!


----------



## JenProv

Yes - this is one of the hardest things I've ever been through. I'm trying so desperately to stay positive but it seems this negative attitude keeps creeping in. I'm still crushed that we didn't have any to freeze. I know I have to get over that. But if this cycle doesn't work, we have to pay all that $$ again. It's been about 18K for this round and I only got 2 eggs, which resulted in 1 embie (Yes, I know it only takes one). It'll be awhile before we can pay for round 2 and that is just crushing. DH just is so positive and upbeat, it's hard to be down around him...which is great, but still. :) 

Sorry - just needed to vent. I'm feeling better just writing it down already. :) Cramps are worse today. I think I'm going to call. :)


----------



## psp2011

jen, I'm with you on the self pay. This is our 2nd round this year, all borrowed money. We cannot borrow anymore now. Hopefully we won't have to!
Feel free to vent, it does help! Let us know what they say about the cramps. I'm only having slight cramping now, not sure if it's good or bad. Not sure of anything anymore!


----------



## Caseys

I finally gave into temptation and logged online, though I am supposed to be laying on the couch as I had my ET yesterday. Does it count that I am leaning back up against the couch with the laptop on the coffee table? 

I hate to say this after just reading about others not being able to freeze any (I'm so sorry to hear that JenProv :cry:), but they were able to freeze 9 so it's helping me stay positive - if it doesn't work this time, we have several more tries in the bank.

I also heard that my swollen belly from the ER will be going down soon, they did an US before the procedure and there's not much fluid left from OHSS so if anyone else has had a tender, swollen belly from ER apparently it's normal.

Oh and for those about to do ET, I stocked up on comfort food the day before. The ice cream cookie sandwich I had as soon as I got home was one of the best things I have ever tasted....so don't forget to spoil yourselves - after all we've been through, we deserve it.


----------



## MiBebe

Just poked myself in the bum again
I have dark skin so I don't bruise easily at all. I have a nice big bruise on my right cheek LOL Oh help me Lord, this is only day 2.


----------



## joyfulkate

hi i had my ET yes2day. iv been laid in bed since yes2day morning and also today i dernt move. lol. this is my 2nd go and hopefully my last go at ivf aswell. i test on the 8th of juse and so scared this time. i had 2 good eggs put back. i have been reading whiles searching the internet that bed rest is much needed after ET. i dint no who true this is.


----------



## MiBebe

I'm at the hospital now. Nurse called this morning to let me know ET is TODAY at 10:15. We had to rush out the door. I'm having 2 8 cell embies transferred

Correction: I had 3 embies transferred today


----------



## joyfulkate

MiBebe said:


> I'm at the hospital now. Nurse called this morning to let me know ET is TODAY at 10:15. We had to rush out the door. I'm having 2 8 cell embies transferred
> 
> Correction: I had 3 embies transferred today

hi how ar you feeling after your transfer. i wish i could have 3 embies tranfered. sending :dust: your way.


----------



## MiBebe

joyfulkate said:


> MiBebe said:
> 
> 
> I'm at the hospital now. Nurse called this morning to let me know ET is TODAY at 10:15. We had to rush out the door. I'm having 2 8 cell embies transferred
> 
> Correction: I had 3 embies transferred today
> 
> hi how ar you feeling after your transfer. i wish i could have 3 embies tranfered. sending :dust: your way.Click to expand...

I feel good. I keep patting my belly and talking to my embies LOL


----------



## psp2011

I'm always rubbing them and just praying they are ok. I think I might go mad with all of this!!


----------



## davecr033

psp, jenprov, mibebe,joyfulkate - did i leave anyone who's in the 2ww off? so many of you at the same time which is so awesome. Hang in there everyone. Sending big hugs and happy thoughts to all of you. 

The emotions with all these hormones are all crazy already, I can't imagine what you all are going through. 

I am just hanging in there and working through all the shots. I went for us/bw yesterday and all is normal. I have 8 on the left and 10 on the right. There is one follie on the right that is already too mature and so the nurse said they would sacrifice that. I was so sadden by that thought. Working so hard for all these follies and then to hear about losing one already...ouch! 

I go back for bw/us tomorrow again and in the meantime am worrying about running out of meds. I am down to my last bit of follistim and only one more ganelirix left and so I am going to call nurse today about ordering more though the chart/calendar says a possible meds tomorrow. I am currently scheduled for trigger on Wed and ER on Friday. 

I hope all of you are having a relaxing day. Sending you happy thoughts!! We have today off for Memorial day so hubby and I are going to get in some Johnny Pirate :)


----------



## MiBebe

Davecr, looks like the meds are working very well. They had to lower my gonal-f dose twice, then the last two days I wasn't allowed to take any meds at all. Just take comfort in the fact that you have many other eggs to choose from and the meds are working. When is your egg retrieval?


----------



## joyfulkate

i also keep rubbing my tummy praying aswell. i just cant wait till my test day.


----------



## Caseys

Just wanted to wish everyone else on the 2ww with me baby dust! I'm heading out of town until Friday and am hoping this business trip will help keep my mind off of my embies. I have my blood test on Sunday, crossing my fingers I will get the result I've been hoping for.


----------



## joyfulkate

has anyone got and syptoms while in the 2ww. i have very mild cramping and sore boobs. my boobs have been sore al thro my treatment really. id love to hear yours???


----------



## MiBebe

joyfulkate said:


> has anyone got and syptoms while in the 2ww. i have very mild cramping and sore boobs. my boobs have been sore al thro my treatment really. id love to hear yours???

My lower left side feels weird. I feel twinges and something, don't know what it is. Could be from the meds. Its only been 3 days for me so far.


----------



## joyfulkate

My lower left side feels weird. I feel twinges and something, don't know what it is. Could be from the meds. Its only been 3 days for me so far.[/QUOTE]

i had my ET on the 28th. when ar you due to take your test.


----------



## davecr033

Hello Ladies,

Went for bw/us this morning and I have 10 follies on right and 8 on the left but less on the left above 15. Feeling very bloated and mild cramping today but nurse said that's normal due to the enlarged ovaries. I might have to buy more meds if they want me to continue tonight. Currently scheduled for trigger tomorrow night and ER on Friday...Nurse said they might move it up one day so waiting to hear back this afternoon.

Baby dust to all of you in 2WW aka knicker watch :)

Anyone else getting ready for ER?

Have a good day


----------



## MiBebe

Davecr my ER was last Thursday (5 days) and my stomach is still bloated. The whole procedure is quick. You'll be tired after it's done. Good luck! You got lots of follies!



joyfulkate said:


> My lower left side feels weird. I feel twinges and something, don't know what it is. Could be from the meds. Its only been 3 days for me so far.

i had my ET on the 28th. when ar you due to take your test.[/QUOTE]

Sunday, June 12 and I can hardly wait!


----------



## psp2011

hey! just wanted to pop on real quick and give an update. I should have more time tonight to give personals at work! I need to get dinner going here in a min.
I did bw again today and they called to say my levels are rising so I'm pleased with that! Doesn't necessarily mean they are growing, but I'm taking it as a good sign! Also the nurse said they will check one more time on Friday and then they are going to allow me to beta on Monday instead of Tuesday! yay! Chat with you all later!!


----------



## JenProv

psp - that's GREAT news! Congrats! 

joyfulkate - I test on the 4th. I've been in for bw a couple of times but they won't call unless they need me to up my meds. I have no idea how everything is going. My boobs are little sore and HUGE. I'm not a big person and I'm super self-conscious about it. Actually, I feel like I'm taking an ugly pill every day. My face is breaking out, I feel bloated - or maybe I've just gained weight :), and I'm still just a mildly cramping. LOL!!!

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## MiBebe

JenProv, I'm in pain because of the progesterone shots. I'm having a hard time walking. My stomach is bloated and my DH is happy about my boobs LOL

I feel calm though despite the pain. The TWW is going to feel like an eternity.


----------



## joyfulkate

a quick post this morning, i feel back to normal today. no cramps, boobs only a little sore. i have a bad feeling about this. :-(. hurry up the 8th.


----------



## davecr033

Hello ladies,

Doc had me do one more day of meds last night and so I had to rush to the pharmacy to pick up one more shot of Ganelirix. Don't know if my tummy is just sore from all the shots but these last 2 last night really hurt. Ouch! Then because of all the damn hormones and some negative thoughts I had a complete breakdown and balled like a baby. Poor hubby was comforting but didn't know what else to do. In a much better mood this morning. Went for bw/us again and still 10 on right and 5-6 on left all above 15mm. So hoping for one final trigger shot tonight and ET on Friday.

Baby dust to all in 2ww.


----------



## davecr033

Hello Girls,

I am back - got the call from doc to trigger tonight but with different meds. He is having me do two shots of Lupron because my estrogen is borderline too high and close to causing OHSS. Now I am worried that if this occures after the retrival that their is a chance of cancellation of ET. 

Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## MiBebe

davecr033 said:


> Hello Girls,
> 
> I am back - got the call from doc to trigger tonight but with different meds. He is having me do two shots of Lupron because my estrogen is borderline too high and close to causing OHSS. Now I am worried that if this occures after the retrival that their is a chance of cancellation of ET.
> 
> Anyone else have this issue?


Is he also making you do the gonal-f? I hope not


----------



## psp2011

Joyfulkate, Im not feeling a whole heck of a lot yet. :nope:Some minor cramping at times, very hungry and thirsty all the time. Thats about it! Im pretty moody but not sure if ivf is the cause! Probably all the hormones!:blush: Today is 9DP5DT and I test on 6/6.

Davecr, I did not have any issues with OHSS, I hope you will be okay and be able to have you ET tomorrow!:thumbup:

AFM, still waiting! Like I said, not whole lot of symptoms as of yet. Once in a while I feel slight twinges in my bbs, still not sore yet though. I wish I could just know already. I feel like Im pregnant, just feel it, but hard to trust it because of the stupid hormones!:growlmad::dust:


----------



## joyfulkate

i keep checking i havnt bled. only 6 more days till i test. it seems like a whole year away for me. i keep praying ill se them 2 blue lines on wed morning. x


----------



## littlemouse

Joyfulkate you are on knicker watch! It must be such an agonising wait.. I will be there with you from Saturday. Fingers crossed!

X


----------



## davecr033

Hello Everyone,

I did some reading about OHSS and it seems the symptoms are more prevalent after ER. I am still scheduled for ER tomorrow morning so looking forward to that. I took Lupron shot yesterday and this mroning. I got super dizzy and nauseaous an hour after lupron and Nurse said its probably more to do with the OHSS. I am very bloated and feel a lot of pressure in whole abdomin today. Hoping it goes away soon. Its very uncomfortable to walk. Going to see the nurse today because they've changed up my progestrone method - I'll be taking shots now instead of the gel insert stuff. 

Oh I now have a perfectly unused Ovidrel injection (trigger shot) if anyone needs it. They had me take the lupron instead and pharmacy doesn't take it back. So let me know if anyone needs it. I can ship to you.

Hope all of you are doing well. I am feeling anxious about this OHSS - if it gets worse after ER then it could stop ET later. :(


----------



## psp2011

davecr033, hang in there! Drink lots of water, get lots of rest!!! Keep us posted!:hugs:

joyfulkate, I was thinking that today too. Felt some moisture and thought "oh no!" but nothing. But it is not easing my mind any. Last time I didn't get af until after I stopped the meds so it is not a good indicator for me.:wacko:

I forgot to mention another possible symptom. I am so clumsy right now it's not even funny! Hope that's a good sign!!:dust:


----------



## JenProv

davecr - I'm thinking of you. Hope you are okay and that you can still do the ET. Like psp said, drink lots of water and get some rest! 

psp - I've been super clumsy too! LOL - I thought it was just me being flighty...I keep dropping all sorts of stuff. I hope I'm not reading into these signs! 

This may be TMI - but after ET is it normal to have white creamy discharge? I haven't had any spotting, either.


----------



## psp2011

Jen, I think that can be normal. And I keep dropping everything too! It's kinda funnny! So you test Saturday? Oh, almost there!!!! You better tell us either way! I'll be checking to see that BFP after I wake up!!


----------



## littlemouse

Davecr have gallons of water and a high protein diet. Don't ask me why the protein but it's what they say. Also what I found out the other day is that salty food is good, as it draws the fluid (which is bloating your abdomen) back to where it should be in the body. Also isotonic drinks which have exactly the right balance of salt and sugar the same as our body. 

Really good luck for EC tomorrow it is honestly nothing to worry about, the anticipation is way worse than it actually happening. Sorry cant' remember if you are a 1st timer so ignore me if you know all that already :)

X


----------



## davecr033

Thanks everyone for the advice. I am first timer so this is all new for me. I am going to go home early after my last meeting finished and rest up. Just the bloating and pain the abdomin is sooo uncomfortable. I will get some gatorade or similar today too. 

Thanks ladies!


----------



## littlemouse

I totally sympathise davecr - yesterday I thought I might never feel normal again it was such agony, but today it's more or less gone and feel myself again, thank goodness!


----------



## AmorBebe

Hi all! Sorry I've been absent for a bit. I've been struggling emotionally and I just had to take a break from reading for a while. Too tough on the heart.


joyfulkate- Congratulations on your ET! How are you feeling? Don't worry if you feel 'normal'. Thing are still SO early yet. :flower:

Caseys- Keep us posted on your test! How are you feeling?! I'm glad you had a business trip to keep your mind occupied.

davecr033- How'd the trigger go!? You're getting closer!! :thumbup:

psp- So glad your numbers are rising!!!! Wonderful!!!! :hugs:

JenProv- How are you feeling?! Don't let the progesterone symptoms mess with you too much...because they will.

littlemouse- Are you feeling better? :flower:

AFM- Heh...everyone's talking about being clumsy. I got in a car accident yesterday! Top that!! No one got hurt, but the hormones certainly didn't help my response any. The other woman just kept saying, "Are you sure you're OK? Your whole body is shaking." Then I just burst into uncontrollable tears. It was SO embarrassing!!

I've been feeling really crappy. Like I said before, my emotions completely have gotten the best of me. I've been crying for about 3 days straight. I had a screaming fit at poor DH (at which point I kicked a lamp across the floor), and I've just been a mess, really. I felt like I was getting a UTI day before yesterday & the pain migrated to my back. I called the doctor to see if I should make an appointment for a UA, or if it could be the progesterone. She said it could definately be the progesterone, but wanted me to do a UA after I did my HCG test this morning. I was anxious and nervous all morning. I couldn't breathe comfortably...just felt incredibly anxious. I prepared myself for the bad news, telling myself that I would take a break & try another cycle in September if this one failed and I would start training for a local 5K that's coming up in the end of July. I got everything squared away. Well, the nurse called this afternoon with my results and my beta was 197! What!? A BFP?? For me?? Seriously?? Wait!! I didn't plan out what to do if it was positive! I seriously can't believe it. I am completely shocked (and terrified). But, I can breathe comfortably now. :haha: My next beta is Saturday morning. 

Wishing all you ladies good health & happiness today & if you're in the 2WW...please, please, please try & stay positive & not worry about having symptoms or not. I know it's much easier said than done. :hugs:


----------



## psp2011

Amor, that is sooooo great!! :happydance:FX'd for your next beta! When I was reading your post, I was thinking my last cycle I was so sure I had a UTI! I even had a U/A done at work! I was clean but still was so sure that I took the antibiotics anyway! (FS said it was fine to do so) After that I read that "feeling like UTI" is actually a very early sign of pregnancy! :thumbup:Crazy I know! I think my poor embies were trying, but still got a BFN! So glad yours is different! BTW, what day was your ET? Wasn't it the same as mine, 5/24?
I don't beta until Monday. I so want to POAS, but so scared to do one! Try not to be too hard on yourself about feeling moody. I've been fighting a bit with DH too and I just feel really wound up! :growlmad:Oh, and my last cycle I put my car in the ditch during my 2WW! So you are not alone there!:nope: It was such a bad cycle, had to put our 2 old dogs to sleep the day after my accident. Just very sad time.:cry:
Anyway, I love we are seeing BFPs already!!!! yay!!!!:hugs:


----------



## psp2011

oh, Amor, any symptoms? besides clumsy and moody??


----------



## AmorBebe

psp2011 said:


> Amor, that is sooooo great!! :happydance:FX'd for your next beta! When I was reading your post, I was thinking my last cycle I was so sure I had a UTI! I even had a U/A done at work! I was clean but still was so sure that I took the antibiotics anyway! (FS said it was fine to do so) After that I read that "feeling like UTI" is actually a very early sign of pregnancy! :thumbup:Crazy I know! I think my poor embies were trying, but still got a BFN! So glad yours is different! BTW, what day was your ET? Wasn't it the same as mine, 5/24?
> I don't beta until Monday. I so want to POAS, but so scared to do one! Try not to be too hard on yourself about feeling moody. I've been fighting a bit with DH too and I just feel really wound up! :growlmad:Oh, and my last cycle I put my car in the ditch during my 2WW! So you are not alone there!:nope: It was such a bad cycle, had to put our 2 old dogs to sleep the day after my accident. Just very sad time.:cry:
> Anyway, I love we are seeing BFPs already!!!! yay!!!!:hugs:

Yes! Our ET's were on the same day. Let me just do you a favor and highly recommend that you don't POAS. I didn't do it & I'm really grateful that I didn't. Our minds are going through enough right now & I really don't feel like HPT's are accurate enough to trust this early on. They just aren't. If you can keep your sanity without testing...do. The hormones are just totally brutal. I can't believe you went through all that stuff on your last cycle. I think they should open a clinic on a tropical island and women going through this process will be required to do the treatments there & be pampered. Hmmm...I may try & head that up. :haha:

Stay positive & know that I'm thinking about you (every day) and your beta is coming soon. One minute at a time... :hugs:


----------



## AmorBebe

psp2011 said:


> oh, Amor, any symptoms? besides clumsy and moody??

Here are the symptoms I've recorded. But seriously...please try not to read too much into them. I've been reading about other people's symptoms for weeks now & not only was it not helpful, it wasn't accurate. It just kind of made me worry more. The reality is...it's mostly the progesterone giving the symptoms. :winkwink:

2dp5dt- Mild dull cramping continues from yesterday. Woke up every hour at least. Another night of dripping sweat. Seriously craving fried pickles (never had them before)?

3dp5dt- Dull cramps off & on a couple of sharp pains. Eating A LOT & very hungry (got my fried pickels!). Night sweats.

4dp5dt- Feeling a little nauseous at times. Nothing major. Very tender breasts (from the Progesterone...they hurt before my ET). Nasty night sweats.

5dp5dt- Woke up a tad nauseous. Ate & feel fine. Still craving pickles and grapefruit. Horrible night sweats. Tender boobs.

6dp5dt- Bloated, perpetually hungry, pungent urine (TMI...but, you asked :winkwink:) & extremely emotional (freaked out DH). Night sweats & tender boobs.

7dp5dt- Completely exhausted and very emotional. Very minor cramping (different from AF...progesterone, maybe?), tender boobs, & small twinges and a pressure in my lower abdomen. At night UTI symptoms & a horrible lower backache with throbbing. Minor night sweat.

8dp5dt- Woke with UTI symptoms & backache. Night sweat. Boobs not as tender & no cramping. Feel normal.

That's it so far! :wacko:


----------



## psp2011

okay, so I have the hunger, cramping here and there, and I seriously think my bbs are starting to get sore, which they have not been at all this cycle.:nope:
My DH wants me to POAS in the am when he gets up for work.:wacko: I said if it's negative I won't believe it and will still be okay to see what monday's beta says. If it's positive, then I will be happy that it is in the right direction. So I think I'm gonna give it a try!:winkwink:


----------



## JenProv

Congrats AmorBebe!!! That's so so wonderful!! I'm so happy for you! 

psp - it's looking good for you. Keep us posted in the morning. :) 

Davecr - how are you feeling? Good luck with ER!


----------



## MiBebe

psp2011 said:


> okay, so I have the hunger, cramping here and there, and I seriously think my bbs are starting to get sore, which they have not been at all this cycle.:nope:
> My DH wants me to POAS in the am when he gets up for work.:wacko: I said if it's negative I won't believe it and will still be okay to see what monday's beta says. If it's positive, then I will be happy that it is in the right direction. So I think I'm gonna give it a try!:winkwink:

Good luck PSP! 
BTW any particular reason why he wants you to do this in the AM instead of Monday?


----------



## joyfulkate

Amorebebe- i dont really have and symptoms. just sore boobs but very mild. also every now and then i might get the odd cramps. i test on wednesday. (wish it would hurry up.) i had the same plan on my last cycle of ivf i was due to test on the wednesday aswell but started to bleed early hours monday morning so im very nervus for around monday. but with all look ill be fine. when do u test? blowing baby dust your way hun x


PSP2011- im really looking forward for your news. keep us posted either way. babydust to you chick. x


----------



## psp2011

well, as some of you already know, my HPT was neg this morning. However they did have hcg marked on my bw order today so maybe I will have some more results when they call this afternoon. Emotions are up and down right now. Think I'm going to go take a nap!


----------



## psp2011

Mibebe, well, I told him about how amor had her ET on the same day as me and got her BFP already, so he was wanting me to test when he was home.


----------



## AmorBebe

joyfulkate said:


> Amorebebe- i dont really have and symptoms. just sore boobs but very mild. also every now and then i might get the odd cramps. i test on wednesday. (wish it would hurry up.) i had the same plan on my last cycle of ivf i was due to test on the wednesday aswell but started to bleed early hours monday morning so im very nervus for around monday. but with all look ill be fine. when do u test? blowing baby dust your way hun x
> 
> 
> PSP2011- im really looking forward for your news. keep us posted either way. babydust to you chick. x

Yeah, I really think it's best to not try & analyze symptoms too early. We just drive ourselves insane! :wacko: I understand the nervousness, but try to stay positive. We're all pulling for you!! Keep us posted!! :flower:


----------



## psp2011

some of you know, but my HCG was neg yesterday. They are doing my regular scheduled beta on monday still, but not getting my hopes up.


----------



## joyfulkate

psp2011 said:


> some of you know, but my HCG was neg yesterday. They are doing my regular scheduled beta on monday still, but not getting my hopes up.

its till early days. fingers crossed for monday.


----------



## JenProv

psp - Keep up your faith...it still might be early. I'm praying for you. 

Well, despite all odds, I got my BFP today! I never thought I'd get to "feel" like what it feels like to hear those words. It's been an extremely long 3 years and I'm so glad that this journey is somewhat close to being over. I plan on POAS tomorrow morning just to see what it feels like! :)


----------



## AmorBebe

JenProv said:


> psp - Keep up your faith...it still might be early. I'm praying for you.
> 
> Well, despite all odds, I got my BFP today! I never thought I'd get to "feel" like what it feels like to hear those words. It's been an extremely long 3 years and I'm so glad that this journey is somewhat close to being over. I plan on POAS tomorrow morning just to see what it feels like! :)


Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## joyfulkate

Well, despite all odds, I got my BFP today! I never thought I'd get to "feel" like what it feels like to hear those words. It's been an extremely long 3 years and I'm so glad that this journey is somewhat close to being over. I plan on POAS tomorrow morning just to see what it feels like! :)[/QUOTE]

Congratulations:flower::happydance:


----------



## MiBebe

OMG JenProv!!!! Congratulations!!!!!! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## davecr033

Hello All,

Jenpro - that is such great news. Congratulations! Gives the rest of us some positive thoughts while we are still on the journey.

PSP - hang in there sweetie. Praying you get some good news.

AFM - I had ER on friday and they got 17 eggs. Hubby and I was really happy to hear that and the news today that 14 fertilized. I am scheduled for ET on wednesday and then I will be on knicker watch with the rest of you. 

Littemouse - how did you ET go? How many embbies did you put in?

Baby dust to all!


----------



## MiBebe

Ladies what does AFM mean?


----------



## AmorBebe

MiBebe said:


> Ladies what does AFM mean?

AFM=As For Me ;)


----------



## psp2011

Jen, congrats!! so happy for you!


----------



## littlemouse

Great news Jenprov you must be so happy lady!! Enjoy it :)

X


----------



## littlemouse

Davecr that's great - what a lot of fertilized eggs!

I had my ET yesterday. It went fine and we had just 1 blastocyst put back in this time. If this round doesn't work, they'd let us put in 2 on the next round. 

She said the one we had put back in had 'distinguished' itself as being more developed than the rest and they say if it doesn't work it will be due to a chromosome issue. There were another 4 early blastocysts but none of them were advanced enough to freeze, which I am a bit gutted about - they would still have had a good chance working in a fresh transfer but not frozen. 

I know it sounds weird but I feel quite low ever since ET when I'm sure I should be more positive as we've every reason to be. Did anyone else feel like this? I feel kind of guilty for not being happier. Partly I think I'm so drained physically and emotionally that I just don't have the energy left to be positive. 


X


----------



## MiBebe

Littlemouse, IVF is so draining physically and emotionally so you're not alone. I'm trying to remain positive but it's been difficult during this 2WW.

Congrats on your transfer!! I pray your little bean sticks


----------



## Caseys

Heading for my blood draw now, results this afternoon. I have so many emotions running through me right now, it's insane. Maybe I can take some out on the road as it's a 45 minute highway drive.


----------



## MiBebe

Caseys said:


> Heading for my blood draw now, results this afternoon. I have so many emotions running through me right now, it's insane. Maybe I can take some out on the road as it's a 45 minute highway drive.

OMG Casey!!!! I pray all goes well! Mine is next Sunday.


----------



## Caseys

:bfp:! We've been trying for close to 5 years so I never though I'd hear the news. It's not over yet though, I know a lot can still happen. Thanks everyone for your support!


----------



## Donna210369

Caseys - wow congrats!! Brilliant news............well done you xx:happydance:


----------



## MiBebe

Caseys said:


> :bfp:! We've been trying for close to 5 years so I never though I'd hear the news. It's not over yet though, I know a lot can still happen. Thanks everyone for your support!

Yeah!!!!!!!! Wish I could hug you right now! Congrats mommy!!!!


----------



## davecr033

Caseys- Congratulations!!! That is such great news! Sending big hugs.

PSP - any word on you? Wishing you got good news.

Littlemouse - congrats on the nice little embbie transfer. That is great news and it only takes one. Praying it sticks for you.

AFM - I am just waiting and anxious now for ET on wednesday. I totally understand littlemouse about feeling down and out. Everything hurts and I feel tired all the time. The progestrone shots are killers - both butts are sore all the time. And the tiredness comes and goes. I cooked up a bunch today to be prepared for the 3 days of bedrest and I was exhausted after that. The boobs are sore and still feeling bloated. I know there is an end in sight but sometimes it is hard to feel positive all the time. Acupuncture is helping for me. Its a small moment in the week of complete relaxation.

Hope all of you had a good day.


----------



## psp2011

Caseys, Huge congrats to you!!! Yay!!!

davecr, I have my final beta tomorrow, not optimistic though as I had one on Friday and it was negative. I'll let you guys know for sure tomorrow afternoon.

AFM, I worked the last 2 nights and am pretty wiped today. DH, LO and I went out for ice cream after dinner tonight and took it over to the lake to walk the break wall. The water was so calm and peaceful. Always makes me feel better, puts things into perspective. Either way it ends up going tomorrow I'll deal and move on. 
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## psp2011

Having trouble with my internet. My post finally went through. beta is today, I'm leaving in a little bit after I get lo on the bus.


----------



## littlemouse

Good luck psp I've got everything crossed for you sweetie. X


----------



## joyfulkate

psp2011 said:


> Having trouble with my internet. My post finally went through. beta is today, I'm leaving in a little bit after I get lo on the bus.

good luck for today have everything crossed for you. xx


----------



## davecr033

psp2011 said:


> Having trouble with my internet. My post finally went through. beta is today, I'm leaving in a little bit after I get lo on the bus.

Good Luck PSP - I will be praying for good news for you.


----------



## AmorBebe

psp2011 said:


> Caseys, Huge congrats to you!!! Yay!!!
> 
> davecr, I have my final beta tomorrow, not optimistic though as I had one on Friday and it was negative. I'll let you guys know for sure tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> AFM, I worked the last 2 nights and am pretty wiped today. DH, LO and I went out for ice cream after dinner tonight and took it over to the lake to walk the break wall. The water was so calm and peaceful. Always makes me feel better, puts things into perspective. Either way it ends up going tomorrow I'll deal and move on.
> Good luck to everyone!

Thinking about you!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Donna210369

Good luck psp xx


----------



## JenProv

psp - thinking of you. Hope everything goes well today!


----------



## psp2011

Thanks everyone. I probably won't hear anything for a few hours. I wish I was more hopeful, but even the nurse sounded doubtful when she told me it was negative on Friday. I think it would take a huge miracle for things to be different today. I'll let you know.


----------



## joyfulkate

hi all. im thinking of testing tomorrow. im due to test on wedensday. 1 day should be okay. has anyone tested early before and got the true results??


----------



## psp2011

Hello all. I just got the call and it's BFN as I figured. :cry:FS wants to follow up as soon as I am ready. He only has office on Mondays so I think I'll wait till I have another monday off in 2 weeks. I don't think he will have any ideas as to why, but I think I'll go anyway. We don't have the money to try again so not sure it will matter.:shrug:
I hope to see more BFP's from you ladies in the mean time!:thumbup: It kinda sucks now though, seems like both the BFP's and the BFN's hurt when I see them.:wacko: I am so happy for you all that get the BFPs, just wish it was me too. And hate to see the BFN's cuz I know how sad it is.:cry:
And then I feel guilty cuz I do have my son and I know I am so lucky to have him. Oh, well. Just gonna hurt for a while I guess.:cry:


----------



## AmorBebe

psp2011 said:


> Hello all. I just got the call and it's BFN as I figured. :cry:FS wants to follow up as soon as I am ready. He only has office on Mondays so I think I'll wait till I have another monday off in 2 weeks. I don't think he will have any ideas as to why, but I think I'll go anyway. We don't have the money to try again so not sure it will matter.:shrug:
> I hope to see more BFP's from you ladies in the mean time!:thumbup: It kinda sucks now though, seems like both the BFP's and the BFN's hurt when I see them.:wacko: I am so happy for you all that get the BFPs, just wish it was me too. And hate to see the BFN's cuz I know how sad it is.:cry:
> And then I feel guilty cuz I do have my son and I know I am so lucky to have him. Oh, well. Just gonna hurt for a while I guess.:cry:

I'm so sorry. :cry: Big :hugs: from me.


----------



## JenProv

psp2011 said:


> Hello all. I just got the call and it's BFN as I figured. :cry:FS wants to follow up as soon as I am ready. He only has office on Mondays so I think I'll wait till I have another monday off in 2 weeks. I don't think he will have any ideas as to why, but I think I'll go anyway. We don't have the money to try again so not sure it will matter.:shrug:
> I hope to see more BFP's from you ladies in the mean time!:thumbup: It kinda sucks now though, seems like both the BFP's and the BFN's hurt when I see them.:wacko: I am so happy for you all that get the BFPs, just wish it was me too. And hate to see the BFN's cuz I know how sad it is.:cry:
> And then I feel guilty cuz I do have my son and I know I am so lucky to have him. Oh, well. Just gonna hurt for a while I guess.:cry:

I'm so sorry psp! I'm thinking of you and praying for you and your family...


----------



## JenProv

joyfulkate - I didn't even try, but I'm really glad that I didn't now that it's all over. I'm actually still afraid to POAS - which is weird, but I STILL haven't! LOL

caseys - Congrats! 3 years has been a long time for my DH and myself, so I can only imagine how you must feel after 5 years of TTC. I'm so happy for you! Do you mind me asking where in CO you went?


----------



## davecr033

psp2011 said:


> Hello all. I just got the call and it's BFN as I figured. :cry:FS wants to follow up as soon as I am ready. He only has office on Mondays so I think I'll wait till I have another monday off in 2 weeks. I don't think he will have any ideas as to why, but I think I'll go anyway. We don't have the money to try again so not sure it will matter.:shrug:
> I hope to see more BFP's from you ladies in the mean time!:thumbup: It kinda sucks now though, seems like both the BFP's and the BFN's hurt when I see them.:wacko: I am so happy for you all that get the BFPs, just wish it was me too. And hate to see the BFN's cuz I know how sad it is.:cry:
> And then I feel guilty cuz I do have my son and I know I am so lucky to have him. Oh, well. Just gonna hurt for a while I guess.:cry:

So sorry psp - You are blessed to have a wonderful son in your life. DH and I have been trying for over 6 years now and we don't have anyone. I hated going to baby showers and seeing anyone around me pg. It hurts!!! I hope you can take it easy for a few days. Maybe take a mini-vacation to get your mind off everything. Sending you big hugs:hugs:


----------



## Donna210369

so sorry PSP. take care lovely xx


----------



## MiBebe

PSP sending you a big hug from Boston. You've been such a blessing in my life these past 2 months. You've been informative and so helpful whenever We had a question. I know God's going to bless you again with a child. If medicine is part of the money issue let me know because I have Gonal-F and Menapur. 

I haven't POAS yet and at this point I might as well just wait till Sunday. I can't bear to think of an IVF #2


----------



## Caseys

JenProv said:


> joyfulkate - I didn't even try, but I'm really glad that I didn't now that it's all over. I'm actually still afraid to POAS - which is weird, but I STILL haven't! LOL
> 
> caseys - Congrats! 3 years has been a long time for my DH and myself, so I can only imagine how you must feel after 5 years of TTC. I'm so happy for you! Do you mind me asking where in CO you went?


Jen - thanks!! I went to CCRM (https://www.colocrm.com/Home.aspx) Are you in CO too?


----------



## Caseys

PSP, I'm so sorry. I definitely know how it feels after trying for so long and getting my hopes up every month too. :-(


----------



## psp2011

MiBebe, thanks for your kind words! Actually we have been lucky that our insurance has covered all of the prescriptions. Only small co-pays. Thanks though. I have some left over meds too and I'm going to post to see if anyone needs them. I know all my meds for one cycle would have been probably around $7,000 if I had to pay for them myself! So insane! I just wish the insurance would have covered procedures. They did cover lab and office and u/s but not the procedures. My insurance actually covers 3 rounds of IUI if you can believe that! Too bad I'm not a candidate.

davecr, I know, I am soooo thankful for my son (IVF #1 in '02), He is getting me through this for sure. If I didn't have him I would adopt. DH won't consider it as he thinks it won't feel like his child. I think once that baby is calling him "dada" and hugging him, he wouldn't be able to deny it. But to be honest, for 1, we don't have the money, and 2, we aren't really set up space wise with our little 2 bedroom house. And it will be a long time until we can pay off all the debt I had from being in school plus this added $ so we can build a house like we need to do. So life goes on in the mean time. I am trying to go somewhere this weekend. My in-laws have a cottage near the lake and we are thinking of going up there maybe.


----------



## MiBebe

Just POAS and it came out negative. Today is day 9 for me.


----------



## psp2011

Mibebe, okay, doesn't mean it won't turn in the next few days. hang in there!


----------



## joyfulkate

i tested early. i tested today and it was negative. i am ment to test tomorrow. i feel preety down today. coz just know in my self that it hasnt worked for me agian this time. has anyone elce tested before ealry then next day got a real beta.


----------



## davecr033

Hello Ladies,

Hang in there mibebe! You never know! 

psp - I feel you on the costs of everything plus already having other debts to take care. We still have hubby's student loans and now we are paying for this completely out of pocket. Life always seems to be getting harder but we find a way to presever. 

AFM - I am just waiting and getting anxious for ET tomorrow. Hubby is so cute, he said he was going to setup a whole space for me downstairs on a mattress so that I can hang out and watch movies, etc. I also need to take care of a driving class online - so there's 8 hours of the day taken care of LOL


----------



## Donna210369

Hi girls, hope you don't mind me joining in every now and then. I'm in a couple of other forums (ivf over 35 or 40, cant remember, and ivf june/july/aug) But have been stalking this one too. 

Davecr just wanted to wish you all the best for transfer tomorrow. You must be so excited/nervous. Bless your dh, so sweet.

Joyfulkate so sorry you got a BFN. Do another one tomorrow hun but prepare yourself that it might not be good news. Oh I do feel for you. such a roller coaster xx

i'm going for my 2nd follicle scan tomorrow day 11. Had 6ok ones and 3smaller ones yesterday. Not feeling very positive but think i'm a pessamistic optimist if you know what i mean. 

Good luck to all who are going through this xx


----------



## JenProv

psp, joyfulkate and MiBebe - I'm so sorry! Hang in here...

Davecr - How did it go? Your DH sounds so cute! It's nice that he is so supportive! :)

Caseys - I'm in CO, too...went to Conceptions. :)


----------



## davecr033

Hello Ladies,

Had ET yesterday and everything went well. We had four full blastocysts and four more that were almost there. They transfered two little beans into me and we got pictures of the bean too that I have framed on my bedside. :)
The rest were frozen. I am just resting up in bed now. Man I didn't realize how long bedrest can make each day. Only on day 2 and it already feels like its been forever. DH is amazing - taking care of every need and having to go up and down the stairs all day. Poor thing is getting tons of exercise :)

All else is going well. I am finally on knicker watch myself.

I hope the rest of you are doing well. Sending hugs to all.


----------



## davecr033

Donna210369 said:


> Hi girls, hope you don't mind me joining in every now and then. I'm in a couple of other forums (ivf over 35 or 40, cant remember, and ivf june/july/aug) But have been stalking this one too.
> 
> Davecr just wanted to wish you all the best for transfer tomorrow. You must be so excited/nervous. Bless your dh, so sweet.
> 
> Joyfulkate so sorry you got a BFN. Do another one tomorrow hun but prepare yourself that it might not be good news. Oh I do feel for you. such a roller coaster xx
> 
> i'm going for my 2nd follicle scan tomorrow day 11. Had 6ok ones and 3smaller ones yesterday. Not feeling very positive but think i'm a pessamistic optimist if you know what i mean.
> 
> Good luck to all who are going through this xx

Welcome Donna!


----------



## littlemouse

Yay Davecr well done, that is fantastic. Amazing that you got so many blastos you lucky thing!

On the bedrest thing, I lasted 3 days including ET day, after that I just started being normal again and it feels fine. Those 3 days it felt instinctively right to be doing very little!

Welcome to knicker watch! So when do you test, is it around the 18/19th?

X


----------



## psp2011

Congrats on all you PUPO girls! Will be watching for your BFPs!


----------



## joyfulkate

i havnt posted for a while but just to let you all know i got a BFN! good luck the rest of you all. xx


----------



## davecr033

hello ladies,

joyfulkate - so sorry to hear about bfn. Sending you big hugs

I am resting up in bed. last day of bedrest and still have the weekend to relax and take it easy. I go for test on 22nd. Seems so long away. I've been talking to my little embbies everyday and sending positive thoughts to all of you. 

littlemouse - when do you test?


----------



## littlemouse

Joyfulkate I'm sorry to hear that, what rotten luck. I hope you're being looked after and taking the time you need to deal with the news.

Davecr my OTD is Monday. I was really impatient yesterday but have calmed down a bit now. I'm a little tempted to test a day early so that we have time to get used to whatever the outcome is together, but not sure if that's sensible or not.

Anyway, glad you are doing okay, keep on chatting away to those embies :)

X


----------



## MiBebe

Got my period today and it's pretty heavy. I'm out ladies. I'm going to take a break for a few months and decide whether I want to do this again. I'm numb and my heart is broken into a million pieces. Good bye.


----------



## Donna210369

so sorry mibebe :cry: really sad for you. take care sweetheart xx


----------



## littlemouse

Mibebe I'm so sorry honey, I was thinking about you and wondering if it was bad news we hadn't heard from you. Hope your DH is giving you lots of love and support. 

:hugs: X


----------



## psp2011

Mibebe, I woke up to mine today too. So sorry. I'm feeling quite crap today, weather is bad, rainy and overcast. Fighting with DH. Just blah!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## davecr033

So sorry mibebe. Please hang in there and sending you lots of hugs! It is very heartbreaking news. I'll say what I told psp earlier, maybe you can take a small vacation to get your mind off things. Only thing I can think of. 

AFM - DH and I are just hanging out at home. We've gotten past the 3-day bed rest and still had the weekend to relax. I've had lots of cramping coming and going. Assuming this is normal. Also lots of pain still from the progrestron shots - trying to ice them which is the only thing that seems to help a little. Trying not to look for too many signs with my body. I think that will drive me crazy.

I am sad to hear all the bad news you ladies are getting. Sending you all big hugs!


----------



## davecr033

anyone felt very hot while in 2ww? DH said I was radiating heat off the middle of my body yesterday. Arms and legs, face were fine but core of the body was very hot to the touch. Took my temp just to make sure I wasn't getting a fever (DH was sick over the weekend so making sure I didn't catch it) and got 99.5F. Is this just a side effect hot flash?


----------



## psp2011

Hmm, don't remember that happening to me, but everyone is different! It seems like not any one sign, or no sign at all means nothing pretty much. Just hope you are not getting sick! But I'm sure your head would have been warm too!


----------



## davecr033

Thanks PSP! Seems like there is so much different happening all the time with the body and we're so sensitized to every little change. I definitely don't feel sick so thank god for that - whew!


----------



## Caseys

davecr033 - I had hot flashes in the middle of the night and random ones during the day. It was great when I was giving a presentation and randomly blushed from head to toe.


----------



## lovecutie1

Hi All, need bit of help and advice from you all.. i was sue for today, till today morning I was happy as I didn't any pink mucus(which i usually see 2-3 days before my due date) I was thinking probably this is my month but unfortunately not :cry: I saw the usual pink mucus half an hour before I am totally gutted :( I have got 6 failed IUI with clomid..... I am writing this post but can't stop crying......why not it's happening ????

I will be put to IVF next by my FS.... I am scared of needle so just wanted to know is the IVF process very painful ??? and when should I contact my nurse and how soon they start the procedure ??? can somebody please advice... thanks in advance and sorry if I made you cry ........


----------



## davecr033

lovecutie1 said:


> Hi All, need bit of help and advice from you all.. i was sue for today, till today morning I was happy as I didn't any pink mucus(which i usually see 2-3 days before my due date) I was thinking probably this is my month but unfortunately not :cry: I saw the usual pink mucus half an hour before I am totally gutted :( I have got 6 failed IUI with clomid..... I am writing this post but can't stop crying......why not it's happening ????
> 
> I will be put to IVF next by my FS.... I am scared of needle so just wanted to know is the IVF process very painful ??? and when should I contact my nurse and how soon they start the procedure ??? can somebody please advice... thanks in advance and sorry if I made you cry ........

So sorry lovecutie! It is very difficult to stop crying so just cry it out of your system. I went through 3 IUIs before moving onto to IVF and it took us a long time to make that final step. The IVF process is long and lots of needles but as I am afriad of needles too I can tell you that it is not bad at all. The needles are very small and the nurses really help you get comfortable with them. If you can't give the shots to yourself then hubby can give them to you as well which might easy the burden as well. I would talk to FS about when you can start. Usually they put you on some sort of birth control for a cycle before you start IVF. 

Hang in there!! Sending big hugs!:hugs:


----------



## lovecutie1

Thank you davecr, I know God has set difficult route for me :( my yonger sister has already got a kid(will be 2yr this year) my younger IL got a Kid9will be 1yr in Oct).... Don't know what is wrong..... I knew clomid is not helping me I was decided that I will not cry but it is so so difficult somewhere I get a hope and I feel failed everytime. Thank you once again, I'll call my FS to see how they want it to start.... 

I just visited my Accupuncture TCM in the lunch break and she thinks I could be preganant as the pulse is fast, i said I have already seen the pink mucus(which i get before my period starts) but she said she can't believe it. I took a test after coming home and it's -VE :(


----------



## davecr033

I feel you completely lovecutie. My younger sister already has 2 little girls and it sucks that she is indiana so I don't get to see them very often. My sister was actually afraid to tell me about her 2nd pregnancy because she knows how hard its been for us. And I was of course so happy for her. I didn't even feel bad that I wasn't there yet. Of course now if one of my friends get pg then I do feel the twinge of jealousy and I hate that. For a while there I was hating attending baby showers. They were just no longer fun. I have slowly gotten past that feeling. 

I just pray to god everyday now that this IVF process is the last step. Its been a long journey and I just want to feel the joy of holding a little one in my hands after all this.


----------

